# Solo: A Star Wars Story [May 25th 2018]



## tari101190 (Jul 7, 2015)

​Please make the Star Wars section.

Too many films, tv, comics to talk about.

CHRISTOPHER MILLER AND PHIL LORD TO HELM HAN SOLO ANTHOLOGY FILM




> The next adventure in the Anthology series of Star Wars films will be directed by Christopher Miller and Phil Lord, whose credits include the critically acclaimed The LEGO Movie and Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs, as well as 21 Jump Street and 22 Jump Street. Among the most sought-after filmmakers working today, the two have proven a formidable duo on the multiple films they?ve collaborated on and are looking forward to applying their unique creative chemistry to the Star Wars universe.
> 
> ?This is the first film we?ve worked on that seems like a good idea to begin with. We promise to take risks, to give the audience a fresh experience, and we pledge ourselves to be faithful stewards of these characters who mean so much to us. This is a dream come true for us. And not the kind of dream where you?re late for work and all your clothes are made of pudding, but the kind of dream where you get to make a film with some of the greatest characters ever, in a film franchise you?ve loved since before you can remember having dreams at all.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2015)

*sigh*

I mean...I'll probably end up seeing it, regardless.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2015)

nah...you can miss me with that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2015)

this mighta worked in the 80's after RotJ...

Han Brolo is looking like a melted candle these days; nobody wanna see that shit man.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 8, 2015)

IDK  



> "The story focuses on how young Han Solo became the *smuggler, thief, and scoundrel* whom Luke Skywalker and Obi-Wan Kenobi first encountered in the cantina at Mos Eisley."




A decent anti-hero can be fun to work with in a story - people like a little grey. River Phoenix actually did a decent job as young Indiana Jones in the beginning of The Last Crusade. They're going to have to dig deep to find THEE right person for this (if it will work at all) to help people see past Ford in this roll.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2015)

I'll pass.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2015)

Unless they cast that guy who looks like him, the guy from Age of Adeleine, then they shouldn't bother with this. Ford is too iconic to recast.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2015)

I am a fan of Han Solo so I am interested in dealing a film about his youth becoming a smuggler meeting chewie and so on


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lando better the in this as a lead.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2015)

I liked Christopher Miller and Phil Lord previous works.
But I am not really sold about the screenplay being only in the hands of the Kasdans. I never trust father-son collaborations, just look at the Clippers.



> The story focuses on how young Han Solo became the smuggler, thief, and scoundrel whom Luke Skywalker and Obi-Wan Kenobi first encountered in the cantina at Mos Eisley.



The most recent version of a character like that would be Chris Pratt in Guardians of the Galaxy ?

I would love Tom Hardy, tho.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm happy that those directors are in charge, they're very talented.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Lando better the in this as a lead.



is there even a young black actor these days that has the look and suave charm that Lando should have?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes of course.

Shameik Moore would be perfect.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2016)

Han's "wife" from the comics?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 6, 2016)

We're gonna be Star Wars'd out in a decade.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2016)

It's official. Donald Glover is young Lando


----------



## Atlas (Oct 21, 2016)

Now I'm ok with this film existing.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah now Sold.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

This means _Atlanta's _second season is getting pushed back to 2018. Not worth it imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2016)

Still don't care for this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2016)

The Khaleesi joined the cast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Nov 21, 2016)

Terrible.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 21, 2016)

Erase this film. 

Fuck Han Solo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 11, 2017)

Woody Harrelson is in


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 13, 2017)

Why are we talking about this film instead of Episode VIII, which will be the next SW movie?


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 13, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Why are we talking about this film instead of Episode VIII, which will be the next SW movie?


Han Solo.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 13, 2017)

can't Disney stop killing franchise


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm surprised the hype level for this is so low compared to Rogue One considering how boring through premise of the latter was.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 31, 2017)

Nobody wanted a film on Han's past. Nobody is hyped. So much more shit they could do and this is what they go with? Yawn.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah. I'll see this since it's _Star Wars_, but I don't give a single solitary fuck about this project. Only time I did was when Glover was cast as Lando.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm just wondering if they are going to try and shoehorn Boba Fett in this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 1, 2017)

Atlas said:


> I'm just wondering if they are going to try and shoehorn Boba Fett in this.



Course they will.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yeah. I'll see this since it's _Star Wars_, but I don't give a single solitary fuck about this project. *Only time I did was when Glover was cast as Lando*.


pfft like you (or maybe someone else) said...if it means Atlanta S2 is delayed then fuck this even harder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2017)

Is this going to push the movie back?
stand-your-ground law


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 20, 2017)

Colin T keeps his job Lord and Miller go to Flash????????

Eh Lord and Miller probably had too much Lando being cool not just comic relief and not enough whoever Clarke is playing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 20, 2017)

i can safely say this is the 1st star wars project since the fucking Christmas special that nobody wanted...

i don't blame the directors for leaving due to 'creative differences'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2017)

> *‘Star Wars’ Han Solo Spinoff: Lord & Miller Fired After Clashing With Kathleen Kennedy (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> Phil Lord and Chris Miller’s reputation for writing irreverent, poppy films such as “21 Jump Street” and “The Lego Movie” helped the white-hot writing and directing duo land one of the most coveted gigs in Hollywood — a chance to call the shots on a “Star Wars” film.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2017)

Ron Howard's taking over
Skytrain to start operations next month at Soekarno-Hatta Airport


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2017)

This movie is going to be a mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 26, 2017)

surprised Sennin hasn't posted the article saying whatsisface is doing a terrible job as Solo...

again i say: Atlanta S2 is getting delayed for this shit?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2017)

Node Tree


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Roman (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh yeah, this is a thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2017)

Han Solo is a fraud. He has Euron level teleporting powers and just appears out of nowhere conveniently for the sake of plot.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Han Solo is a fraud. He has Euron level teleporting powers and just appears out of nowhere conveniently for the sake of plot.


Okay Rukia.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2017)

this is probably the most cringe project that I have ever seen.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 27, 2017)

I didn't ask for this!


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2017)

Ahahahahahahahaha that poster


----------



## Kaveh (Dec 27, 2017)

It’s coming out in May and we haven’t gotten a single trailer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2017)

Khaleesi


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2017)

Reminder that two directors already walked out on this movie, there's a fucking space princess in this movie to expy Leia (retarded), and the main actor playing the younger Han Solo was just a random dude who Spielberg fast-tracked into being the star due to his performance at a bar mitzvah who happens to need a fucking act coach so far his entire time since being brought into the movie.

Everything about this movie so far sounds like a fucking trainwreck.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2017)

Apparently the directors told the actors to ad-lib like it's a fucking Judd apatow comedy. Good luck to disney.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2017)

Emilia Clarke is the worst actress on GoT; how exactly does she keep getting work?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2017)

Her eyebrows.

Who wants a Han Solo movie without Ford anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2017)

I too am excited to see how Disney fucks this up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlas (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like two SW films in a row I won't see in theaters. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2017)

I will rent this at the Red Box.

Disney deserves as little money as possible.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2017)

This is going to suck.

Zero advertising and the movie is 5 moths out. Easily could’ve attached a trailer to it with TLJ.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 29, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> Emilia Clarke is the worst actress on GoT; how exactly does she keep getting work?



Ennoe is right about her eyebrows being on point, and I also hear good things about me before you.

I feel like I've said this before somewhere, but my horse sense tells me emilia clarke is actually a comedic / physical actor who has been mistakenly cast as some dour queen overlord for her breakout role. I also suspect the original directors for this movie were going for something goofier and looser than disney wanted, which might be why they cast her. Brad Pitt is also an unremarkable actor when he's playing dramatic leading roles, and you forget his talent until you watch him as a character actor. Clarke seems like an effervescent five foot high woman with coked up caterpillars over her eyes being constrained into the role of a straight faced queen. I think she would have killed it as some whacky teacher at hogwarts, or something in that vein.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2017)

Atlas said:


> Looks like two SW films in a row I won't see in theaters. What a time to be alive.



Episode I and II are the only SW movies I ever saw in theaters.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 29, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Episode I and II are the only SW movies I ever saw in theaters.



Talking about NuSW.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 31, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Episode I and II are the only SW movies I ever saw in theaters.


I had bunch of kids books on ep 1 and 2 when I was little


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2018)

Emilia Clarke doesn't have famous parents so how is it nepotism.


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Emilia Clarke doesn't have famous parents so how is it nepotism.



Insider connections?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2018)

I hope theres feminism in this movie


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2018)

>this cover
>Donald Glover looking nothing remotely approaching a young Billy Dee Williams
>all those reshoots

The film no one wanted, no one asked for, and with Harrison Ford not giving a shit about it, can't wait to see this flop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> >this cover
> >Donald Glover looking nothing remotely approaching a young Billy Dee Williams
> >all those reshoots
> 
> The film no one wanted, no one asked for, and with Harrison Ford not giving a shit about it, can't wait to see this flop.


this cover has hints of just about everything in this video

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2018)

Fuck I completely forgot almost the entirety of the movie has been reshot and they are on a 5-month deadline


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2018)

From what I've heard; the lead actor was so horrible that this _had to be_ pushed back.


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2018)

It was both him and the bitch from GoT I think who needed the acting coach, also look at what Boner posted, multiple directors and writers had open feuds over the Solo film being a serous gritty drama vs a gag movie with actual fart fucking jokes in it

Its a disaster and Ron Howard heading it doesn't inspire a lot of confidence when it his forays into comedies and action movies (Angels and Demons I'm looking at you) suck ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Atlas (Jan 1, 2018)

Fang said:


> It was both him and the bitch from GoT I think who needed the acting coach, also look at what Boner posted, multiple directors and writers had open feuds over the Solo film being a serous gritty drama vs a gag movie with actual fart fucking jokes in it
> 
> Its a disaster and Ron Howard heading it doesn't inspire a lot of confidence when it his forays into comedies and action movies (Angels and Demons I'm looking at you) suck ass



No surprise Khaleesi would need an acting coach. GoT shows that her acting is fucking flat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2018)

Atlas said:


> No surprise Khaleesi would need an acting coach. GoT shows that her acting is fucking flat.



Can't be as bad as the bitch who plays Wonder-Woman in the DCU movies.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 2, 2018)

This movie will solo

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2018)

Fang said:


> >this cover
> >Donald Glover looking nothing remotely approaching a young Billy Dee Williams
> >all those reshoots
> 
> The film no one wanted, no one asked for, and with Harrison Ford not giving a shit about it, can't wait to see this flop.


Star Wars movies don't flop

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Star Wars movies don't flop


Not yet but the drop in quality and novelty and wanting one every year will inevitably lead to them underperformin eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Star Wars movies don't flop



Do not for a moment think Star Wars is too big to fall.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2018)

Eventually it has to fail if they're going to pump out so many movies like this. The Han Solo one will probably survive because it's Han Solo, but even then, it depends on the final product. I really liked TLJ and even I won't dispute the backlash had a negative effect on the numbers. I was also surprised to find out that "Rogue One" only made 1 billion dollars and that had a somewhat muted reaction. 

Ugh, at what point did a $1,000,000,000 gross become an underperformer? Everyone said "Age of Ultron" was a financial disappointment, but it's apparently the 7th highest grossing film of all time (the first "Avengers" is at #5). Plus, these movies are around the $1,500,000,000 mark. I don't hate Disney or anything, but maybe they should take a hit so that their expectations become a little more reasonable. Or even better, keep Star Wars as a generational event. Don't flood the market with Star Wars movies. The MCU is more than adequate to fill the void.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Star Wars movies don't flop



>biggest failing box office drop in history with TLJ
>Disney panicking with the Solo movie and all of its fiascos

Keep thinking it won't happen when each movie they've pumped out as had consistent diminishing returns.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 2, 2018)

Christian Bale has confirmed he was in talks for a role in this summer’s  and he remains hopeful to work with Lucasfilm at some point in the future. While the Oscar winner did not reveal what part he was considering, all signs indicate it was that of Beckett, young Han’s smuggling mentor. It was around this time last year Woody Harrelson joined the spinoff as the character, and while his casting was becoming official, reports stated  as a possibility.

Harrelson, with his adeptness at comedy and drama, should prove to be a valuable addition to the _Star Wars_ universe, but if things didn’t work out with him, Bale would have been one great consolation prize. The former Batman is one of this generation’s finest actors, known for his incredibly dedicated method style where he transforms himself into his roles. Bale isn’t afraid to alter his body type for his craft (see: _The Machinist_), and it would be interesting to see what he could bring to the galaxy far, far away. Fortunately, he’s open to joining forces with Lucasfilm.

In an interview with the  podcast, Bale admitted he was tempted to sign on for _Solo_, and cited his history with Lucasfilm president Kathleen Kennedy (whom he worked with as a child star in Steven Spielberg’s _Empire of the Sun_) as a primary reason why he would be game to join this franchise:

“Yes, [it was] very tempting. I not only love the films going back to my childhood but also have a very long relationship with Kathleen Kennedy and Frank Marshall because they did Empire of the Sun many years back. There was discussion, [and] I hope there will be future discussions.”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, at what point did a $1,000,000,000 gross become an underperformer?



Because of inflation of the dollar, the market, and population increases (from 1970 to 2015, the world population _doubled).  _As the dollar inflates, so do the price of tickets, and so does the total gross.

If you adjust for inflation, the _true _highest-grossing film ever is _Gone with the Wind_ at $3,440,000,000.

Also, the fact there's been so many "Billion dollar films" in the last 20+ years.  You're either on this list: 

Or not worth it, especially with a franchise that is second place for the "highest grossing film franchise" (Disney Godhood asserted by having both Star Wars and the MCU).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Because of inflation of the dollar, the market, and population increases (from 1970 to 2015, the world population _doubled).  _As the dollar inflates, so do the price of tickets, and so does the total gross.
> 
> If you adjust for inflation, the _true _highest-grossing film ever is _Gone with the Wind_ at $3,440,000,000.
> 
> ...



Furious 7, Frozen and Minions are all top 10 and all made over a billion.

I think my soul just died.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm worried about this more than anything, but Donald Glover is in it so...



Ben Grimm said:


> Furious 7, Frozen and Minions are all top 10 and all made over a billion.
> 
> I think my soul just died.


The Furious movies are really fun and they're pretty universally liked. Sadly none of them have been quite as good as five.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2018)

You should worry your ass off because the movie is supposed to come out in less than six months yet:

>no previews, no trailers, no official promotions at all 
>no one wanted this movie, no one asked for it
>lead actor playing Han Solo has zero acting talent and is a literal unknown who along with the chick from GOT needed an acting coach flow out from out of the country to work these hacks into having a semblance of acting talent (probably a futile effort)
>Kasdan and other writers fueding with each other over the tone of the movie and several directors prior to Ron Howard leaving over said feuds
>over 80% of the film had to be reshot to make up for the fiascos befalling this shit train
>scripts had to be rewritten from the ground up

Every single sign points to this movie being a fuck huge disaster and money pit killer for Disney

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 6, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Furious 7, Frozen and Minions are all top 10 and all made over a billion.
> 
> I think my soul just died.



As I said, inflation.  That, as well as cinemas expanding into even bigger things than they were before, and the power of being part of a franchise and having a following behind you (though I find it safe to say the Star Wars fandom is a volatile cocktail).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

It's surreal how successful the "Fast and the Furious" movies have been. I don't think there has ever been a franchise that had such a jump at the 5th entry- which is usually when they start the decline.  



Fang said:


> You should worry your ass off because the movie is supposed to come out in less than six months yet:
> 
> >no previews, no trailers, no official promotions at all
> >no one wanted this movie, no one asked for it
> ...



To be fair, a lot of people thought "Rogue One" was going to be a disaster. I personally suspect Disney will push back the date. I don't really care about this one though, as I am in the camp that a Han Solo prequel is unnecessary.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2018)

Rogue One had no where near the issues the Solo movie is experiencing nor multiple writers or directors being fired or quitting despite Kennedy threatening Garth. Not even remotely comparable with this current situation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

Fang said:


> Rogue One had no where near the issues the Solo movie is experiencing nor multiple writers or directors being fired or quitting despite Kennedy threatening Garth. Not even remotely comparable with this current situation.



Didn't Gareth Edwards get fired? I had heard he was banned from the editing process and Tony Gilroy was hired to do re-shoots. Maybe I'm mistaken though, or maybe it was just a rumor. At the absolute least, the teaser trailer seemed like it was pitching a different movie than the one we got. 

The Han Solo movie is definitely going through more struggles and it's probably going to be kind of sloppy like "Rogue One", "World War Z" or most films with troubled productions are. This could be what does Kennedy in, as even though I doubt Disney would can her over the controversy of TLJ, most of these new Star Wars flicks have had difficulty getting made.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm worried about this more than anything, but Donald Glover is in it so....


1) DG is a cool dude but doesn't have an inkling of the swagger that Billy D had... aka a complete miscast.
2) the 2nd season of Atlanta was delayed for _this_ piece of shit that no one wanted


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

For what its worth, does anyone have the swagger that Billy D had?

It's shocking that he never became a huge leading man, as he's so charismatic that it makes everyone surrounding him seem charismatic.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Didn't Gareth Edwards get fired? I had heard he was banned from the editing process and Tony Gilroy was hired to do re-shoots. Maybe I'm mistaken though, or maybe it was just a rumor. At the absolute least, the teaser trailer seemed like it was pitching a different movie than the one we got.
> 
> The Han Solo movie is definitely going through more struggles and it's probably going to be kind of sloppy like "Rogue One", "World War Z" or most films with troubled productions are. This could be what does Kennedy in, as even though I doubt Disney would can her over the controversy of TLJ, most of these new Star Wars flicks have had difficulty getting made.



The reshoot for R1 ended up being a god send but that was mainly changes in certain lines from Jyn/Felicity's character and none of the protagonists surviving. 80% of this movie needing to be trashed and redone is not going to help with the poison over TLJ hanging ontop of everything else going belly up for Lucas Arts and Disney.


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2018)

Fang said:


> >no one wanted this movie, no one asked for it



Actually, I was very hopeful for a Han Solo spin-off. I like Han and Chewie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Actually, I was actually very hopeful for a Han Solo spin-off. I like Han and Chewie.



I would've preferred the Bobba Fett spin-off, just because I think Harrison Ford is too iconic as Han Solo. Plus, do we need to know anything more about Han? I don't know if I want a Bobba Fett spin-off either, but at least that could be something different. 

Of course, if they have to do a spin-off of anyone, I think we all know who the character is we really want to see...

WEDGE!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> For what its worth, does anyone have the swagger that Billy D had?
> 
> It's shocking that he never became a huge leading man, as he's so charismatic that it makes everyone surrounding him seem charismatic.


I still can't believe they fucked him over for the role of Two-Face


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2018)

Rofl

They are fucked again


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 9, 2018)

I changed my mind...

I _need_ to see this movie now


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm waiting for the Disney defense force to show up

"SOLO MOVIE RESHOOTS AND HERE'S WHY THAT'S A REALLY (GOOD) THING!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2018)

Have they postponed the release date yet?

I almost want them to release multiple cuts of this movie, one for each time they had to do reshoots.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2018)

Khaleesi !111


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 9, 2018)

Fang said:


> I'm waiting for the Disney defense force to show up
> 
> "SOLO MOVIE RESHOOTS AND HERE'S WHY THAT'S A REALLY (GOOD) THING!"



The fact that they wont shift the release date tells you this is being sent out to die.

Just more incompetence from KK, no one wanted a Han Solo Solo Movie...they wanted a fucking Kenobi movie but under KK the fans dont deserve shit so....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> The fact that they wont shift the release date tells you this is being sent out to die.
> 
> Just more incompetence from KK, no one wanted a Han Solo Solo Movie...they wanted a fucking Kenobi movie but under KK the fans dont deserve shit so....



What's funny is this is the second series of major reshoots in 4 months for this movie. And I'm sure Ewan has his own hesitation on the matter with the proposed Kenobi spin-off movie.  The Prequels are either loved or hated but most people agree his performance and role in the Prequels were one of the definite shining points and I doubt he wants his final legacy in the Star Wars franchise to be underscored with the same bullshit dancing around with drama that R1 and especially TLJ and the Solo movie have going on.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2018)

What is their post production gonna look like if it's being released in may?? They should delay it.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 9, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> What is their post production gonna look like if it's being released in may?? They should delay it.



I assume they are stuck with whatever major set pieces so they are changing the stuff around it...they certainly dont have time to roll out quality brand new cgi.


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2018)

I absolutely can not wait to see how this disaster plays out. I don't think there is a ever a single movie that's gone through so many reshoots, director and writer changes, and these kind of problems and ever turned out well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2018)

Fang said:


> I absolutely can not wait to see how this disaster plays out. I don't think there is a ever a single movie that's gone through so many reshoots, director and writer changes, and these kind of problems and ever turned out well.



"Casino Royale (1967)" might qualify. Went through a bunch of writers, directors and actually apparently changed genres at some point during filming. They had to fire the star Peter Sellers because he was being so difficult, forcing them to write in an excuse as to why the protagonist is only in it sporadically before being unceremoniously killed off before the 3rd act even begins. In the original theatrical version, they had to use a cardboard cut-out of him during one scene (it has since been replaced digitally). 

It turned out to be a fascinating trainwreck, so...if "Han Solo" has to be bad, let it be fascinatingly bad. 

One of the "Exorcist" sequels was almost completely re-shot and edited using a different director. They then released the original cut on DVD. I've only seen the theatrical one, but I hear they're almost entirely different.

"Cursed" was always directed by Wes Craven, but apparently the movie had to be completely re-shot with an entirely different cast. Irritangingly, Rick Baker's effects work was scrapped in favor of shitty CGI. 

"Smokey and the Bandit 3" had Jackie Gleeson play both Smokey and the Bandit...for some reason...but it failed so badly with test audiences that they re-shot about half of the movie, casting someone else as the bandit. 

Ummm....Oh yeah, "Superman 2" had its director replaced even though most of the filming was almost done, had about half of his footage removed and replaced with campier footage. 

So yeah, it happens more often than people realize, but does not bode well for the Han Solo remake. Even if they somehow manage to put together a decent product, I can't imagine them making much of a profit because the budget has to be HUGE by this point. All of these movies are expensive, but you know the original directors had to be paid, Ron Howard is not cheap and re-shoots are always very costly. I just heard that Mark Wahlberg got paid $1,500,000 for some re-shoots on "All the Money in the World", so I wouldn't be surprised if this ends up becoming one of the most expensive films of all time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2018)

And those reshoots all happened within four months of its release?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 10, 2018)

this might be an inadvertent classic of terrible cinema


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2018)

Fang said:


> And those reshoots all happened within four months of its release?



I'm not sure. I know in a few cases, they simply pushed the release date back...which I still expect the Han Solo movie to do. I mean, f@ck, "Cursed" had its production shut down for a year to re-organize everything. I guess the problem is if they delay Han Solo, then they'd also have to delay Episode 9...that's the only reason I could see them rushing through this production. 

Hmmm, "Fantastic Four (2015)" might count. Josh Trank was never formally replaced as the director, but someone took over for the re-shoots and he was banned from the editing room. I seem to remember hearing that they were still working on finishing the movie almost right up until its release, but I could be mistaken about the time. Amusingly, I do remember Trank was supposed to work on one of these Star Wars flicks, but his conduct during "Fantastic Four" got him fired.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 10, 2018)

This movie is a hard pass for me


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2018)

They'e already pushed up the next star wars to May so I don't think they'll be delaying Han solo too much. 

Tbf editing is where a film is made. If they are smart they can make a half decent movie and get away with it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2018)

lol, some other ones I just remembered, even though once again, the release date was just postponed. 

"Hells Angels", a Howard Hughes movie, was shot as a silent film but then re-shot as a talkie, with real planes being used for the action scenes- resulting in the deaths of 3 pilots. 

"Jaws 2" also went through a change in directors, with all the original footage being scrapped and presumably lost. This offends me greatly. 

Troubled productions are always interesting to learn about, especially when they're recent. 



Ennoea said:


> They'e already pushed up the next star wars to May so I don't think they'll be delaying Han solo too much.
> 
> Tbf editing is where a film is made. If they are smart they can make a half decent movie and get away with it.



True. I personally think Han Solo will just be passable, but underwhelming. Disney- for all of its flaws- won't sabotage their own brand like that, especially after TLJ. However, they're probably paying so much money to salvage it that "Han Solo" will still be a failure on some level.


----------



## Glued (Jan 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> True. I personally think Han Solo will just be passable, but underwhelming. Disney- for all of its flaws- won't sabotage their own brand like that, especially after TLJ. However, they're probably paying so much money to salvage it that "Han Solo" will still be a failure on some level.



Disney will let this movie die, the same way they allowed Treasure Planet to die. If you think Disney wouldn't sabotage its own brand, you need a history lesson.

The marketing and release of Treasure Planet was terrible and the sequel was cancelled despite having William Defoe on as an antagonist.

Disney can be quite sinister at times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, "Fantastic Four (2015)" might count. Josh Trank was never formally replaced as the director, but someone took over for the re-shoots and he was banned from the editing room. I seem to remember hearing that they were still working on finishing the movie almost right up until its release, but I could be mistaken about the time. Amusingly, I do remember Trank was supposed to work on one of these Star Wars flicks, but his conduct during "Fantastic Four" got him fired.



The FF4 reboot movie was god awful though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2018)

Fang said:


> The FF4 reboot movie was god awful though.



Yeah that wasn't meant to be in favor of the Han Solo movie, lol. If Han Solo is as bad as that, the Star Wars brand is finished....for at least a decade. 



Ben Grimm said:


> Disney will let this movie die, the same way they allowed Treasure Planet to die. If you think Disney wouldn't sabotage its own brand, you need a history lesson.
> 
> The marketing and release of Treasure Planet was terrible and the sequel was cancelled despite having William Defoe on as an antagonist.
> 
> Disney can be quite sinister at times.



I didn't mean the Disney brand, as yes, "Treasure Planet" is a prime example. "Black Cauldron" also got screwed over. 

I meant the "Star Wars" brand. They put...4 billion into getting Lucasfilms? Not to mention the production costs for the movies. If Star Wars starts getting a bad rap, they will have lost money on their investment. "Star Wars" might not be as profitable as they were expecting,  but it is still profitable. And if they were just going to let it die, then they wouldn't be scrambling with re-shoots. 

I'm wary of all of this, as "Rogue One" was pretty sloppy and you can tell there were re-shoots. "Justice League" was an even worse example, as not only could you tell they were reshoots, a lot of the reshoots looked cheap and isn't it the most expensive movie ever made at this point? Filming has become so costly that reshoots can lead to financial failure on their own, even if they are good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2018)

Wb screwed Justice League over. They didn't allow it much time in post production


----------



## Zef (Jan 11, 2018)

Can't wait to see how they butcher Han, and turn Lando into a caricature of the stereotypical bumbling black guy.

The character assassination will be legendary.


Fang said:


> >this cover
> >Donald Glover looking nothing remotely approaching a young Billy Dee Williams
> >all those reshoots
> 
> The film no one wanted, no one asked for, and with Harrison Ford not giving a shit about it, can't wait to see this flop.


That's an official image?

The guy playing Han looks lame, and Donald looks like he's bored on the cover.


If this shit makes bank then SW is truly an immortal franchise. This crap feels lame as hell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

wtf is that a parody movie?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah that wasn't meant to be in favor of the Han Solo movie, lol. If Han Solo is as bad as that, the Star Wars brand is finished....for at least a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are handling it with the same efficiency as they do ESPN.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Jan 12, 2018)

Fang said:


> >this cover
> >Donald Glover looking nothing remotely approaching a young Billy Dee Williams
> >all those reshoots
> 
> The film no one wanted, no one asked for, and with Harrison Ford not giving a shit about it, can't wait to see this flop.



I wonder what the excuses for this movie is going to be.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 14, 2018)

Fang said:


> >this cover
> >Donald Glover looking nothing remotely approaching a young Billy Dee Williams
> >all those reshoots
> 
> The film no one wanted, no one asked for, and with Harrison Ford not giving a shit about it, can't wait to see this flop.



This is a fake poster, right?

Please?


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope that is "real".


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2018)

It's not real.  It says Directed by JJ Abrams.


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2018)

Its actually because it says made by "x" fanartist at the very bottom too


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 17, 2018)

> *Lucasfilm releases plot synopsis for Solo: A Star Wars Story
> 
> “You’ve never heard of the Millennium Falcon?”*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2018)

ready to dive back into nu-SW

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, that is the most basic plot description I've ever heard...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2018)

Maybe we'll finally get to see a Wookie rip some arms out of sockets.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

Going to see this because Donald Glover. 



Fang said:


> I absolutely can not wait to see how this disaster plays out. I don't think there is a ever a single movie that's gone through so many reshoots, director and writer changes, and these kind of problems and ever turned out well.


Wait till the new Flash movie, I think it's had 7 directors, there's been at least three scripts, they are getting rid of some of the cast that they shot scenes with for the Justice League movie (Iris West). And they are going to retool the whole thing to soft reboot. franchise 5 movies in.


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2018)

Wasted optimism.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

Who wrote this studio synopsis? A student who wants to go to college for marketing that they hired off of Craigslist?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2018)

Apparently the trailer is going to be released Wednesday.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Apparently the trailer is going to be released Wednesday.


Shit, shit, shit!


Okay, I'm ready.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 21, 2018)

Star Wars: a Tax Write-Off story

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2018)

Less than 4 months away and still no trailer.
More reshoots
Producer died suddenly because of lung cancer.

I gotta give it to K.K. you need talent to trash one of the most viable brand/franchises in the world. But heads are definitely going to roll after this. At this point I doubt Disney will ever get their investment back. Let alone do profit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2018)

You doubt Disney will ever get their investment back for Star Wars? They probably already have with the Force Awakens, considering its gross, DVD/Blu Ray Sales and other forms of merchandising.


----------



## Glued (Jan 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You doubt Disney will ever get their investment back for Star Wars? They probably already have with the Force Awakens, considering its gross, DVD/Blu Ray Sales and other forms of merchandising.



They already have gotten their money's worth back. The initial 4 billion that they spent to purchase this franchise.

pushing

Though if Disney ends up only breaking even with their initial purchase, Iger is going to be upset at Kennedy.

If Disney wants to sell toys, they need to put Chewbacca on a Rancor.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 25, 2018)

they only need to stop creating shit characters nobody likes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2018)

TFA alone probably broke even for them 

TLJ and R1 made $$$


they can write off a 10 _Solo_s 


thats what I heard at the water cooler anyway


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2018)

Even "TLJ", while a financial disappointment, has still been highly profitable. If they needed $800mil to break even, then it's profited...$500mil? Then add rentals, etc. But obviously the success or failure of "Han Solo" will influence the direction of the franchise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2018)

What happened to us getting a trailer for this last Wednesday?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 28, 2018)

At this point, a trailer dropping during the Super Bowl seems more likely.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 29, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> At this point, a trailer dropping during the Super Bowl seems more likely.



Shows desperation none of the other movies needed Super Bowl to sell shit.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Shows desperation none of the other movies needed Super Bowl to sell shit.



The Force Awakens had its grand reveal of the first official trailer at the Super bowl. It's just a marketing ploy, not an act of desperation...although TFA did at least have a teaser released by that point. This better be a full-on trailer, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 29, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The Force Awakens had its grand reveal of the first official trailer at the Super bowl. It's just a marketing ploy, not an act of desperation...although TFA did at least have a teaser released by that point. This better be a full-on trailer, lol.



Lol I wonder how much of the acting they hide?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Lol I wonder how much of the acting they hide?



Who knows? Maybe the acting coach fixed their performances, lol. With that said, all of the Star Wars trailers have downplayed the acting, so it will probably focus on big visuals and nostalgia.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 30, 2018)

You know what would be funny? If it actually turns out to be good.

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atlas (Feb 4, 2018)

Meh


----------



## TrueG 37 (Feb 4, 2018)

That trailer was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



let it die disney just let it die .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 4, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Meh



You didn't expect to see the whole movie from just a TV spot, did you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2018)

The teaser had some cool visuals and the tone was...unique for Star Wars, I guess...but it seems to be relying a bit too much on nostalgia. Still, I'll reserve final judgement until the actual trailer arrives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 4, 2018)

TrueG 37 said:


> That trailer was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



LET HE PAST DIE MEANWHILE INSTEAD OF MOVING THE TIMELINE FORWARD WE MILK HAN SOLO, DEATH STAR PLANS AND VADER....


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 5, 2018)

It looked... ok I guess.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2018)

Khaleesi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2018)

Why is the robot from Lost in Space in this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm still laughing because this new fat-faced fella looks nothing like prime Ford.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Feb 5, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> LET HE PAST DIE MEANWHILE INSTEAD OF MOVING THE TIMELINE FORWARD WE MILK HAN SOLO, DEATH STAR PLANS AND VADER....


Tlj fans : THE LAST JEDI WAS GREAT IT WAS ABOUT MOVING AWAY FROM THE PAST
Everyone else: But what about the blatant ripoffs of the past movies
Tlj fans: NO YOU GUYS NEED TO FOLLOW IT'S ADVISE AND NOT BE BLINDED BY NOSTALGIA. 
Proceeds to be first to get Solo tickets.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2018)

they just gonna ignore that the Falcon belonged to Lando? 

@Skaddix 

the white man done it again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 5, 2018)

It's lacking something. Like, it has the potential to be good, but this just doesn't feel like Star Wars.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks too grey.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

They better have a good explanation why Han didn't end up making babies with Daenerys Targaryen and instead had that stupid emo weiner kid with Leia.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2018)

The teaser underwhelmed me even more than the teaser for the teaser, if only because the first teaser lingered on that cool shot of the Star Destroyer emerging from that...cloud? The first teaser hinted towards a more eccentric tone too. I'm not crazy about the guy who's playing Han either, as at times it feels like he's trying too hard to come across as bad-ass, although I guess it will come down to context. The whole point of the Han characterization is that he presents himself as a bad-ass, but is nowhere near as hard or as suave as he thinks he is. Maybe the parts of this trailer where it seems like he's being presented as cool and tough are set-up so that the rug can be pulled out from under him. 

Two other things that concern or bother me,

- Another ensemble piece? They play up the 'I'm putting together a special team' scenario, which was already done in "Rogue One". But it made more sense in "Rogue One", so why would a movie called "SOLO" focus more on the supporting cast than Han Solo himself? He's the reason why we're supposed to watch it, not for the others. 

- I know peeing on "The Last Jedi" is trendy right now and even its trailer had a lukewarm reception, but this is the first time when I felt "Star Wars" was promoting the effects more than the characters. Watch the trailer for "The Last Jedi", where the hook is the dramatic confrontations or the trailer for "The Force Awakens" where the hook is the nostalgia or the trailer for "Rogue One" where the hook is the suicide mission. To be fair, this is a teaser, but even the teasers for the other three focused more on the characters and the drama. "The Force Awakens", for example, had a teaser mostly comprised of special effects, but what do they build up to? "Chewie, we're home." "TLJ" has Luke announcing the end of the Jedi. "Rogue One" leans on the (possibly aborted storyline) of Jyn's potential descent into darkness. What does this build up to?

I...don't actual remember...so I looked it up again and saw it was a shot of the Falcon flying through debris. I'll obviously see the movie and maybe I'll even look forward to it, but the teaser didn't impress me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The teaser underwhelmed me even more than the teaser for the teaser, if only because the first teaser lingered on that cool shot of the Star Destroyer emerging from that...cloud? The first teaser hinted towards a more eccentric tone too. I'm not crazy about the guy who's playing Han either, as at times it feels like he's trying too hard to come across as bad-ass, although I guess it will come down to context. The whole point of the Han characterization is that he presents himself as a bad-ass, but is nowhere near as hard or as suave as he thinks he is. Maybe the parts of this trailer where it seems like he's being presented as cool and tough are set-up so that the rug can be pulled out from under him.
> 
> Two other things that concern or bother me,
> 
> ...


I think a lot of people's fears are coming true in that with the yearly release schedule there was going to be a drop in quality. Not that Star Wars as a franchise was on a real roll in so far as quality films, but I was underwhelmed by TLJ's teasers/trailers and I'm getting the same feeling with this. We'll see, but I don't have high hopes for this the same way I didn't have high hopes for TLJ.


----------



## Glued (Feb 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The teaser underwhelmed me even more than the teaser for the teaser, if only because the first teaser lingered on that cool shot of the Star Destroyer emerging from that...cloud? The first teaser hinted towards a more eccentric tone too. I'm not crazy about the guy who's playing Han either, as at times it feels like he's trying too hard to come across as bad-ass, although I guess it will come down to context. The whole point of the Han characterization is that he presents himself as a bad-ass, but is nowhere near as hard or as suave as he thinks he is. Maybe the parts of this trailer where it seems like he's being presented as cool and tough are set-up so that the rug can be pulled out from under him.
> 
> Two other things that concern or bother me,
> 
> ...



Trendy, lol, oh I'm going to remember the Last Jedi. Not in a positive way though.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 5, 2018)

Also how early is this suppose to be before ANH? They really should have pushed this further away from ANH


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Trendy, lol, oh I'm going to remember the Last Jedi. Not in a positive way though.



I don't doubt your disdain is genuine, but most people love a good bandwagon, both with good and bad movies and so many of these criticisms towards the movie are so petty that I do believe few people will care in the long run. With that said, I was trying to deflate the haters who would zero in on my brief, indirect praise of the movies trailer...not that it seems to have worked. 

And if "Han Solo" isn't very good, the bandwagon riders will react with the same pointless vitriol and obsession that they would normally direct at someone sleeping with their girlfriends. How many people already condemned the movie before a trailer was released? The actual quality of the film then becomes irrelevant, as people are just throwing fecal matter at it because it's the cool thing to do. The opposite is a case like "Wonder Woman", where a 'good' movie that exceeded expectations suddenly becomes the best movie of the year, because that's the cool thing to do.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2018)

good or bad i don't really give a darn about _Disney's LucasFilm's Solo: a Star Wars story _...but at least it will have a reason to be bad considering all the behind the scenes drama that's occured.
TLJ on the other hand is egregiously bad; Rian Jonson is a fucking hack screenwriter who needs to go back to making movies that take place primarily in farm houses and deal with ridiculous uses of time travel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Rian Johnson can't make a good movie unless it involves his boyfriend JGL.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They better have a good explanation why Han didn't end up making babies with Daenerys Targaryen and instead had that stupid emo weiner kid with Leia.


Cause Emilia Clark was porged.
Seriously tought this movie looks like a trainwreck of a thouand cringies.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They better have a good explanation why Han didn't end up making babies with Daenerys Targaryen and instead had that stupid emo weiner kid with Leia.


> implying a Chad like Han didn't make a dozen babies out of wedlock
Well, no doubt he won't in the nu-canon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> > implying a Chad like Han didn't make a dozen babies out of wedlock
> Well, no doubt he won't in the nu-canon.


There is no place for chads in the nu-canon, as shown.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They better have a good explanation why Han didn't end up making babies with Daenerys Targaryen and instead had that stupid emo weiner kid with Leia.


Because Clarke's character is a strong, powerful, independent woman that is too good for Solo and is there to teach him


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 6, 2018)

From the trailer, it looks like a reskinned Guardians of the Galaxy with the artificial color palette of Suicide Squad.

They might be going for a safe summer movie, and it does have the laid back vibe of Rebels. It's probably way out of my personal taste, I wonder if it will be good with the kids and probably the GoT fanbase.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2018)

Characters' names.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 7, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Characters' names.


Beckett. Garris Shryke sounds way cooler.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds like a romantic flick


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 8, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Sounds like a romantic flick



Well yeah its a knock off When Harry Met Sally.


----------



## Glued (Feb 8, 2018)

"Funniest Star Wars Movie Yet."

Oh boy. 

I wonder if Chewbacca will actually even play a major role with Emilia Clarke there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2018)

The trailers sure downplayed his presence. 

The only thing I find intriguing about this project- in a good way- is that it's supposed to be a Space Western. The world needs more of those, although only a few shots really gave me those vibes.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 8, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> "Funniest Star Wars Movie Yet."
> 
> Oh boy.
> 
> I wonder if Chewbacca will actually even play a major role with Emilia Clarke there.



Look Chewie is a lost cause....I better get my Lando fix but knowing KK he will lose screentime so Qi'ra? Kira gets shoved down our throat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 8, 2018)

oh yeah at this point i wouldn't be surprised at all if lando takes a backseat to this random ass woman played by the mother of bland actresses dragons.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't get me wrong I feel for Chewie Fans but he gets treated like the Dog....Han dies Leia Hugs Rey. Reunites with Luke after Han dies plays with Porgs. So I doubt we get much from Chewie in this one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2018)

This isn't going to be a very popular statement, but personally...it would be difficult having Chewie be the co-star (or 2nd main character) without him getting very annoying very fast. Then again, maybe I'm suffering from some Post-Holiday Special Stress Disorder, but Wookie growling and roaring gets old when delivered in heavy doses. 

But I also think Han works better as a supporting character, so it's ultimately just another obstacle the movie might face. I could be completely wrong about this anyway, as there isn't much to go on. Chewie has only been a secondary supporting character and the only time the wookies became the main focus was the Holiday special, which just sucked. 

I think Chewie will get a sizable role, but what else could they do with him from a marketing or character development perspective? Of course any potential love interest is going to have a bigger impact on the promotional material and narrative, because sex sells. Not sure about Lando, but I don't think his role will be THAT big either. He will probably show up around the half way point and have some sort of 'I can help with this specific task for your mission' role, kind of like del Toro from "The Last Jedi". Or he'll be present in the beginning, split up from Han because I don't see him joining whatever this mission is, and returning for the climax. 

Think Jaba the Hut or Bobba Fett will appear? Fett almost makes sense from a stylistic standpoint, as he's pretty much a space version of Clint Eastwood's 'Man with no Name' characterization and this is supposed to be a Space Western. But I also have to assume that he'd be whored out in the marketing campaign. I'm sure both will cameo in the same way that C3PO and R2D2 did in "Rogue One", if anything.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 8, 2018)

@MartialHorror I agree my point is more Chewie will get treated like a dog not a character with his own motivation


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> @MartialHorror I agree my point is more Chewie will get treated like a dog not a character with his own motivation



There's a chance, but it comes down to what the director wants. J.J Abrams said that his only regret about TFA was having Leia hug Rey instead of Chewie, so presumably he just didn't really think about it. But when it comes down to storytelling, it's Rey's story and not Chewie's, so Leia taking the time to hug Chewie first would've killed the flow of the scene.

lol, has anyone watched the Double Toasted trailer reaction? They bring up some good points at how homoerotic some of the pictures between Han and Chewie seem. Does every one seriously have to have Chewie resting his arm on Han's shoulder? It would be amazing if Chewie ends up being the REAL love interest and Emilia Clarke is just a red herring.


----------



## MShadows (Feb 8, 2018)

The trailer gave me more Guardians of the Galaxy vibes than Star Wars ones. 

I know it's too early to say anything concrete, but I feel like the casting for Han wasn't the best one. 

Anthony Ingruber not only looks very similar to young Han


And if you watch his YouTube impressions he's doing a pretty good job as well. Now whether he could act as good is another problem tho...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 9, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> "Funniest Star Wars Movie Yet."


NOW I'm worried.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 9, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> NOW I'm worried.


And not just you, I'm sure...


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh boy ..


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 9, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> oh yeah at this point i wouldn't be surprised at all if lando takes a backseat to this random ass woman played by the mother of bland actresses dragons.


They also don't seem to have confidence in Donald Glover hence he does not say anything.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 10, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> They also don't seem to have confidence in Donald Glover hence he does not say anything.


DG has talents...but he's no Billy D.
Not by a long shot.

they essentially casted a nerdy beta to play a smooth alpha.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 10, 2018)

he's literally the only reason i'm even contemplating watching this trainwreck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah I'm a fan of his and interested in seeing if he can pull this off.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 10, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I'm a fan of his and interested in seeing if he can pull this off.


i don't think 10 minutes of screen time and 5 lines can save a movie Gesy...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2018)

I like how Nu-wars was all about 





> we want nothing to do with George Lucas nor his ideas


 but now that the rope has revealed itself to K.K. due to her poor perfomance she is now desperate to get people to see the trainwreck that it's gonna be solo.




> *George Lucas (Kinda) Directed a Scene in Solo: A Star Wars Story*
> Lucasfilm head Kathleen Kennedy recalls the day when George Lucas came to the set for a quick visit:
> 
> “He had intended to just kind of stop by and say hi, and he stayed five hours. There’s even one little moment in a scene that — I can’t tell you what, sorry — but in the scene on the Millennium Falcon where George said, ‘Why doesn’t Han just do _this_.”
> ...



Bunch of hypocrites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 1, 2018)

they serious with that bullshit? 





the fan made one looked more hype than that pos


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 1, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> they serious with that bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed....


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 1, 2018)

We know we did not get Han right. So you can barely see his face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2018)

Besides the quality of the image itself (not HD enough like the previous ones) it isn't _that _bad.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2018)

EDIT
{A man too wrapped up in himself makes a very small package,} -To paraphrase Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> "A man too wrapped up in himself makes a very small package," -Benjamin Franklin.


Ben Franklin used to make dick jokes?


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ben Franklin used to make dick jokes?



The exact quote from Poor Richard's Almanack is, "A man wrapped up in himself makes a very small bundle." I should have used paraphrase markers.

If a man is full of himself, there isn't much substance too him.

Sennin of Hardwork posted the construction of a cardboard display. I really don't see any substance to the film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> We know we did not get Han right. So you can barely see his face.


Your face when you realize this will be the last starwars movie that will be accepted by china, ever.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Solo? more like Soylo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Mar 25, 2018)

Definitely Soylo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> Definitely Soylo.


All those hundreds of millions lost in reshoots. Actors that cant act, a movie that doesnt look like starwars.
If this soy movie fails then it could be the end for the K.K. and her feminist coven.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm a bit late but . Who the hell made this poster.


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> All those hundreds of millions lost in reshoots. Actors that cant act, a movie that doesnt look like starwars.
> If this soy movie fails then it could be the end for the K.K. and her feminist coven.



It would actually be more.

Disney spent $250+ million just on the production budget for TFA. They spent almost $270 million on R1's. Probably the same if not more for TLJ. I can't even imagine with all the reshoots, change in writers and prior directors and other production staff and the constant script rewrites and Kasdan's meltdowns how hard this movie flushed money down the drain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a feeling this movie will do well.

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2018)

K


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fang said:


> It would actually be more.
> 
> Disney spent $250+ million just on the production budget for TFA. They spent almost $270 million on R1's. Probably the same if not more for TLJ. I can't even imagine with all the reshoots, change in writers and prior directors and other production staff and the constant script rewrites and Kasdan's meltdowns how hard this movie flushed money down the drain.


All their movies have had a lot of reshoots, hundreds of dollars flushed, and dont forget about marketing. Soylo it's already a failure because it will need to make more than 600 Mil just to get even on production costs, not counting marketing. I hope they at least kick kiri hart out.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I have a feeling this movie will do well.


Because?


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I have a feeling this movie will do well.


Everything is set up to be a complete train wreck so far.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2018)

TrueG 37 said:


> Everything is set up to be a complete train wreck so far.


Nah, you're wrong.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2018)

You're wrong though


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 28, 2018)

Meh this leak seems like a Lucas Plant...seems to justify every KK decision as brilliant.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> You're wrong though


he likes being contrarian, he is literal bananas after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> he likes being contrarian, he is literal bananas after all.


Nothing contrarian about stating the truth, unless I'm in a sea of lies.


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2018)

t. DIDF


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 31, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nothing contrarian about stating the truth, unless I'm in a sea of lies.


you are a sea of bananas.
Rep me. plz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

If China thinks all the actors are ugly, this movie will have no chance.


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2018)

Given how R1 and TLJ have fared with the massive media blitz of advertising and marketing already in China, and next to nothing until the last minute in the West for the Soylo movie, I'm not expecting much if anything in China for this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2018)

> *‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ Set For Surprise Cannes Premiere*
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE*: _Solo: A Star Wars Story_ will make its debut at the Cannes Film Festival, Deadline has learned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If China thinks all the actors are ugly, this movie will have no chance.



This movie will have a giant space kraken.

Have you learned nothing from Transformers, Jurassic Park and Warcraft.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2018)

Fang said:


> Given how R1 and TLJ have fared with the massive media blitz of advertising and marketing already in China, and next to nothing until the last minute in the West for the Soylo movie, I'm not expecting much if anything in China for this.


This may be the last soywars movie to "grace" china If it performs badly again that is. So tell me, What do you think is going to happen?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2018)

We know that this film shall detail how Han obtained the _Millennium Falcon_ and him doing the Kessel Run, as they are essential parts of his character and backstory, and that Lando shall be appearing in it, but how likely is it that Boba Fett shall appear in it, even if only briefly? In the original expanded universe, he and Han were rivals, so it would be great to see that element brought into this film, as well.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 9, 2018)

Glover does not sound and look Lando, Han doies not sound and look like Han. Just based on the trailer Mr Whtie Man Can't Jump is beating both of them in the charisma department by miles.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 9, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Glover does not sound and look Lando, Han doies not sound and look like Han. Just based on the trailer Mr Whtie Man Can't Jump is beating both of them in the charisma department by miles.



Who? ???? 

Yeah they really should have set this further before ANH. I am thinking Han and Lando should be like 18 or something.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 9, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Who? ????
> 
> Yeah they really should have set this further before ANH. I am thinking Han and Lando should be like 18 or something.


Harrelson.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok, it wasn't bad. Still don't know if I am going to watch this one but could have been worse.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 9, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Ok, it wasn't bad. Still don't know if I am going to watch this one but could have been worse.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS??? 

I understand about the $$$ part but why the fuck do they have to do a movie about Han Solo that no one literally asked for?


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 9, 2018)

Well the $$$ part pretty much answers it but Solo still has his fanbase. No idea how big that is really but even more money.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2018)

Heh, I've always loved this line.


----------



## Glued (Apr 9, 2018)

I'll rent it at Red Box.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks terrible. Including the Chewy love story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2018)

Okay, I will give the movie some credit, the newest trailer was the best one yet in that the guy playing Han at times does feel like Han. My only problem with the new trailer was the generic action movie music. It wasn't necessarily awesome and is not quite as cool as the trailers for any of the other new wave Star Flicks, but it didn't make the movie look boring. 

The actual main theme that they play over the title drop is strange because it sounds so goofy, albeit not in a bad way...but it does not look like it fits the visual style or tone at all. Seems like it belongs in a campier movie...which to be honest, I wouldn't mind seeing after these darker and edgier flicks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Okay, I will give the movie some credit, the newest trailer was the best one yet in that the guy playing Han at times does feel like Han. My only problem with the new trailer was the generic action movie music. It wasn't necessarily awesome and is not quite as cool as the trailers for any of the other new wave Star Flicks, but it didn't make the movie look boring.
> 
> The actual main theme that they play over the title drop is strange because it sounds so goofy, albeit not in a bad way...but it does not look like it fits the visual style or tone at all. Seems like it belongs in a campier movie...which to be honest, I wouldn't mind seeing after these darker and edgier flicks.


The usual star wars type of theme wouldn't fit here either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2018)

I didn't have a problem with the theme since most of the scenes in the trailer had a comedic tone.

This movie feels like a Superhero movie that just so happen to be set in Star Wars universe btw.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The usual star wars type of theme wouldn't fit here either.



Not disagreeing with you there, but I feel like that rendition doesn't fit. Admittedly, it's kind of hard to judge at this point as the movie might be more of a comedy than we realize...or it might be a casualty of the behind-the-scenes problems. It's also possible that the trailers simply don't represent the tone of the movie.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 9, 2018)

Sounds like he's kind of got the Harrison Ford voice. But they might have just used the takes where it sounds good for the trailer, so I dunno.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Sounds like he's kind of got the Harrison Ford voice. But they might have just used the takes where it sounds good for the trailer, so I dunno.



I liked that bickering with Chewie. 

I know that they're really trying to sell Donald Glover's charisma and sex appeal as Landa, but am I the only one who thought the 

"I heard a story about you and I was wondering if it was true."
"Everything you've heard about me is...true."

was incredibly silly because what if Han follows that up with "So you are in a carnal relationship with Jaba the Hut?". That type of answer is almost designed to set you up for humiliation.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 9, 2018)

I remember hearing that when shooting Godfather II, Robert De Niro set himself to playing "a young Vito Corleone, not a young Marlon Brando". Because he thought the latter would come across as parody.

Here what's-his-name also has to decide if he's going for a young Han Solo or a young Harrison Ford. Voice indicates the latter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Here what's-his-name also has to decide if he's going for a young Han Solo or a young Harrison Ford. Voice indicates the latter.


They're kinda one in the same though. Han may as well be Harrison's alter ego.


----------



## Glued (Apr 9, 2018)

Trailer looks good, but I don't trust Disney. They are hiding something.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS???






These people literally live with their heads shoved up their own asses.



Ben Grimm said:


> Trailer looks good, but I don't trust Disney. They are hiding something.


Trailer looks like dogshit and anything but starwars in it. Obviously they are gonna try to hide it, they know it's crap so they are bracing for a flop "as publicly stated in their report" and are hoping to reduce the losses as much as they can.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Trailer looks good, but I don't trust Disney. They are hiding something.



It's gonna turn out that Chewie is transgender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Wait, Lando's droid is L337?

Fuckin' hell....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wait, Lando's droid is L337?
> 
> Fuckin' hell....



Don't worry, he won't survive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 14, 2018)

I have seen better art in Dark horse comics.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wait, Lando's droid is L337?
> 
> Fuckin' hell....


*Vuffi Raa* right now.





Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


Garris Shrike is a way better Star Warsy name.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 16, 2018)

THE ABSOLUTE SOY BOY...

When even normies say this looks like hot garbage, you know it's gonna be bad.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Should've just made a movie about the first time Han and Leia banged.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Should've just made a movie about the first time Han and Leia banged.


Leia already wrote it in her book.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Should've just made a movie about the first time Han and Leia banged.


this wouldnt have been such a bad idea.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 16, 2018)

This looks outright embarrassing...


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 17, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Why does this art look like it's from the 90's?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 17, 2018)

Maybe that is the intention.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 17, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



        Link removed


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 18, 2018)

Is Billy D still alive? Could we just dub his voice over new Lando's?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Is Billy D still alive? Could we just dub his voice over new Lando's?


Why?  Donald Glover is one of the better actors here.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why?  Donald Glover is one of the better actors here.


Does not make him Lando.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Skaddix (Apr 18, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe that is the intention.



I am sorry I cannot take him seriously as a big gangster boss on Network TV much less Star Wars.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2018)

> Han Solo is steering into the skid. That’s the technique a driver uses when things are going totally wrong, when the vehicle is slipping out of control. Turn in the direction where you’re losing control, and, counterintuitively, you can swing yourself back on course.
> 
> We already know how the rest of his life plays out, but in _Solo: A Star Wars Story_, set about 10 years before Han meets Luke in that Mos Eisley cantina, the galactic smuggler (Alden Ehrenreich, taking over from Harrison Ford) is making all the wrong moves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't understand how the movie isn't rated yet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2018)

"I have a really good feeling about this."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## MShadows (Apr 24, 2018)

After seeing how The Last Jedi turned out I lost all faith in Disney's ability to create a Star Wars movie. 

Chances are that this movie will do more harm and create new questions than answer and give closure to already existing ones.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _UK posters_ 



  [/S POILE R]


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 25, 2018)

Posters look like C-tier video game cover art.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2018)

Alden Ehrenreich signed for 3 films.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2018)

That's right, buckle up because this is gonna be a trainwreck! Get it? * wink wink, nudge nudge!*


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 28, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Alden Ehrenreich signed for 3 films.



Ridiculous.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Posters look like C-tier video game cover art.



Yeah well the first posters they used were plagarized so. 

3 movies is standard for Disney these days


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Pocalypse (May 2, 2018)

Emilia Clarke looks hotter than usual here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Emilia Clarke looks hotter than usual here.


cause brunette

her GoT blonde/white look has always been meh compared to brunette


----------



## Pocalypse (May 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> cause brunette
> 
> her GoT blonde/white look has always been meh compared to brunette



Ah yeah forgot about that. Good point. I knew it had something to do with the hair but couldn't quiet make it out.

Blonde is okay on her but brunette is thousand times better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2018)

it was the same in Terminator Genisys ()

she looked mighty fine there


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skaddix (May 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it was the same in Terminator Genisys ()
> 
> she looked mighty fine there



Do you google this shit or do you have a whole external hard drive?

I am not worried about her hotness...I am worried about Han and Lando jobbing so she looks good.


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2018)

Yeah she looks good here, her eyebrows match her hair and she lost that weight thay she gained between GoT seasons 5 and 6.


----------



## Skaddix (May 2, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> both



Lol....


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2018)

Emilia cant act clarke, needs to stop being lazy and work on the gym.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2018)

The whole reason I am seeing this opening weekend is Lando. I think this should have just been a Lando movie that featured Solo and that if it had been done that way the press and buzz would have been a lot better.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 4, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The whole reason I am seeing this opening weekend is Lando. I think this should have just been a Lando movie that featured Solo and that if it had been done that way the press and buzz would have been a lot better.


BLACK PEOPLE DID NOT SUFFER ENOUGH WITH FINN. THEY DESERVE WORSE.


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2018)

Honestly, not sure I am going to watch this one yet. Guess I'll wait until it is released to decide.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2018)

Id rather go watch IW again

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2018)

May the 4-th be with you


----------



## Skaddix (May 4, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The whole reason I am seeing this opening weekend is Lando. I think this should have just been a Lando movie that featured Solo and that if it had been done that way the press and buzz would have been a lot better.



I thought we be getting a Lando and Han buddy movie but KK just had to infect us with Self Insert 3 Qira.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2018)

It looks... weird.


----------



## Sierra117 (May 5, 2018)

I'll watch it if it goes on Netflix. If not, I probably won't watch it ever. 

I will be hyped for the Kenobi movie though if it comes to fruition. Ewan McGregor is an awesome Obi-Wan. I'll flip shit if they cast someone else.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Fang (May 5, 2018)

I don't think i could be less interested in this if I wanted to be

Thanks Disney

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rax (May 6, 2018)

Fang said:


> I don't think i could be less interested in this if I wanted to be
> 
> Thanks Disney


Did you see there's a droid that "Is very concerned about droid rights" named L337?

Kathleen Kenedy making 2006 internet term puns to be hip

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I’m not that interested in this movie.

But I have seen some of the trailers and tv spots.  And Emilia Clarke looks terrific in some of the gowns that she is wearing.  So I am not interested.  But yes.  I will be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2018)

Emilia Clarke looks like she is stoned in those pictures.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Emilia Clarke looks like she is stoned in those pictures.



You probably need to do heavy drugs to perform the lameass SJW scripts the Disney shit machine craps out these days.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You probably need to do heavy drugs to perform the lameass SJW scripts the Disney shit machine craps out these days.


I would have literally write a better story and possible screenplay within a freaking week. with the cast and even some designs ready. even music ideas.

Remember, KK was the producer that tought killing the t-rex off and having alan and ellie not getting married was an okay idea.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

this movie shouldn't even exist in the first place ffs


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I would have literally write a better story and possible screenplay within a freaking week. with the cast and even some designs ready. even music ideas.
> 
> Remember, KK was the producer that tought killing the t-rex off and having alan and ellie not getting married was an okay idea.



You should try writing a better story and screenplay within a freaking week. That would be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

If I made the entire movie about Han and Lando smuggling space hookers, I'm sure it'd be a much better script.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 8, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You should try writing a better story and screenplay within a freaking week. That would be interesting.


Been there, done that and got paid for it. That's what professionals do


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2018)

Narrator: "He learned."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

This movie is tracking for a $170 million opening weekend(4-days). 

People never learn.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

piece of shit movie


----------



## Skaddix (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> piece of shit movie



On a scale of 1-10 how bad were Han and Lando shit on to prop up KK's Latest Self Insert?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 9, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


Jeez, on the first poster he has a what am i doing here face. i am sure he is a good actor but...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2018)

> This movie is tracking for a $170 million opening weekend(4-days).


that money should go to Infinity War

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 9, 2018)

Only 170 mil? BUT BUT It out pre ordered Black Panther...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2018)




----------



## MShadows (May 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> piece of shit movie


That's an understatement. Kappa


----------



## Garcher (May 9, 2018)

won't watch it, not even to shit on it


----------



## Garcher (May 9, 2018)

just boycott this shit and tell everyone how bad it is anyway


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

They will retcon Chewbacca and reveal he’s a she. Feminist sjw shit

This gonna be Han and Chewie love story


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> They will retcon Chewbacca and reveal he’s a she. Feminist sjw shit
> 
> This gonna be Han and Chewie love story


Nope.  They still call him he in every movie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  They still call him he in every movie.



They're assuming Chewbacca's gender.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 9, 2018)

What are the chances that they re lying about such numbers?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  They still call him he in every movie.



her gender reveal will be the plot twist fans are waiting for!


----------



## Skaddix (May 9, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> What are the chances that they re lying about such numbers?



What numbers? They don't tend to lie about such numbers but context matters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (May 9, 2018)

GARcher said:


> just boycott this shit and tell everyone how bad it is anyway



Did that with the last film. Glad I avoided wasting money and being completely disappointed.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> What numbers? They don't tend to lie about such numbers but context matters.


but they sure love to overhype them. As is common practice for them at this point. For example they never tell you that TLJ's banking revenue wasnt even above 3mil. Sure they made 1Billion but that's just the box office round up, what about the cost of marketing, production and ticket cut percentage?
This franchise it's so miss managed that it is a joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 10, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> but they sure love to overhype them. As is common practice for them at this point. For example they never tell you that TLJ's banking revenue wasnt even above 3mil. Sure they made 1Billion but that's just the box office round up, what about the cost of marketing, production and ticket cut percentage?
> This franchise it's so miss managed that it is a joke.



Well sure but that is my point context matters, they give you the numbers but they don't tell you what they mean. 

And yeah the actual profits are shit especially when you consider merchandise aint selling like it use to.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Well sure but that is my point context matters, they give you the numbers but they don't tell you what they mean.
> 
> And yeah the actual profits are shit especially when you consider merchandise aint selling like it use to.


They will never make actual profit from the 4b purchase. Sasuga KK and her coven.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2018)

I dunno, maybe some people will buy a Lando action figure if it comes with that bitchin fur coat.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I dunno, maybe some people will buy a Lando action figure if it comes with that bitchin fur coat.


I would rate optimistic if I could.  SW merchandise is rotting, no one cares about it anymore literally.


----------



## Skaddix (May 11, 2018)

Time to watch Critics and Youtube Reviewers Sing for their masters at the House of Mouse.


----------



## Atlas (May 11, 2018)

I just realized this is coming out this month.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 11, 2018)

Just do new characters instead.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)

Reactions.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 11, 2018)

How come all of this soy critics are saying “ it wad a blast” every single one of them?’payed shills.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> How come all of this soy critics are saying “ it wad a blast” every single one of them?’payed shills.



Gotta get invited to the next Disney Premiere.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Atlas (May 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> How come all of this soy critics are saying “ it wad a blast” every single one of them?’payed shills.



Don't get early viewing for nothing.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2018)

I still think the movie will end up being serviceable. I think everyone will end up being disappointed, as it either won't be as good as they want it to be or as bad as they want it to be.

Although I also suspect this will be the one where the Star Wars fatigue REALLY starts kicking in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Don't get early viewing for nothing.





Skaddix said:


> Gotta get invited to the next Disney Premiere.


Such is the art of shilling, I saw george lucas went there, I imagine he is not allowed to share his toughts unless it's shilling. And since he hasnt said a thing that means he didnt like it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2018)

Soygetsu said:


> Such is the art of shilling, I saw george lucas went there, I imagine he is not allowed to share his toughts unless it's shilling. And since he hasnt said a thing that means he didnt like it.



Of course, if he had said a positive thing, you would also say he doesn't like it.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Of course, if he had said a positive thing, you would also say he doesn't like it.


But not even Ron Howard likes it.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 12, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Such is the art of shilling, I saw george lucas went there, I imagine he is not allowed to share his toughts unless it's shilling. And since he hasnt said a thing that means he didnt like it.


Why should we care what George thinks? He was also not an ace franchise manager.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2018)

Porgs > Jar Jar


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Porgs > Jar Jar


Gungans > Porgs.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Why should we care what George thinks? He was also not an ace franchise manager.


Actually he was. He was just poor at executing ideas later on the screen because he didnt direct anything for 20 years.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 12, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Actually he was. He was just poor at executing ideas later on the screen because he didnt direct anything for 20 years.


He had all the money to help himself keep in shape.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 13, 2018)

It's very clear who is the Alfa.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 13, 2018)

Posters up in Hong Kong subway now. They look dreadful.


----------



## MShadows (May 14, 2018)

Damn, look at all those paid reviews that praise yet another soon-to-be Disney disaster movie. 

Can't wait for this to flop and for China to rightfully shit on this wannabe Star Wars poser movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MShadows (May 14, 2018)

At this point there's just one single Star Wars movie I'd like to see and hopefully their last so not to damage the franchise any further. 

I've always wanted to see a solo Obi-Wan movie set in-between episodes 3 & 4 with Ewan McGregor resuming his role, but I'm afraid not even he could salvage the clusterfuck of fail that are the new movies.


----------



## Skaddix (May 14, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Posters up in Hong Kong subway now. They look dreadful.



U gotta remember they had to give up the good posters cause they were stolen.


----------



## Karma (May 14, 2018)

Will Emilia clarke be showing her tits in this movie? 

The answer to this question will determine if ill watch this movie in theaters


----------



## Skaddix (May 14, 2018)

Luck said:


> Will Emilia clarke be showing her tits in this movie?
> 
> The answer to this question will determine if ill watch this movie in theaters



Its Disney Star Wars movie wtf do you think?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (May 14, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Its Disney Star Wars movie wtf do you think?


Would still be less controversial than TLJ tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

The best thing about this movie is the art of Emilia Clarke on the posters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2018)

I think this will make at least 800 mil 


Mouse + SW brands still too stronk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I think this will make at least 800 mil
> 
> 
> Mouse + SW brands still too stronk



I mean, the reshoots after they changed directors supposedly almost doubled the budget, so this thing might still end up losing money if it makes $800 million.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2018)

I think...unless it gets a horrible reception...it will make a billion dollars. 

It's easy to forget that the only Star Wars movie that has gotten a truly bad reception was that animated one...unless you count the TV specials. "The Last Jedi" was divisive amongst general audiences, but well liked by the critics and even the prequels had a mixed reception. I'd be surprised if there will ever be a truly well liked Star Wars film again, based off my opinions of the fanbase, but I'll be more surprised if "Solo" is panned. I still think it will be considered 'OK' for the most part, although this is all just guessing. Disney has invested too much into this brand to release something unwatchable. It will probably feel somewhat awkwardly stitched together like "Rogue One" was, but it will probably rely on lots of set pieces that will distract the majority of audiences from how awkwardly stitched together it is...much like "Rogue One" did.

But there are a lot of angles that makes it difficult to predict. I would assume most Star Wars movies, regardless of controversy, will safely net in a billion dollars each from now on. But Star Wars fatigue already seems to be setting in and "Solo" might be the first real casualty. I don't think 'Kennedy fatigue' is a thing, because I don't think general audiences even know who she is, but I think there is only so much that can be done with Star Wars before it starts to get old. Part of me wants "Solo" to fail just because I'm already sick of seeing a Star Wars release every year. The other part of me thinks it's stupid to completely judge a movie without having seen it. I'd happily eat all of my words if it ends up being good.

Of course, quality probably won't matter anyway, as you have all these...I'm going to use a certain users butchered version of this word for my point, even though I know it's the incorrect use- "Soy Boys"...who will vocally hate it because bitching about Star Wars is 'cool' right now and they are incapable of thinking for themselves. Either way, I still can't bring myself to give a shit about this one. Good or bad, I'm not really excited for it. This is the first time I'll see a "Star Wars" movie more out of obligation instead of interest...and that includes the prequels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I think...unless it gets a horrible reception...it will make a billion dollars.
> 
> It's easy to forget that the only Star Wars movie that has gotten a truly bad reception was that animated one...unless you count the TV specials. "The Last Jedi" was divisive amongst general audiences, but well liked by the critics and even the prequels had a mixed reception. I'd be surprised if there will ever be a truly well liked Star Wars film again, based off my opinions of the fanbase, but I'll be more surprised if "Solo" is panned. I still think it will be considered 'OK' for the most part, although this is all just guessing. Disney has invested too much into this brand to release something unwatchable. It will probably feel somewhat awkwardly stitched together like "Rogue One" was, but it will probably rely on lots of set pieces that will distract the majority of audiences from how awkwardly stitched together it is...much like "Rogue One" did.
> 
> ...


You can be as Un pc as you want to be but the idea that the “haterz ” have no mind of their own is utter nonsense.

You bet that my fandom or love for Star Wars bfeore Disney is diferent than somebody elses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> You can be as Un pc as you want to be but the idea that the “haterz ” have no mind of their own is utter nonsense.
> 
> You bet that my fandom or love for Star Wars bfeore Disney is diferent than somebody elses.



Haters really aren't any different from fans. Some are smart, others are dumb, some are aggressive, some are reasonable and some just go with the trends. Just as there will be fans who will 'will' themselves to like "Solo", there will also be haters who will 'will' themselves to hate it. Right now, bitching about Star Wars is trendy. Bitching about Disney is trendy. Bitching about Kennedy is trendy. "Solo" is possibly doomed from that alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Plexa (May 15, 2018)

Donald Glover as Lando is a shout.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 15, 2018)

Damn even jeremy didn't like this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2018)

Around 71 and 72.




> Critics Consensus: A flawed yet fun and fast-paced space adventure, _Solo: A Star Wars Story_ should satisfy newcomers to the saga as well as longtime fans who check their expectations at the theater door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 15, 2018)

My god the critics grew a spine?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Damn even jeremy didn't like this


Not surprised that Glover is the best character since he's the most talented actor in this film.

 also not surprised that this movie is average as fuck

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2018)

More reviews.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Your mileage may vary, but it took this reviewer about seven minutes to decide she was fully on board with this version of Han. Which is fortunate, because Solo really only works if you care a whole lot about Han... For once, this is a Star Wars movie that's more interested in the small picture than the big one. Solo is the most intimate, ground-level Star Wars movie we've ever gotten, and the visuals are correspondingly gritty and grimy.






> Though burdened with a slow start and enough thirsty fan-service to power Comic-Con’s Hall H for a decade, it has a kicky, kinetic heist movie at its heart, and its action sequences are machine-tooled spectacles of the first order. Its performances, starting with Alden Ehrenreich as the young Han Solo and extending to the film-stealing Donald Glover as his wily frenemy Lando Calrissian, are consistently entertaining. And thanks to cinematographer Bradford Young, “Solo”
> allows for moments of real grit and something approaching interstellar realism amid all of the expectedly topnotch VFX.


 



> Solo: A Star Wars Story moreover has a glorious origin myth meet-cute to set up one of cinema’s greatest bromances: the stoic wookiee Chewbacca and the insolently handsome freebooting rebel pilot Han Solo – and Alden Ehrenreich absolutely crushes the role to powder, swaggeringly reviving the memory of the young Harrison Ford’s romantic gallantry. And there’s another meet-cute, come to think of it: the love that flowers between man and machine, between the reckless pilot and the sleekly iconic Millennium Falcon.


https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...w-han-solo-origins-film-is-boistrous-bromance



> But like its title character pulling off a crazy scheme just in the nick of time, Solo is a swashbuckling success, a space adventure that pays homage to the DNA of the original films while carving out its own unique space in the canon. It’s a sheer delight, but it also has the courage to explore the darker aspects of a character who could have all too easily been polished to an inoffensive, family-friendly Disney sheen. Solo represents the most refined iteration yet of the new Disney / Lucasfilm formula — and cements longtime series screenwriter Lawrence Kasdan’s place as the defining voice of the Star Wars universe.






> Speaking of Glover, it’s no spoiler to say that the Atlanta star is easily the best thing in this good-not-great movie. More than any big action set piece or narrative double cross (and there are plenty of them thanks to a smooth crime boss played by Paul Bettany), it’s Glover’s mack-daddy, Colt 45 swagger as the rakish gambler formerly played by Billy Dee Williams that will be the thing you’ll be buzzing about after the lights come up (well, that and how much you’d rather see his standalone origin story). Unlike most of the recent Star Wars films, Solo feels more like a character study than an epic sci-fi adventure. The Empire is present, but mostly as a presence felt rather than seen.






> Ultimately, this is a different kind of Star Wars film to any that have gone before, with only hints of the main saga’s bigger fate-of-the-galaxy picture. And while that means the story lacks the depth some might crave, it still offers plenty of fun, and (impressively for a prequel) the odd surprise along the way. Punch it, Chewie.






> And Ehrenreich? He pretty much nails it, cleaving close enough to Harrison Ford’s voice and mannerisms, swagger and heart, that you actually begin to think he looks like a young Ford the more the movie goes on. Don’t expect this movie to fly solo – a flyboy franchise is a guarantee.






> Much like Han Solo himself, the film isn't without flaws, but none stem from actor Alden Ehrenreich's portrayal of the iconic outlaw. Any apprehensions should quickly melt away, as the 28-year-old captures Han Solo's roguish charm without impersonating Harrison Ford. As you might expect, Glover's take on the suave Lando Calrissian (and his many capes) is the scene-stealer throughout. In fact, some of the biggest laughs of any Star Wars film to date come courtesy of Lando and his sassy droid and co-pilot, L3-37 (Phoebe Waller-Bridge). Let's just say she is...not shy.






> Ultimately, Solo is a hell of a lot of fun. That fun is the result of the actors and the characters they play. At the center of it all is Alden Ehrenreich, who makes Han Solo his own. Is Ehrenreich a modern-day Harrison Ford? Absolutely not, and that’s okay. The Han here isn’t the Han we met in A New Hope. He’s younger; funnier; more cocky. And Ehrenreich knows just how to play him – with a sense of wide-eyed optimism slowly being eroded away by reality.







> Despite the intermittent lags, the production proves to be more than a salvage operation thanks mainly to those engagingly choreographed performances, led by an irresistibly charismatic title turn from Alden Ehrenreich who ultimately claims Solo as his own even if he doesn’t entirely manage to convince us he’s Harrison Ford.







> Solo is technically a Star Wars movie, but it’s one that has set pieces in place of a personality. It’s a film whose base level is “fine”. Despite some unique cinematography from Bradford Young, Ron Howard’s direction is staid, stolid, and completely without personality, which is a problem when your movie is the story of a young rogue like Han Solo. Solo doesn’t do anything egregiously wrong, but it doesn’t do much right, either.






> Solo” is less a movie than it’s that page in Highlights Magazine that makes you feel good for finding the chair and the bicycle in the hidden picture. As an intergalactic adventure, it’s mostly adequate, with some very successful elements, but if you stripped the “Star Wars” names and places and put it into the world as a free-standing sci-fi-action movie, it’s doubtful that it would spawn much excitement, let alone sequels.







> Ehrenreich is fine as Solo — it’s a tricky role and he doesn’t do any damage to Ford’s legacy (as if he could). There’s not nearly enough of Glover, but Clarke is good. Waller-Bridge, or more properly her voice, steals the scenes she appears in. (Her offhand advice to a recently freed droid may be the best thing in the movie.) It’s all very professional (a Howard hallmark) and all very efficient (ditto), even with a two hour and 15 minute running time. It’s got a couple of gasps, a lot of action and a built-in “Star Wars” audience, pretty much everything a movie needs except one: a compelling reason for being.






> Besides being an entertaining romp through space, Solo is also the most lighthearted and fun film so far in the expanded Star Wars universe. For this reason, it will resonate with fans who grew up on the original trilogy, as well as kids that are relatively new to the franchise.






> Best of all, the movie is different. There’s no Death Star or Starkiller Base, no Imperial vessel or HQ that needs to be infiltrated in order to turn off a shield or tractor beam or interstellar tracker. There’s no mumbo jumbo about the Force, no lightsabers, no First Order, and scarcely a mention of the Empire. This is a movie set in the universe of Star Wars that, for once, doesn’t feel it needs to be a rehash of Star Wars.






> As unnecessary prequels go, "Solo: A Star Wars Story" isn't bad. It's not great, either, though—and despite spirited performances, knockabout humor, and a few surprising or rousing bits, there's something a bit too programmed about the whole thing.






> These lower stakes, characterized by a breezy, playful tone, are refreshing in a "Star Wars" movie, which got me thinking: The galaxy is big enough for many different types of films. They don't all have to be ultimate good versus ultimate evil, full of lightsabers and space battles. While "Solo" has had controversy off screen and has issues on it, perhaps it's most important contribution will be the expansion of the idea of what a "Star Wars Story" can be.


indexjournal.com



> A perfect popcorn movie for those looking to shake off the mass-tragedy blues of Avengers: Infinity War and the existential crises of Star Wars: The Last Jedi, Solo: A Star Wars Story, an origin story for the eminently popular Han Solo character, is every bit the thrill ride you'd want to kick off the summer blockbuster season.






> There is nothing much here that will surprise Star Wars fans but there is nothing that should disappoint them either. No light sabres are on display and nor is there any sign of Darth Vader but Solo: A Star Wars delivers exactly what you want and expect from a movie about the young Han Solo.


https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...den-ehrenreich-cheebacca-cannes-a8353411.html



> And the thing is, this isn’t the Han Solo we all know. It’s a different Solo, and that’s fine because replacing Ford as Solo is pretty much impossible. There’s an argument to be made about whether this movie even needs to exist (the box office projections would lead pretty much everyone at Lucasfilm to say, “Yes, it does”) but since it does exist, Ehrenreich does a nice job taking over a character who is impossible to recreate.






> Mere competence is, of course, not a crime against cinema. And it's pointless to compare the wild-child ride that might have been with the traditional narrative pleasures that Howard and the Kasdans put before us. But still, a little artistic rebellion wouldn't hurt. It might even help the movie stick in the memory instead of evaporating as soon as you leave the theater.


https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/reviews/solo-star-wars-story-movie-review-w519889



> A spectacularly exciting journey with terrific casting and loads of fan service that will honestly probably make even novices with the lore smile, but the prequels do need to find a better middle ground between fan service and taking storytelling risks.






> Solo is more successful than Rogue One, the first spinoff from the Skywalker saga, in breaking from other Star Wars vehicles because it leans into marauders, mob syndicates and the seedier aspects of the franchise. Rather than taking another run at another Death Star, this is instead like spending two hours in the crime-infested cantina from George Lucas’ original flick that introduced Han to the universe.






> For anyone wondering what former directors Phil Lord and Chris Miller’s vision might have looked like, there are scattered moments — an exaggerated facial expression here, a slightly goofy action sequence weighed down with a dramatic score there — that hint at the more comedic film they were reportedly making. It doesn’t work in such small amounts, and juxtaposed against the more straightforward charms of Howard’s film, it becomes clear just how off-kilter such a feature would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2018)

another W for the mouse

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Skaddix (May 16, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> another W for the mouse



Jury is still out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Will need to clear way more than a billion to turn a profit.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> another W for the mouse


I hope Disney gets Star Trek too right @DemonDragonJ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (May 16, 2018)

I'd actually be okay with this.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2018)

Right now the RT score is 70%, which is a little low at this point. While there are exceptions, the scores usually drop by the time it gets the wide release. Im expecting it to stop around 60%. 

As for what the reviews are saying, it sounds like everyone is either "meh" or "it's OK". Sounds pretty mediocre to me...I mean, say what you will about "The Last Jedi". At least people are passionate about it, whether it's love or hate.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2018)

tumbling down tumbling doooooooown.
Also usually bluckbusters have like 99+ want to see but this one has 70. This catastrophe looks like something fun to see.


----------



## Zef (May 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Right now the RT score is 70%, which is a little low at this point. While there are exceptions, the scores usually drop by the time it gets the wide release. Im expecting it to stop around 60%.
> 
> As for what the reviews are saying, it sounds like everyone is either "meh" or "it's OK". Sounds pretty mediocre to me...I mean, say what you will about "The Last Jedi". At least people are passionate about it, whether it's love or hate.




Probably because no one asked for a Han movie, nor care for one.

Whoever's idea it was needs to be fired.


----------



## Skaddix (May 17, 2018)

Zef said:


> Probably because no one asked for a Han movie, nor care for one.
> 
> Whoever's idea it was needs to be fired.



KK and Kasdan....should have done Kenobi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

The advertising for the movie should've been nothing but Emilia Clarke running around in Leia's slave bikini.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The advertising for the movie should've been nothing but Emilia Clarke running around in Leia's slave bikini.


Are you kidding me? have you seen her these days? she is all fat and she cant act for shiet.



Skaddix said:


> KK and Kasdan....should have done Kenobi.


No. This anthology movies are awful ideas and RO is over rated.

They should had just done 4 movies in this decade, the triology based on george's ideas and a bobba fett movie.


----------



## Skaddix (May 17, 2018)

My point is Kenobi is the only spinoff that you saw any part of the fanbase actually clamoring for....so KK could have covered her ass with that one.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Are you kidding me? have you seen her these days? she is all fat and she cant act for shiet.


Does she look fat in this movie?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Does she look fat in this movie?


she is always fat now a days.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> My point is Kenobi is the only spinoff that you saw any part of the fanbase actually clamoring for....so KK could have covered her ass with that one.


*Kenobi
*the fan base
the only reason why some people havent jumped the boat is because they like to see shit burn. Or because they are addicted to the brand despite the content. Even if they made it, it would have been terrible.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> she is always fat now a days.


Nope you're wrong.

You can see what she looks like chunky in Season 6 of GoT


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope you're wrong.
> 
> You can see what she looks like chunky in Season 6 of GoT


I disagree with you banana boi.
You think they shot the stuff at the same time? Consider that they have different shotting times and locations. She gets to eat her good portion in those inbetweens.
Even Arnold offered her some training and she refused. Besides how would you know if she dont even get naked in GOT no more?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 17, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> *Kenobi
> *the fan base
> the only reason why some people havent jumped the boat is because they like to see shit burn. Or because they are addicted to the brand despite the content. Even if they made it, it would have been terrible.



I don't disagree my point was if KK had any brains she would have covered her ass by throwing something that a good portion of the fans wanted to see.

But she thought male fans didn't deserve shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Are you kidding me? have you seen her these days? she is all fat and she cant act for shiet.



Yeah, but I like fat chicks.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I disagree with you banana boi.
> You think they shot the stuff at the same time? Consider that they have different shotting times and locations. She gets to eat her good portion in those inbetweens.
> Even Arnold offered her some training and she refused. Besides how would you know if she dont even get naked in GOT no more?


...and She doesn't look like that now or had again.  Which was my point.


----------



## Rax (May 17, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard that girl Q'uira is Enfys Nest


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2018)

Rax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that girl Q'uira is Enfys Nest



Can't be.


----------



## Rax (May 17, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Can't be.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I've seen spoilers.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't so don't spoil anything yet. I'll just take a shot at the dark: Qi'ra has a twin.


----------



## Rax (May 17, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They also decided that Lando is Pansexual...?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2018)

That is irrelevant to the plot and the characters' journies. It does feels SJW spoon-feed and for marketing, but if Deadpool can be it and he still smashes records then who cares. It's whatever.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2018)

*Rumor: Obi-Wan spinoff movie to be a prequel to A New Hope*


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> ...and She doesn't look like that now or had again.  Which was my point.


She still looks chubby in the movie. Eating too many bananas.
She still cant act.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, but I like fat chicks.


Hey, to each it’s own I guess.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I hope Disney gets Star Trek too right @DemonDragonJ?



That will never happen, as _Star Trek_ is owned by Paramount, one of Disney's rivals.

Also, does Lando really need his own film? Will this film not give him sufficient backstory and screentime? If such a film were set after _Return of the Jedi,_ rather than before the original trilogy, I would be interested, but, other than that, there do not need to be too many films set between episodes _III_ and _IV._


----------



## Skaddix (May 17, 2018)

Well i have heard he is not in that much and he fucks a robot so you know not the best Lando showing.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2018)

Jesus, everyone is getting their own spin-off film these days. I'm almost expecting Jaba's manservant to get his own solo film.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Jesus, everyone is getting their own spin-off film these days. I'm almost expecting Jaba's manservant to get his own solo film.



I still am hoping for a Boba Fett film, as he is a side character who actually needs expanding.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I still am hoping for a Boba Fett film, as he is a side character who actually needs expanding.


Why does he need it?


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> She still looks chubby in the movie. Eating too many bananas.
> She still cant act.


How is that?  Tell me using your vast acting experience.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> How is that?  Tell me using your vast acting experience.


 
Literally Emilia clark on every role.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2018)

Looks like one scene of Emilia Clarke as Daenerys from one episode of GoT.  What else have you seen her in?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why does he need it?



Because he is a minor character in the original trilogy yet is hugely popular with the fans, so a film that focuses on him would be logical due to being very profitable, which is one of the few times I will ever support an idea simply because it could be profitable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because he is a minor character in the original trilogy yet is hugely popular with the fans, so a film that focuses on him would be logical due to being very profitable, which is one of the few times I will ever support an idea simply because it could be profitable.


That tells me why fans want it but not why we need it.  He isn't integral to the plot and imo he isn't interesting at all.  He was a lackey that was easily defeated, and that was that.

We got enough additional story of him in Episode II.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Looks like one scene of Emilia Clarke as Daenerys from one episode of GoT.  What else have you seen her in?


Her Porgness in Genysis


----------



## ~VK~ (May 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That will never happen, as _Star Trek_ is owned by Paramount, one of Disney's rivals_._


i mean

so was fox


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2018)

For those that were confused about the whole thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (May 18, 2018)

Ugh .

Identity politics. 


Star Wars gets more SJW.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2018)

was the robot he fucked hot ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> was the robot he fucked hot ?


Was the robot more hot than Sabine Wren on whom he was hitting on?


----------



## Skaddix (May 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> was the robot he fucked hot ?



No absolutely not. Its the robot you seen in all the ads. Not like he was banging Cortana here. 

More Proof that KK is racist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Catalyst75 (May 18, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> wat
> 
> wat



Odds are it is just another self-deluding fit.  

I'm seeing it far too often around here.


----------



## MShadows (May 18, 2018)

So they managed to sneak some SJW cancer in this one as well? 

Seeing as how the majority of the reviews are saying it's just a meh or ok movie it doesn't really surprise me. 

There's also the fact that this wasn't a really desired movie. 

They should've done the Obi-Wan solo movie instead of this one tbh.


----------



## MShadows (May 18, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> wat
> 
> wat


So they decided to waste Donald Glover's talent by having his highlight be him fucking a robot?

Never learn, Disney.


----------



## Karma (May 18, 2018)

MShadows said:


> They should've done the Obi-Wan solo movie instead of this one tbh.


Im not a big SW fan but an Obi Wan spin off is the only movie I would actively be hyped for. The dude is my favorite character and lends himself well for a self contained story.


----------



## MShadows (May 18, 2018)

Luck said:


> Im not a big SW fan but an Obi Wan spin off is the only movie I would actively be hyped for. The dude is my favorite character and lends himself well for a self contained story.


Same here, Obi-Wan is just too good. I've been waiting for this for a long time. 

Ewan McGregor is more than happy to return to the role as he himself has mentioned, and they have the potential to make a very good movie as long as Disney behaves and doesn't butcher things up again. He was arguably the best thing from the prequels.


----------



## Karma (May 18, 2018)

MShadows said:


> He was arguably the best thing from the prequels.


Hes pretty much the single thing that makes Episode 3 my favorite SW movie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2018)

*catches a few posts*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 18, 2018)

MShadows said:


> So they decided to waste Donald Glover's talent by having his highlight be him fucking a robot?
> 
> Never learn, Disney.



Of course KK is a racist bitch I half expect her middle initial to be K(K)K.

Granted seeing how fast the score is dropping this might finally be the movie that puts the nail in her coffin.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 18, 2018)

MShadows said:


> There's also the fact that this wasn't a really desired movie.



What product _is desired _in the first place, or is that something that develops within a fanbase over time - they start to desire only what they want out of a franchise, rather than wanting the sense of being surprised?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 19, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> What product _is desired _in the first place, or is that something that develops within a fanbase over time - they start to desire only what they want out of a franchise, rather than wanting the sense of being surprised?


When doing a franchise movie you should know there are a few things that are not desired.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That tells me why fans want it but not why we need it.  He isn't integral to the plot and imo he isn't interesting at all.  He was a lackey that was easily defeated, and that was that.
> 
> We got enough additional story of him in Episode II.



Did we _really_ need a film that focuses on Han Solo? Leaving his past mysterious was a part of his appeal in the original trilogy, a great way to contrast a seasoned veteran against the young and inexperienced Luke. Did we _really_ need a film that focused on how the plans for the _Death Star_ were stolen? And did we _really_ need a continuation of the main story after the excellent conclusion of _Return of the Jedi?
_
Also, the additional story of Boba Fett in episode II was _before_ the original trilogy; fans wish to see confirmation that he escaped from the Sarlacc, because that would be too undignified of an ending for a badass character such as him.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2018)

Rax said:


> Ugh .
> 
> Identity politics.
> 
> ...


Its all about sjw when it cones to movies these days.
Also @Shiba D. Inu  confirmed for Sjw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2018)

Please don't make an Obiwan movie. They'll have him come out as a trans woman sexually attracted to Jawas.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 20, 2018)

I was watching gene siskel review Empire Strikes Back the other day in little soundbites, and he mentioned chatter about star wars casting a prominent black character in lando for the sequel in response to controversy over racism in A New Hope for having the villain be the black helmed Lord Vader.

Apparently this has always been a part of the culture.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 20, 2018)

Depends how hot the robot was @Skaddix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (May 20, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Depends how hot the robot was @Skaddix



Like I said you have seen the robot or droid in the trailers.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 20, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I was watching gene siskel review Empire Strikes Back the other day in little soundbites, and he mentioned chatter about star wars casting a prominent black character in lando for the sequel in response to controversy over racism in A New Hope for having the villain be the black helmed Lord Vader.
> 
> Apparently this has always been a part of the culture.


Those articles must exist.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I was watching gene siskel review Empire Strikes Back the other day in little soundbites, and he mentioned chatter about star wars casting a prominent black character in lando for the sequel in response to controversy over racism in A New Hope for having the villain be the black helmed Lord Vader.
> 
> Apparently this has always been a part of the culture.



I heard something similar, but it was more along the lines of the original Star Wars having no black people at all, except James Earl Jones doing the voice of the guy. There has to be at least some credibility to these reports, as "Return of the Jedi" is more racially diverse...at least with its extras. 

Then again, this might've been more George Lucas, as he seems somewhat passionate about the subject. Lucas did apparently try to get Toshiro Mifune to play Obi Wan at one point. I also remember a black actor being seriously considered for the role of Han Solo, but I can't remember who. 

I'm honestly surprised Suigetsu hasn't called Lucas an SJW, considering how much Lucas kept reminding everybody how no one else would finance "Red Tails" because of its black cast, which can easily be interpreted as him seeking validation...which is part of what being an SJW is...


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I heard something similar, but it was more along the lines of the original Star Wars having no black people at all, except James Earl Jones doing the voice of the guy. There has to be at least some credibility to these reports, as "Return of the Jedi" is more racially diverse...at least with its extras.
> 
> Then again, this might've been more George Lucas, as he seems somewhat passionate about the subject. Lucas did apparently try to get Toshiro Mifune to play Obi Wan at one point. I also remember a black actor being seriously considered for the role of Han Solo, but I can't remember who.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised Suigetsu hasn't called Lucas an SJW, considering how much Lucas kept reminding everybody how no one else would finance "Red Tails" because of its black cast, which can easily be interpreted as him seeking validation...which is part of what being an SJW is...



I wouldn't be surprised if lucas did make A New Hope iconography to resonate with a certain culture most, and then when the movie became really popular he felt obligated to try to include more experiences into the star wars world. That's...fine. That's more than fine -- that's nice and thoughtful. I'd do the same thing in his position. But you suggested lucas wanted a black actor for han, which means he also could have ended written lando to incorporate his earlier han imagery since lando is basically another han solo type character.

But star wars is less 'that way' than lord of the rings, as far as racial mythmaking. Vader and the whole jedi / sith / lightsabers thing is more in line with japanese samurai traditions than anything about skin color or 'savage' races in contrast with 'noble' or 'civilized' races or something ala lord of the rings. European and asian mythologies do tend to have darker colors for the bad guys and lighter colors for the heroes, but traditional african cultures seem to have their own pale color palettes for depicting certain evil spirits, sickness, demonism, so potentially insensitive color palettes creep into all of our mythmaking. What are you gonna do.

I think it's great that creators are sensitive to this stuff, because I'm sure most of this is just accidental. But I also wouldn't want creators to overreact and overcompensate once they realize soandso interpreted suchandsuch a certain way. Which is getting harder and harder to resist in today's climate.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if lucas did make A New Hope iconography to resonate with a certain culture most, and then when the movie became really popular he felt obligated to try to include more experiences into the star wars world. That's...fine. That's more than fine -- that's nice and thoughtful. I'd do the same thing in his position. But you suggested lucas wanted a black actor for han, which means he also could have ended written lando to incorporate his earlier han imagery since lando is basically another han solo type character.
> 
> But star wars is less 'that way' than lord of the rings, as far as racial mythmaking. Vader and the whole jedi / sith / lightsabers thing is more in line with japanese samurai traditions than anything about skin color or 'savage' races in contrast with 'noble' or 'civilized' races or something ala lord of the rings. European and asian mythologies do tend to have darker colors for the bad guys and lighter colors for the heroes, but traditional african cultures seem to have their own pale color palettes for depicting certain evil spirits, sickness, demonism, so potentially insensitive color palettes creep into all of our mythmaking. What are you gonna do.
> 
> I think it's great that creators are sensitive to this stuff, because I'm sure most of this is just accidental. But I also wouldn't want creators to overreact and overcompensate once they realize soandso interpreted suchandsuch a certain way. Which is getting harder and harder to resist in today's climate.



You're post is very interesting but I only have two things to respond to

- I would assume the 'all-white' casting of the original was more because of the casting director and not Lucas himself. While Lucas obviously brought in the principal players and they were all white, I highly doubt he ordered the casting director to go with a specific race. However, he obviously did face some backlash for it and made a effort to be more diverse in the sequels. 

- Just because a black actor was considered for Han doesn't mean he would've been closer to Lando. I actually looked it up and the actor was Glynn Turman, mostly known as a character actor and Lucas apparently wavered on his casting because he didn't think he could get away with an interracial relationship at the time and this is sort of why I get irritable with people who cry "SJW", as if your types had your way, this type of shit would still be the norm...*ahem*...But it should also be noted that a lot of other white actors ranging from Christopher Walken to Al Pacino also auditioned for the role, so it's not like Han was necessarily written with a race in mind.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You're post is very interesting but I only have two things to respond to
> 
> - I would assume the 'all-white' casting of the original was more because of the casting director and not Lucas himself. While Lucas obviously brought in the principal players and they were all white, I highly doubt he ordered the casting director to go with a specific race. However, he obviously did face some backlash for it and made a effort to be more diverse in the sequels.
> 
> - Just because a black actor was considered for Han doesn't mean he would've been closer to Lando. I actually looked it up and the actor was Glynn Turman, mostly known as a character actor and Lucas apparently wavered on his casting because he didn't think he could get away with an interracial relationship at the time and this is sort of why I get irritable with people who cry "SJW", as if your types had your way, this type of shit would still be the norm...*ahem*...But it should also be noted that a lot of other white actors ranging from Christopher Walken to Al Pacino also auditioned for the role, so it's not like Han was necessarily written with a race in mind.


For all you know said ant SJW might had been born long after 1977.

Modern SJWism is a very recent phenomenon. The people in the social conflict of 1977 would be confused as fuck about today. Even someone from early 2012 would be confused as fuck.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> For all you know said ant SJW might had been born long after 1977.
> 
> Modern SJWism is a very recent phenomenon. The people in the social conflict of 1977 would be confused as fuck about today. Even someone from early 2012 would be confused as fuck.



The term 'Social Justice Warrior' has been around for longer than that, if memory serves. But back then, people generally knew what being an 'SJW' meant and didn't just throw the word around because it was trendy.


----------



## Skaddix (May 21, 2018)

It wasn't term until sometime post GamerGate  although you can say GamerGate ignited the current war.

The terms and battlegrounds have changed over time as have the players but the arguments and positions really have not.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 21, 2018)

I still have no idea what gamergate is/was, and I'm glad.

Either way, @MartialHorror we can both agree george lucas is a pretty all right kind of guy, never mind his dialogue writing abilities. I wasn't alive for the OT, but I was a wee little tyke for the prequels, and I do remember some chatter about racism in ep 1 because of jarjar and the vaguely asian politicking guys. I recently learned the jarjar voice wasn't actually any kind of imitation of jamaicans or some stereotyped culture. The jarjar actor used the jarjar voice when he read stories to his kids at bedtime and thought it was funny. That's all.

A lot of times this stuff is probably more innocent than it seems to the audience, and the creative teams don't necessarily realize how it looks until the dust has settled. Even M. Night Shaymalan seemed to have other ambitions for his whitewashing of avatar.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 21, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> It wasn't term until sometime post GamerGate  although you can say GamerGate ignited the current war.
> 
> The terms and battlegrounds have changed over time as have the players but the arguments and positions really have not.


The most prominent left is anti free speech now. Gladiator could win Oscars in 2000, there used to be open prominent Repoublicans in Hollywood who were not ancient.



MartialHorror said:


> The term 'Social Justice Warrior' has been around for longer than that, if memory serves. But back then, people generally knew what being an 'SJW' meant and didn't just throw the word around because it was trendy.



I doubt prominent publications used it before Gamergate.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The term 'Social Justice Warrior' has been around for longer than that, if memory serves. But back then, people generally knew what being an 'SJW' meant and didn't just throw the word around because it was trendy.


Literally the sjw term was born with tumblerinas attacking the new looks of wonder woman in the comics. 

It doesnt matter what sjw was back then “if it really goes back as far you say. But what it is now.


The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> The most prominent left is anti free speech now. Gladiator could win Oscars in 2000, there used to be open prominent Repoublicans in Hollywood who were not ancient.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt prominent publications used it before Gamergate.


God forbid you say something they dont like or you will be a misogenist, facist, racist nazi etc...
Tumblr was a mistake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> there used to be open prominent Repoublicans in Hollywood who were not ancient.


Then their party went fringe and racist on them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Mider T said:
			
		

> Then their party went fringe and racist on them.



Typical talking point from a brainwashed liberal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Then their party went fringe and racist on them.


Do you have a banana fetish?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Literally the sjw term was born with tumblerinas attacking the new looks of wonder woman in the comics.
> 
> It doesnt matter what sjw was back then “if it really goes back as far you say. But what it is now.
> .



I'm not going to pretend like Im a big expert here, but apparently it first appeared in the 1800's and was intended as a compliment. You are right though that the meaning has changed, although why the f@ck we keep letting 4Chan and Tumbler change our dictionary is probably why humanity is prone to stupidity. Although let it be known that anti-SJW crowd often gets the internet slang version of the term wrong too. 

I am a little disappointed that you didn't respond to my question as to whether George Lucas is an SJW based on his conduct when promoting "Red Tails". As you seem to worship the guy, I am genuinely curious to what you think about that.  



reiatsuflow said:


> I still have no idea what gamergate is/was, and I'm glad.
> 
> Either way, @MartialHorror we can both agree george lucas is a pretty all right kind of guy, never mind his dialogue writing abilities. I wasn't alive for the OT, but I was a wee little tyke for the prequels, and I do remember some chatter about racism in ep 1 because of jarjar and the vaguely asian politicking guys. I recently learned the jarjar voice wasn't actually any kind of imitation of jamaicans or some stereotyped culture. The jarjar actor used the jarjar voice when he read stories to his kids at bedtime and thought it was funny. That's all.
> 
> A lot of times this stuff is probably more innocent than it seems to the audience, and the creative teams don't necessarily realize how it looks until the dust has settled. Even M. Night Shaymalan seemed to have other ambitions for his whitewashing of avatar.



Yeah I do respect George Lucas, all things considered. My disdain of the prequels isn't a match for my love of the original movie alone and even if he's a flawed individual or a social justice warrior or whatever, he's done nothing to suggest he's a bad person. 

The racial issues in the prequels were there, but I doubt they were deliberate. I think they're called 'unfortunate implications'.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Do you have a banana fetish?


yes he does


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Prequels are awesome doe.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Then their party went fringe and racist on them.


GTFO with fringe. Democrats have the fringest ideas ever introduced to politics. Have you looked at how bad feminism polls?

Your side became more and more close minded.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> GTFO with fringe. Democrats have the fringest ideas ever introduced to politics. Have you looked at how bad feminism polls?
> 
> Your side became more and more close minded.


Nope.  Not even close.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  Not even close.


You telling me that Hillary called a good chunk of the country deplorables and your party is more and more open minded?



MartialHorror said:


> I'm not going to pretend like Im a big expert here, but apparently it first appeared in the 1800's and was intended as a compliment. You are right though that the meaning has changed, although why the f@ck we keep letting 4Chan and Tumbler change our dictionary is probably why humanity is prone to stupidity. Although let it be known that anti-SJW crowd often gets the internet slang version of the term wrong too.
> 
> I am a little disappointed that you didn't respond to my question as to whether George Lucas is an SJW based on his conduct when promoting "Red Tails". As you seem to worship the guy, I am genuinely curious to what you think about that.


I am gald GL's goofy old uncharismatic progressive ass is off Star Wars. The Prequels almost became a preachy leftist disaster.

But the new owner managed to be worst.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> You telling me that Hillary called a good chunk of the country deplorables and your party is more and more open minded?
> 
> 
> I am gald GL's goofy old uncharismatic progressive ass is off Star Wars. The Prequels almost became a preachy leftist disaster.
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong about this, but it's another reason why Star Wars might be doomed. While Lucas's skills deteriorated over the years, I think he still cared for the brand and his restraint meant that he never over-saturated the market with the brand. If you gave it to anybody else though, they'd make as many as possible for money reasons using the excuse to indulge fanboy desires...which is what is happening now with the spin-offs. 

Money is all the industry truly cares about and when Lucas was in charge, he profited individually more than anyone else, so he didn't need to make Star Wars flicks ever year. But with a studio, there isn't enough to go around I guess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

One Star Wars movie a year just doesn't give you any breathing room. It's not like MCU either, where you're trying to tell one large overarching story. These standalones are like "WTF...do we even need this story told?"


----------



## Suigetsu (May 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I am a little disappointed that you didn't respond to my question as to whether George Lucas is an SJW based on his conduct when promoting "Red Tails". As you seem to worship the guy, I am genuinely curious to what you think about that.
> 
> Yeah I do respect George Lucas, all things considered. My disdain of the prequels isn't a match for my love of the original movie alone and even if he's a flawed individual or a social justice warrior or whatever, he's done nothing to suggest he's a bad person.
> 
> The racial issues in the prequels were there, but I doubt they were deliberate. I think they're called 'unfortunate implications'.



In my personal Opinion I dont think he is a SJW but since I have no evidence to back this up it just remains an opinion. No idea what is red tails either so I wouldnt know.
And no, I DO NOT worship George Lucas. But I do respect him as an artist, that's very different. Dont put words in my mouth please.

What racial issues do the prequels have? 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> One Star Wars movie a year just doesn't give you any breathing room. It's not like MCU either, where you're trying to tell one large overarching story. These standalones are like "WTF...do we even need this story told?"


Starwars movies are supposed to be events, not yearly movies. Which is why SW is dead, they will have to give this like 50 years breath time before they try to reboot this stuff and see if it works. They dropped the ball and messed up big time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> In my personal Opinion I dont think he is a SJW but since I have no evidence to back this up it just remains an opinion. No idea what is red tails either so I wouldnt know.
> And no, I DO NOT worship George Lucas. But I do respect him as an artist, that's very different. Dont put words in my mouth please.
> 
> What racial issues do the prequels have?
> ...



"Red Tails" is like the only movie George Lucas has been involved with for the last 10 years...except "Kingdom of the Crystal Skull"...I think...It's the only one I can remember seeing him promoting heavily. The story goes that he was trying to get it financed, but the studios wouldn't do it because "Red Tails" would have an all black cast...Keep in mind, this is HIS side of the story. The studios responded that he was asking for an unreasonable amount of the profit margin. Who knows who is right or wrong, but Lucas REALLY wanted everyone to know he was the only one who would finance this. 

I respect George Lucas too, but is he an artist or businessman at this point? The prequels almost seemed to exist to sell toys. The Ewoks ruined "Return of the Jedi" for a lot of people and they were designed to be marketable. I keep hearing about how he plans on using his Disney money to return to making smaller projects, but they never happen. 

As for the Racial issues, just stuff like the aliens being a little too rooted in ethnic stereotypes. Watto has Jewish features, complete with the stereotypes surrounding them. Those Trade Federation guys have Asian features, complete with the stereotypes surrounding them. Then you have Jar Jar. The controversy was enough that Lucas actually commented on the allegations at one point.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 23, 2018)

Reviews are pretty whatever, I doubt this breaks $110m for the 3-day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2018)

The consensus was that it ranged from mixed to positive so it'll just fine.

I'm watching it tonight and I'll review it tomorrow.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 23, 2018)

I'm predicting a $95m three-day, $285m domestic take, and $300m international gross for a $585 worldwide cume.

Given that $250m production budget, there's a non-zero chance of this losing money.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2018)

theres no way US opening weekend is less than 100M and probably no less than 120+ Mil


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2018)

and yeah since when is 71% on RT a bad rating 

especially after TLJ _*and*_ this being a Han movie without Ford (thin thin ice)


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> theres no way US opening weekend is less than 100M and probably no less than 120+ Mil



Except it is. I'd be willing to wager my account on it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Except it is. I'd be willing to wager my account on it.


ok, if the opening is above 100M, I will message the admins to delete your acc


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ok, if the opening is above 100M, I will message the admins to delete your acc



Just so we're clear, we're talking about the three-day opening weekend, as per my first post on this topic.

What are you putting up for it?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

$110m 3 day
$130m 4 day (memorial day)

is what I'm looking at. Film doesn't have that much hype around it at all but it's definitely going to make 100m or over.

It'll definitely bomb in China though, no one gives a fuck about SW there. If this turns out to be flat domestic wise and with no china, it might just make lower than fucking JL. Now that'd be a story and a major L to boot.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> $110m 3 day
> $130m 4 day (memorial day)
> 
> is what I'm looking at. Film doesn't have that much hype around it at all but it's definitely going to make 100m or over.
> ...


TLJ did spectacularly in China.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> TLJ did spectacularly in China.



It made $42m in China. How is that spectacular?


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It made $42m in China. How is that spectacular?


I meant TFA sorry.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I meant TFA sorry.



That's because it's the first SW film in god knows how many years. Everyone was hyped to see it.

After that the franchise has dropped off a cliff. Rogue One made $69 million, TLJ made $42 million (China dropped the film's showings by 92% just after a week) and Solo is on track to make the lowest SW opening weekend in China, something like $10-15m.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> That's because it's the first SW film in god knows how many years. Everyone was hyped to see it.


Not in China.  Media from the West was closed off when the original released so they don't have the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Not in China.  Media from the West was closed off when the original released so they don't have the nostalgia factor.



They don't have the nostalgia factor but they sure were curious about it. To see what all the hype was about for a SW film.

Anyway, that's irrelevant now where China don't care about SW. Solo's going to bomb even worse than TLJ


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> $110m 3 day
> $130m 4 day (memorial day)
> 
> is what I'm looking at. Film doesn't have that much hype around it at all but it's definitely going to make 100m or over.
> ...



$110m isn't happening. Sub-Justice League numbers are more-or-less guaranteed. In fact, Solo has a better chance of making under Ant-Man worldwide than it is besting Justice League.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2018)

I don't think "Solo" will bomb, but I'd be surprised if it crosses the billion dollar mark. It's hard to say though, as even though critics have been mild, fans might end up loving it.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't think "Solo" will bomb, but I'd be surprised if it crosses the billion dollar mark. It's hard to say though, as even though critics have been mild, fans might end up loving it.



You should be surprised if it crosses the $550m mark, not billion. Solo isn't going to 'bomb' by a strict definition of the term, but it's going to lose upwards of $100m.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> What are you putting up for it?


nothing at all 

my account > Solo


but you already made the claim

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gaiash (May 24, 2018)

Saw it today. Good film, not great but it didn't need to be. Best part as expected was Donald Glover as Lando.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Rumors say reshoots took the budget from $150 million to almost $300 million. Lets conservatively say marketing was another $100 million. Theatres take about half. China fucking hates Star Wars because everyone is ugly, so that's a no go. So this thing probably needs to make a billion before it even sees a profit.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nothing at all
> 
> my account > Solo
> 
> ...



Aii fair



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rumors say reshoots took the budget from $150 million to almost $300 million. Lets conservatively say marketing was another $100 million. Theatres take about half. China fucking hates Star Wars because everyone is ugly, so that's a no go. So this thing probably needs to make a billion before it even sees a profit.



Nah, it needs like $700-750m to see a profit. But it won't get remotely close to that, so.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> You should be surprised if it crosses the $550m mark, not billion. Solo isn't going to 'bomb' by a strict definition of the term, but it's going to lose upwards of $100m.



Hard to say. It comes down to how marketable Han Solo is as a character. I'm expecting more along the lines of $700m. But obviously it can go either way. If anything, this will be a test to see how much Star Wars fatigue has kicked in.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

Wow this movie is the only movie to get a wide release this week...hell even my local indie theaters don't have anything new.  Never seen that before.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2018)

This just in, Solo's Thursday previews are at $13-15m.

For reference, Rogue One had $29m Thursday previews. We're looking at a high 80s-low 90s opening weekend on the higher end. $100m isn't looking likely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rax (May 24, 2018)

Ethan Van Sciver did an immediate after live review.

The movie sounds bad.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (May 24, 2018)

IMO, Disney fucked themselves starting their series in the same timeframe as the first six movies, with a specific focus on the original three. That’s takes away an enormous amount of creative freedom and is guaranteed to do something to piss fans off and Balkanize your core base by changing things about the originals or atleast perceptions of them. 

If they set the series 5000 years in the past or future they could have had near limitless creative freedom. They could have had a series set up similar to MCU. Have one of the strongest Jedi Master and his Padawan Prodigy take on Sith, another Jedi Master investigate organized crime, have a sympathetic or intensely likable Dark or Grey Jedi who perhaps turns Grey or Light at times, another Jedi who can fight corruption, stories that don’t revolve around the force involving Bounty Hunters/Soldiers/Smugglers/Mandalorians, etc...

Introduce a few characters who look like they could be interesting enough to have their own movies, like a bounty hunter who fights for organized crime that fights one of your Jedi fights, a Jedi who helps one of the main characters in their battles who gets a big enough fan followings, etc... Introduce a Sith group and slowly show of the Dark Lord of the Sith who could be your Thanos. Introduce and develop the Jedi Council over time. Eventually have a few crossovers against major villains. Have a War eventually break out where everyone works together to defeat the Sith leader.


I thought this was Disney’s best option in 2012 and do now. They just wanted a series of cash grabs so they immediately produced a series of films directly related to the originals because of their popularity. This was great for short term success, but would be really difficult to execute for long. Disney made huge backlash inevitable, as their strategy would effectively require recasts, killing off the original characters, and having the rebellion fail. Now Disney has to seriously up its game or risk destroying the brand name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabe (May 24, 2018)

Just finished watching solo I liked it. Not the greatest but not bad. Started slow but got better. 7/10 I like the cool cameo


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the movie, it takes a while to pick up but once Han joins Tobias Beckett's group and they get into the train heist it all comes together. The sequence during the heist is great. Becket was  great shooter with all those manuevers, Woody Harrelson played him well. 

R.I.P. Río and Val. Would've liked to see more of Val and Beckett.

But the scene before that one where he meets Chewbaca for first time is the real highlight. Felt bad for Chewie since he was just the Empire's locked monster that devoured those who were thrown in his cell. Their fight was hilarious specially when Han told him to follow him and yet he was pulled over by their chain because Chewie is stronger in the wookie's direction. 

I liked how the HQ of Crimson Dawn was a moving ship and not a settled in location unlike other clubs and bars in Star Wars. 

The Sabaacc game with Lando was also good and of course Lando won by cheating. 

Coaxium is what everyone during those "lawless times" were after, it had a lot of value but when it exploded it causes some serious damage.

L3's rebellion on that planet was hilarious. But it stopped being fun and jokes when she died and Lando's reaction to it was sad. 

Best scene easily in the movie was the Kessel Run from that gravity well. And the monster that was after them was huge and had a great designed, reminded me at first of the underwater monster that was chasing Obi-Wan, Jar Jar and Qui-Gon in TPM. But better.

Another hilarious scene was Han praising the Falcon after all the damage it took while Lando was just there watching dumbfounded. "I hate you", "I know".

The Enfys Nest reveal and the twist were unexpected. Had already heard about how there was the possibility of her being a woman but a teenage girl? The armor really made her look like she was an even more imposing figure but she's just very young. Erin Kellyman nailed the role. 

The twist being how Enfys and the Cloud Riders are actually the good guys that steal from people like Beckett that make deals with Dryden Vos because the things he gets from them like coaxium is then selled to the Empire and how Crimson Dawn membes tortured and even cut off the tongue of those people from that planet they were in explained all the fishyness going on with Qi'ra. 

But that is also where the movie's biggest flaw happens: Qi'ra has been warning Han about how he wouldn't be able to see her like he does again if he knew what she's done. And when Enfys reveals the truth behind what people like her do that work for Dryden there is no reaction at all from Han. It is a huge writing problem, like they forgot to add a scene where he grabs Qi'ra and confronts her about this whole thing. Easily the biggest and maybe even the one and only issue in the film. You just can't forget to add this.

By this time the movie already had beaten to Han's head that he shouldn't trust anyone. Even then the twist of how the one that betrayed them with Dryden about the coaxium being Beckett still felt unexpected. But the next twist of how they actually brought in the real coaxium while Enfys and the others Cloud Riders switched their gear for the villagers and ambushed Dryden's henchmen was cool. 

I thought for a moment that the one Dryden answered to was Savage Opress but nope it was Darth Maul. I had once vaguely looked up a comic a long time ago where he had mechanic legs but it ended up matching with the movie. His cameo was excellent. Qi'ra in order to keep surviving just joined the dark side of the Force.

Han killing Beckett (in self defense) before the latter could draw made me think only one thing: "Han shot first".

Pretty much by the ending Han realizes that Beckett was right about Qi'ra, but he's got Chewie so it is all good. And Enfys Nest was so joining the Rebels. She was badass so hell yeah.

Lando got a taste of his own medicine at the end and that is how it matches with Episode V: Han won the Falcon in a game of cards.

If there's a sequel it would explore maybe the relationship between Han and Jabba since that is what the tease is. 

Although they could explore other bounty hunters too, earlier in the movie before the train heist Val complained to Beckett how they could've recruited other people so who knows, it could've been just small teasers of other players out there for this spin-off or others. And maybe Darth Maul is being set for that Obi-Wan spin-off, but seeing where Qi'ra's story goes and how it ends would be nice.

So yeah, fun film. I might enjoy it more if I can watch it again soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2018)

I SAW THE MOVIE and...it was fine. I'll post a more thorough review later, but I thought the movie was reasonably engaging and entertaining, without ever really being exceptional. The cast did good and I almost feel bad for all the shit I've given Alden Ehrenreich, as I thought he was good. Was it perfect? No and maybe it is a little underwhelming. There is never that big amazing moment that all the other Star Wars flicks have had, but nothing really jumped out at me as terrible either. The closest thing was the pay-off to that one Marauder character with the cool mask. That made me roll my eyes. The behind-the-scenes problems aren't noticeable, unlike "Rogue One" where you could tell when it was being stitched together. 

There is a cameo that made me think they fucked up the timeline, but I actually think they were drawing influence from the EU and this is kind of why I think the EU should stay out of the main canon. I was supposed to have a "HOLY SHIT" moment, but I was confused and I could tell the audience was like "huh?" as well. Still, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Darth Maul shows more personality in his single scene than...anyone showed in the entirety of "The Phantom Menace".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gaiash (May 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> There is a cameo that made me think they fucked up the timeline, but I actually think they were drawing influence from the EU and this is kind of why I think the EU should stay out of the main canon. I was supposed to have a "HOLY SHIT" moment, but I was confused and I could tell the audience was like "huh?" as well. Still,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really behind on Rebels and never got into the CG Clone Wars but I've seen clips of his scenes in both shows and his cameo here is certainly consistent with them (including having the same voice actor) so it's probably a nod to those shows rather than the European Union. What I found odd is whatever they're setting up with him we know he'll survive to appear in Rebels which includes his canon death.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 25, 2018)

FIlm is good. Not a masterpiece, but I had fun from start to end.

The theater was incredibly empty. I believe the claims about low box office. Nobody is talking about it on FB (then again my country is in the middle of a mess now). Star Wars saturation? Or Disney made a mistake by pitting it against Deadpool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 25, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea how the fuck Darth Maul is alive but I approve of that. He is one of the biggest wastes of a character in the franchise.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 25, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also I hate how these spin-off films keep killing off every single character who doesn't appear in the main series. Some characters from this film were really entertaining. Could they have lasted more than 15 minutes each, please?

Meh.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 25, 2018)

FIlm basically leaves the plot open for the sequel.

Seriously, someone needs to give Disney an intervention. They are shooting themselves in the feet with this SW marathon thing. It would be very good for the franchise if it rested for like, 5 years after Ep. IX. Maybe with a Solo movie every 2 years but that's it.


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how the fuck Darth Maul is alive but I approve of that. He is one of the biggest wastes of a character in the franchise.


See the clone wars animated show


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> FIlm basically leaves the plot open for the sequel.
> 
> Seriously, someone needs to give Disney an intervention. They are shooting themselves in the feet with this SW marathon thing. It would be very good for the franchise if it rested for like, 5 years after Ep. IX. Maybe with a Solo movie every 2 years but that's it.


But muh Boba Fett movie.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2018)

*Solo: A Star Wars Story *- 4/10
It’s not completely horrible but it is a big step in the wrong direction. It feels very much unnecessary and does not add anything to the Star Wars Universe. While watching the Kessel Run sequence I even found myself somewhat annoyed because I thought damn I never really needed to see the Kessel Run, it always worked better as a Noodle Incident. That’s the main issue with Solo in itself. It really doesn’t offer any new developments or insights into Han’s character besides superficial explanations.

It also suffers from having a extremely predictable and unmoving plot. There are no stakes. There is no actual emotion. Alden fails to capture the familiar Harrison Ford swagger, he instead goes for more of an awkward vibe which didn’t gel well for me. I really liked Glover’s Lando though. He was the highlight of the movie for me besides one very stupid part. Clarke’s character was boring and she’s annoyingly used to set up potiental sequels I’m guessing which is also very annoying. I don’t know why a Han Solo prequel needs even more Han Solo prequel sequels. Gah! It’s the ultimate cash grab!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 26, 2018)

Solid movie imo


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2018)

>literally not a single showing at half a dozen of my local theaters has any of the show time slots bucked even at 30% capacity for any time screenings

Holy shit this is great

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

Fang said:


> >literally not a single showing at half a dozen of my local theaters has any of the show time slots bucked even at 30% capacity for any time screenings
> 
> Holy shit this is great


Yeah my theater as well. I myself am only watching due to curiosity but I'm not hyped for this at all. I never understood why execs thinks people give a darn about Solo.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah my theater as well. I myself am only watching due to curiosity but I'm not hyped for this at all. I never understood why execs thinks people give a darn about Solo.



This entire project was a misguided undertaking spearheaded by Kasdan and wanted by Lucas since the 80s. It's not so much that the _idea_ of a Solo film in itself is terrible, it's thinking a) people give a shit enough about Star Wars to see two within the span of six months and b) recasting the character whose appeal relies almost entirely on Ford's charisma. So yeah, a follow-up to RotJ in, say, 1985 with Ford as the lead even _if_ he'd be willing to do it would have done stellar numbers.

Now you're looking at one of the biggest box office flops of all time. From what I hear, it's fun but meaningless.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 26, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> a) people give a shit enough about Star Wars to see two within the span of six months


They would if these movies were good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> This entire project was a misguided undertaking spearheaded by Kasdan and wanted by Lucas since the 80s. It's not so much that the _idea_ of a Solo film in itself is terrible, it's thinking a) people give a shit enough about Star Wars to see two within the span of six months and b) recasting the character whose appeal relies almost entirely on Ford's charisma. So yeah, a follow-up to RotJ in, say, 1985 with Ford as the lead even _if_ he'd be willing to do it would have done stellar numbers.
> 
> Now you're looking at one of the biggest box office flops of all time. From what I hear, it's fun but meaningless.


I think people _would've_ been ok with watching two Star Wars films if the last movie didn't piss the fanbase off.

But I will say that they diluted the product and made it less of an event to watch.


----------



## Gaiash (May 26, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> They would if these movies were good.


Good thing they are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 26, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Good thing they are.


No they are not and as someone who says he likes them more because others dislike them i am not sure why your opinion should count.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2018)

If they have to do so many Star Wars movies like this, they probably should've done Episode 7, 8 and 9 back to back, whether they want to wait a year or two between releases. Then they could do the spin-offs. It would feel less disorienting and cluttered. Either way, it just seems like it would be easier to produce 1 Star Wars film at a time.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think people _would've_ been ok with watching two Star Wars films if the last movie didn't piss the fanbase off.
> 
> But I will say that they diluted the product and made it less of an event to watch.



I don't know what to tell you guys but the fanbase doesn't really matter in the long scheme of things.

Hard to hear, but people who are vested enough in the lore and whatnot make up a very small minority of the audience. How many people rated The Last Jedi on RottenTomatoes for its overall negative audience score? What, like 100,000? Something like that, out of the minimum 150 million people who saw the movie worldwide. That's _0.07%_, lol. The Last Jedi was also received warmly by your average moviegoer. It got an A Cinemascore, which is above-average for a blockbuster. Conversely, Han Solo got an A-.

But the point is, Star Wars isn't varied enough in setting, characters, or general plot to sustain two films in such close proximity. It's consistently 'rebels fight the Empire!!' every single time.' It's not the MCU. And then there's the million-dollar question of whether or not a Solo film was even wanted by a lot of people, which brings us back to the core problem of recasting a character who is synonymous with its actor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I don't know what to tell you guys but the fanbase doesn't really matter in the long scheme of things.
> 
> Hard to hear, but people who are vested enough in the lore and whatnot make up a very small minority of the audience. How many people rated The Last Jedi on RottenTomatoes for its overall negative audience score? What, like 100,000? Something like that, out of the minimum 150 million people who saw the movie worldwide. That's _0.07%_, lol. The Last Jedi was also received warmly by your average moviegoer. It got an A Cinemascore, which is above-average for a blockbuster. Conversely, Han Solo got an A-.
> 
> But the point is, Star Wars isn't varied enough in setting, characters, or general plot to sustain two films in such close proximity. It's consistently 'rebels fight the Empire!!' every single time.' It's not the MCU. And then there's the million-dollar question of whether or not a Solo film was even wanted by a lot of people, which brings us back to the core problem of recasting a character who is synonymous with its actor.



....Where have you been all of this time?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 26, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I don't know what to tell you guys but the fanbase doesn't really matter in the long scheme of things.



This. However, the problem is that those 100,000 people, like in all cases of a fanbase of something or someone, tend to be the loudest of the lot who bring attention to themselves.



ATastyMuffin said:


> But the point is, Star Wars isn't varied enough in setting, characters, or general plot to sustain two films in such close proximity. It's consistently 'rebels fight the Empire!!' every single time.' It's not the MCU. And then there's the million-dollar question of whether or not a Solo film was even wanted by a lot of people, which brings us back to the core problem of recasting a character who is synonymous with its actor.



You'd be surprised at how many books and other works Legends managed to put out in its 20+ years of existence.  

The Legends continuity included an initial novel trilogy about Han and Chewbacca in 1979 i.e. _even before Empire Strikes Back came out, _and there was a second Han trilogy that explained how Han and Chewbacca met - two years before Chewie was killed off at the beginning of the Yuuzhan Vong war novels.

If there was a character in the Original Trilogy or Prequel Trilogy, Legends had a story for them.  All of them.  




_
_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2018)

This film was fairly enjoyable, but was really a straightforward action film with only the most marginal of connections to the overall _Star Wars_ universe, so it was nothing spectacular, to me. In the case that no one here has mentioned it, this film is set ten years after _Revenge of the Sith_ and ten years before _A New Hope,_ making it set five years before _Rebels,_ which is set fifteen years after _RotS_ and five years before _ANH._

It was a wise decision to have an unknown actor play Han, but Alden Ehrenreich simply did not capture the character's swagger and panache the way that Harrison Ford did, but that was likely a nigh-impossible act to follow, so I shall not hold that against him. As a side note, I just looked up Ehrenreich on IMDB, and he is younger than both me and my younger brother, which really makes me feel old.  However, Donald Glover was excellent as Lando Calrissian, so they balance out each other.

I severely dislike the fact that the name "Solo" was given to Han by someone else, since all media before this film implied that Solo was his family name (in fact, he had a cousin named Thrackan Sal-Solo in the original expanded universe); that was a completely unnecessary change from established canon.

The film had almost as many double-crosses and betrayals as did _Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End,_ which made it difficult to determine who was on whose side and to whom they were loyal, but, since nearly everyone died, it did not matter in the end.

Why did Enfys Nest's helmet make her voice sound masculine? She could easily have had it sound commanding and authoritative, but still feminine.

Given that Han in the original trilogy was already a seasoned veteran, it makes sense that he had a romantic interest before Leia, but, since Qira did not die in this film, this raises the obvious and glaring question of where she was during the original trilogy. I would like to believe that she joined the rebellion, but it is much more likely that she is killed by Darth Maul, and, on that subject, that was a nice cameo by Maul, the first time that a character from the prequels has appeared in a post-Disney-acquisition film, so I wonder if he shall have any more appearances before his final duel with Obi-Wan on Tatooine.

Overall, this film was enjoyable, but definitely one of the worst _Star Wars_ films that I have seen, so I have no intention to see it a second time, and I really hope that Lucasfilm does not produce spin-off films indefinitely.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I don't know what to tell you guys but the fanbase doesn't really matter in the long scheme of things.
> 
> Hard to hear, but people who are vested enough in the lore and whatnot make up a very small minority of the audience. How many people rated The Last Jedi on RottenTomatoes for its overall negative audience score? What, like 100,000? Something like that, out of the minimum 150 million people who saw the movie worldwide. That's _0.07%_, lol. The Last Jedi was also received warmly by your average moviegoer. It got an A Cinemascore, which is above-average for a blockbuster. Conversely, Han Solo got an A-.
> 
> But the point is, Star Wars isn't varied enough in setting, characters, or general plot to sustain two films in such close proximity. It's consistently 'rebels fight the Empire!!' every single time.' It's not the MCU. And then there's the million-dollar question of whether or not a Solo film was even wanted by a lot of people, which brings us back to the core problem of recasting a character who is synonymous with its actor.




Just because a hundred thousand  fans reviewed a movie doesn't mean that's the amount of fans who seen the movie. 



ATastyMuffin said:


> Hard to hear, but people who are vested enough in the lore and whatnot make up a very small minority of the audience.


Normally this would be true. But given the fact that :
A) Star Wars most likely has the largest fanbase in film.
B) it tend to rely so much on knowing past lore which alienates the general public from the movies

And C) Star Wars is stigmatized as "nerd shit" to those outside the fanbase. (While listening to the radio this week a poll showed people didn't even know the difference between Star Wars and Star Trek)

I'd wager that half the audience (if not the majority) are fans of the lore/films.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just because a hundred thousand  fans reviewed a movie doesn't mean that's the amount of fans who seen the movie.



Of course not, but that's the largest sample size we've to work with, no?

'The Last Jedi was hated' is a sentiment I've seen posted around, and as far as I can tell, the most glaring statistic in favor of this claim is the 46% audience score on RottenTomatoes collectively voted for by 200,000 people.

Otherwise, it's just contained to forums and subreddits. Hardly close to a significant fraction of the moviegoing population. And contrarily we've had CinemaScore, which polls several thousand random moviegoers once they've left the theatre how they felt about, report an 'A' score which denotes most people liked it a bunch.



> Normally this would be true. But given the fact that :
> A) Star Wars most likely has the largest fanbase in film.



Yes, Star Wars has the largest fanbase in film. But it also correspondingly has the highest appeal to general audiences (apart from Marvel). There's nothing that suggests the proportion of 'fan' to 'normal movie-goer' is above most franchises like Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, or Marvel. They'll always be a tiny minority.



> B) it tend to rely so much on knowing past lore which alienates the general public from the movies



The 'past lore' people need to get The Force Awakens and The Last Jedi is *incredibly* minimal. Luke fights Darth Vader and redeems him, and he's in the trilogy. Also he has a sister and Harrison Ford is also in this. That's literally all you need to know to understand the sequel trilogy because everything else is new shit.

I think you underestimate just how ingrained Star Wars is to contemporary American pop culture. That's not to say most are _fans_ of Star Wars, but they generally understand what it's about.



> And C) Star Wars is stigmatized as "nerd shit" to those outside the fanbase. (While listening to the radio this week a poll showed people didn't even know the difference between Star Wars and Star Trek)



I don't even think this is remotely true, not just because of the ubiquity and general love of Star Wars that gave it the second highest opening weekend in history. But also because 'nerd shit' has become generally popular. Look at Marvel.



> I'd wager that half the audience (if not the majority) are fans of the lore/films.



Nah. I'd guess about 1/10 people who've seen The Last Jedi would know who Jar Jar Binks is. Forget animated shit. 'Darth Maul is still alive?' would be a recurring sentiment amongst general audiences once they've seen Solo, assuming they even know _who_ Darth Maul is.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 27, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Of course not, but that's the largest sample size we've to work with, no?
> 
> 'The Last Jedi was hated' is a sentiment I've seen posted around, and as far as I can tell, the most glaring statistic in favor of this claim is the 46% audience score on RottenTomatoes collectively voted for by 200,000 people.
> 
> Otherwise, it's just contained to forums and subreddits. Hardly close to a significant fraction of the moviegoing population. And contrarily we've had CinemaScore, which polls several thousand random moviegoers once they've left the theatre how they felt about, report an 'A' score which denotes most people liked it a bunch.



200000 is a more than good enough sample for a presidential poll.


----------



## Gaiash (May 27, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> 'The Last Jedi was hated' is a sentiment I've seen posted around, and as far as I can tell, the most glaring statistic in favor of this claim is the 46% audience score on RottenTomatoes collectively voted for by 200,000 people.


Plus 46% is just 4% short of half, I'd hardly consider it a negative score. It's clearly an audiences are split score.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2018)

I know it's anecdotal, but almost all the star wars fans I know had negative reactions to Last Jedi. These aren't even all internet people, anti sjw people, or even people who engage with terms and cultures like that, or noticed the movie had anything to do with anything beyond star wars. Some of these are older people too.

The biggest lifelong star wars fan I know walked out of last jedi and told me it's a weird sensation to no longer be excited about star wars movies anymore. And if Solo's any indication, he wasn't bluffing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gaiash (May 27, 2018)

In contrast people I've talked to about The Last Jedi in person have varying levels of positive opinions on the film. The most critical of it still liked the movie.


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2018)

For the last Jedi I was told by long time fans it did not feel like a Star Wars movie. That’s the reason they did not like it.

I liked solo it wasn’t the greater but was entertaining. I hope we do get a sequel exploring more of the underworld/ smugglers in Star Wars.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

>4-Day Weekend opening on Memorial Day
>Solo has barely hit $100 million domestically when most blockbuster do over $200 million domestically
>Globally its done less than $65 million and worldwide gross is currently estimated at less than $150 million in total

Holy shit no wonder Disney is silent on its gross so far, this is John Carter tier bad. I will not be surprised if it fails to hit $400 million total.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

Correction, its estimated Solo has yet to hit past $90 million domestically as of this morning domestically.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> >4-Day Weekend opening on Memorial Day
> >Solo has barely hit $100 million domestically when most blockbuster do over $200 million domestically
> >Globally its done less than $65 million and worldwide gross is currently estimated at less than $150 million in total
> 
> Holy shit no wonder Disney is silent on its gross so far, this is John Carter tier bad. I will not be surprised if it fails to hit $400 million total.



Yup. I've done some rough calculations and this movie could lose $250m before merchandising.

What an utter catastrophe.

Also, @Shiba D. Inu you lost the bet, haha.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Also, @Shiba D. Inu you lost the bet, haha.


you are the only who made a bet 

also, link that final domestic opening is less than $100M ?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you are the only who made a bet
> 
> also, link that final domestic opening is less than $100M ?




We bet on the three-day opening, which is looking like $83m.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2018)

nice try 

 i never said 3-day or 4-day, just the whole domestic opening with everything included, like how _everyone_ in the world counts it




> $101.0M


over 100M

RIP your account


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2018)

tho I suppose we must wait for final Sunday numbers first


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

Domestic its sitting at $83.3 million which is terrible.
Internationally its done less than $65 million which is terrible.

TLJ had a $220 million three day opening domestically.
Solo has done less than $100 million domestically in roughly four days.

Next week Incredibles 2 and Jurassic World - Kingdom come out. Solo is getting ripped apart by Deadpool 2 which is even banned in China. Things look terrible. But this what happens when KK shits on the core demographic of the fandom and tells them to fuck off, so no surprise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2018)

wiki agrees 



> _Avengers: Infinity War_ earned $106.7 million on its opening day in the United States and Canada (*including $39 million from Thursday* night previews), *for an opening weekend total of $258.2 million*


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nice try
> 
> i never said 3-day or 4-day, just the whole domestic opening with everything included, like how _everyone_ in the world counts it
> 
> ...



Lmao, you really doing this?

My original post on the subject:



ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm predicting a $95m three-day, $285m domestic take, and $300m international gross for a $585 worldwide cume.
> 
> Given that $250m production budget, there's a non-zero chance of this losing money.



Your response:



Shiba D. Inu said:


> theres no way US opening weekend is less than 100M and probably no less than 120+ Mil



My follow-up:



ATastyMuffin said:


> Just so we're clear, we're talking about the three-day opening weekend, as per my first post on this topic.
> 
> What are you putting up for it?



And I bet even in actuals, the four-day will come out to less than $100.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2018)

it is* three* *full* days .. Thursday is only night previews, not a whole day and it pretty much gets attached to the first Friday

you are trying to wiggle out  _noone_ separates "with Thursday" or "without Thursday", thats just stupid




ATastyMuffin said:


> the four-day will come out to less than $100


if it does then I was wrong

but I am rarely wrong


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it is* three* *full* days .. Thursday is only night previews, not a whole day and it pretty much gets attached to the first Friday
> 
> you are trying to wiggle out  _noone_ separates "with Thursday" or "without Thursday", thats just stupid



*No one* refers to it like that, lol. Case in point:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2018)

most of the time ppl just say "weekend", without any number

and that means everything included


but I suppose you did specify 3-day, since you couldnt phrase it that the _whole_ weekend would be less than 100M


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> most of the time ppl just say "weekend", without any number
> 
> and that means everything included
> 
> ...



I mean.

It might still be. 

Shit, I'm willing to revise the bet to the whole weekend under $100m if you actually put up something for it, like control over avatar for a month or something, haha.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2018)

my fabulous doge avatar is more important than a SW spin-off


sorry, Mouse 


it will still be 100+


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

This is really bad for Disney. Established production budget for TFA was $220 million. For Rogue One, it was $260 million. For TLJ, it was over $250 million. Due to the reshoots, and massive changes in script, its currently estimated that Solo's production budget is just shy of $400 million and that's not factoring in its marketing budget.

Unprecedented level of failure here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aeternus (May 27, 2018)

So I take it that it hasn't been doing that well, huh?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> This is really bad for Disney. Established production budget for TFA was $220 million. For Rogue One, it was $260 million. For TLJ, it was over $250 million. Due to the reshoots, and massive changes in script, its currently estimated that Solo's production budget is just shy of $400 million and that's not factoring in its marketing budget.
> 
> Unprecedented level of failure here.



 Nah, its production budget is $300m, not $400.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 27, 2018)

So basically this movie is struggling just like Pacific Rim did back in 2013 with the box office in order to get a sequel. Those were the days.

More time to marketing I think would have done the movie more favours.

It is just the first week, so let’s see how it does until say, Fallen Kingdom comes through. But boy I wished that I could make $84 million debut like this does.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So basically this movie is struggling just like Pacific Rim did back in 2013 with the box office in order to get a sequel. Those were the days.
> 
> More time to marketing I think would have done the movie more favours.
> 
> It is just the first week, so let’s see how it does until say, Fallen Kingdom comes through. But boy I wished that I could make $84 million debut like this does.



Nah, Solo would be lucky to sniff the break-even point like Pacific Rim.

Solo is an outright bomb.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> This is really bad for Disney. Established production budget for TFA was $220 million. For Rogue One, it was $260 million. For TLJ, it was over $250 million. Due to the reshoots, and massive changes in script, its currently estimated that Solo's production budget is just shy of $400 million and that's not factoring in its marketing budget.
> 
> Unprecedented level of failure here.



It has to make $500 million to break even.

$83 mil weekend is definitely a failure for a Star Wars film. That's nearly half of Rogue Ones opening weekend!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Yes, Star Wars has the largest fanbase in film. But it also correspondingly has the highest appeal to general audiences


I mean..Yeah I guess..besides Marvel and Star Wars..What else is left? I think the margin between them is huge though.


ATastyMuffin said:


> The 'past lore' people need to get The Force Awakens and The Last Jedi is *incredibly* minimal.


I disagree with this. Both movies has a lot of callbacks and Easter eggs (which is why audiences break out in applause every couple of minutes)

Do you have to watch the previous films for these movies? No. But it would significantly help the experience. You'd have even less of a reason to watch "Solo" if this is your introduction to him.



ATastyMuffin said:


> Nah. I'd guess about 1/10 people who've seen The Last Jedi would know who Jar Jar Binks is. Forget animated shit. 'Darth Maul is still alive?' would be a recurring sentiment amongst general audiences once they've seen Solo, assuming they even know _who_ Darth Maul is.


Eh ok. Can't say for sure until we get actual numbers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 27, 2018)

Slow-Go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Glued (May 27, 2018)

Star Wars has become like death and taxes.

Another dreary part of life that you deal with.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It has to make $500 million to break even.
> 
> $83 mil weekend is definitely a failure for a Star Wars film. That's nearly half of Rogue Ones opening weekend!



It needs considerably more than that. Justice League had a similar budget to Solo on account of direct reshuffling and reshoots and was estimated by the trades to have a $650-700 million break-even point, which takes into account ancillary revenues as well.

Not only is Solo going to gross $250+m less than Justice League, it also can't rely on merchandising to save it in a time where the franchise is underperforming in that industry. So Disney is going to have to eat a big fat L on this. Funny, it would have cost Disney _less_ if they'd just cancelled the film altogether once Lord and Miller were fired.

It's really hard to say how much of an impact The Last Jedi had on this, but anecdotally I've never seen someone comment that they're going to skip Solo because they didn't like the former. We'd have to wait for opening weekend numbers for IX if it'd damaged the brand. But that's 18 months away.

I'm gonna get roasted for this, but I really don't think it's out there to suggest Captain Marvel could outdo Episode IX in the box office, taking into account Black Panther and Wonder Woman's overperformances and the diminishing returns of Star Wars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

Wonder if they're going to go through with franchising this into a trilogy .


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wonder if they're going to go through with franchising this into a trilogy .



I think they're going to cancel Boba Fett too.

Rian's trilogy, they're either going with or delaying to see how IX does.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 27, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> It needs considerably more than that. Justice League had a similar budget to Solo on account of direct reshuffling and reshoots and was estimated by the trades to have a $650-700 million break-even point, which takes into account ancillary revenues as well.
> 
> Not only is Solo going to gross $250+m less than Justice League, it also can't rely on merchandising to save it in a time where the franchise is underperforming in that industry. So Disney is going to have to eat a big fat L on this. Funny, it would have cost Disney _less_ if they'd just cancelled the film altogether once Lord and Miller were fired.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was just estimating $500 million to be the minimum based on the budget and the marketing costs but it's looking to be more based on the current shit I've read. I don't think this film's put a lot of money in the marketing compared to JL who were desperately in need to get people to watch JL after BvS and Suicide Squad mess. JL lost the studio something around $60-100 million. Solo's definitely going to lose money.

They should destroy Boba Fett. Relying on brand names won't work anymore. Plus he's shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

Boba Fett should be delayed . Safer projects need to be released before taking such a risk.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It has to make $500 million to break even.
> 
> $83 mil weekend is definitely a failure for a Star Wars film. That's nearly half of Rogue Ones opening weekend!



It actually has to make like $800 million to potentially $1 billion minimum and that's domestically. Disney is left weaker financially after the TLJ fiasco and the record setting 70% drop as well as the worst multipler for theater attendance in Star Wars history. Add in domestic theater owners get 30-40% after the first four weeks of all ticket sales, and international ones start at 40% from the get-go, plus its actual budget this is pretty bad.

Breaking even is bad for Disney. Not making a profit is even worse.

But even if Solo had less than the standard marketing budget (which it did), its still going to be over $100 million in that plus the roughly $400 million for the budget due to the reshoots. To put it into perspective, TLJ ended with Disney making a net profit of a paltry $200 or so million.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 27, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Boba Fett should be delayed . Safer projects need to be released before taking such a risk.


Wonder if KK gonna try delaying MCU films to put more SW films in to "right the ship" or just blame them and Deadpool for Solo's box office.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> It actually has to make like $800 million to potentially $1 billion minimum and that's domestically.



Solo does not need to make a billion domestically to break even. I'd say Justice League's break-even estimates are perfectly applicable here, so $700-750m worldwide.



> But even if Solo had less than the standard marketing budget (which it did), its still going to be over $100 million in that plus the roughly $400 million for the budget due to the reshoots.



Solo's production budget is $.



> To put it into perspective, TLJ ended with Disney making a net profit of a paltry $200 or so million.



The Last Jedi made Disney over $400 million in net profit, as the fourth most profitable film of the past five years after Jurassic World, Minions, and The Force Awakens.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2018)

Saw it.

It wasn't as horrendous as expected, but I found myself not caring about why any of the action scenes were happening. In Rogue One we knew that the Death Star plans were vital to the events of A New Hope, but here... why should I be invested in the outcome of a train robbery?

You haven't gotten me to like any of the characters enough to care if they succeed or not, nor do their actions seem to have any impact on the wider saga.

But aside from the action scenes not having much plot relevance, they were in themselves well-directed and choreographed I guess. The train robbery will be what we remember this film for.

I think the Rotten Tomatoes score of 70% is pretty accurate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

From the teasers, trailers, and select handful of webms/short clips ripped from the movie I've seen (since I've said many times I will no longer give Disney money for Star Wars movies until KK is removed), Ehrenreich just doesn't do the job of convincing me of the fact he's a younger Han Solo at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

I thought he did a good job. I thought he had the mannerisms down pat.

Does he act like young Han? Well If naive, cocky and optimistic is how you imagine Han to be in his youth..than Yea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

Ehrenreich just doesn't have Ford's swagger or roguishness, he doesn't come off as being a morally complex character who sits more in the grey than the white. I just don't see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm gonna get roasted for this, but I really don't think it's out there to suggest Captain Marvel could outdo Episode IX in the box office, taking into account Black Panther and Wonder Woman's overperformances and the diminishing returns of Star Wars.



It comes down to hype and momentum. "TLJ" was already getting some flak because people were finding the trailers to be underwhelming, so it almost seemed like people were already sharpening their claws. Granted, Episode 9 is going to have an uphill battle for that alone. "Black Panther" and "Wonder Woman" just seemed to come out at the right time and became more than just movies. They became movements. Would "Captain Marvel" have that same drive when "Wonder Woman" technically already beat them to the feminist punch?

But it's certainly possible. "Star Wars" is bleeding profits right now. I'm sure Disney and Lucasfilms are going to have to rethink their business model. I'd be surprised if the Rian Johnson trilogy happened at this point. It's too easy to blame "The Last Jedi" for all of these problems. I still hope it happens just because I think Johnson would benefit from more creative freedom and not be trapped in the confines of someone elses story. 

The spin-offs still could happen, but only if they adopt the X-Men formula. Remember that "Logan" and "Deadpool" experimented, had limited budgets but ended up being hugely successful. Not EVERY Star Wars movie needs to cost $200-400  mil. 



Fang said:


> Ehrenreich just doesn't have Ford's swagger or roguishness, he doesn't come off as being a morally complex character who sits more in the grey than the white. I just don't see it.



lol, the funny thing is that the movie kind of exists to show 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Han shot first. Wonder what George Lucas thought about that.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> But it's certainly possible. "Star Wars" is bleeding profits right now. I'm sure Disney and Lucasfilms are going to have to rethink their business model. I'd be surprised if the Rian Johnson trilogy happened at this point. It's too easy to blame "The Last Jedi" for all of these problems.



Kathleen Kennedy, Rian Johnson, and JJ Abrams all treat core Star Wars fans like shit. The only difference is JJ is subtle about it and of course the backlash of how Rian trashed Luke and the fuck up that was TLJ is going to continue. No one wanted this movie, no one cared about it, and I've pointed on multiple times it was going to be a flop since TLJ came out months ago here personally multitudes of times.

You don't shit on your fans, 90% which are men, tell them they are "toxic" or "afraid of women", then expect them to take the insults and cognitive dissonance Kennedy and Johnson bring and still hope they'll give Disney money. Or say stupid shit like "The Force is female". 

This is like going to your favorite Chinese bistro, ordering your favorite meal. Let's say Mongolian beef. The management and kitchen staff always happy to take cues from you, the customer on how to improve the food, the quality of service, and any issues you have to better enhance your experience for the next time.

Now imagine a year or two later you come back after a hiatus for whatever reason, and its still the same Chinese bistro, but under new owners and new management. And when you order that Mongolian beef, the waiter acidly tells you sure then brings out the food which is some New Age vegan tofu shit. You complain, and both the manager and owner smugly with shit-eating grins tell you that you are in the wrong and an issue. But also hope regardless of this that you come back for the same verbal abuse and horrible customer experience.

This is why these movies are going to keep failing.



> I still hope it happens just because I think Johnson would benefit from more creative freedom and not be trapped in the confines of someone elses story.



Johnson doesn't have the neurons for that. And the movie that made him famous, Looper, was only praised for its technical achievements, not its actual directiing.



> lol, the funny thing is that the movie kind of exists to show
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Why would George think about it when he directed that scene in ANH in the first place?


----------



## Gaiash (May 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> Ehrenreich just doesn't have Ford's swagger or roguishness, he doesn't come off as being a morally complex character who sits more in the grey than the white. I just don't see it.


Because that's not what he's supposed to be. The movie is depicting Han before he becomes these things and at the end there's only really a spark of that side to him. You can be critical of the movie for taking this approach to a young Han Solo but none of that fault should go to Alden Ehrenreich for his performance.



Fang said:


> Kathleen Kennedy, Rian Johnson, and JJ Abrams all treat core Star Wars fans like shit.


No they don't. They're critical of sections of the fanbase but those criticisms are fair.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2018)

BTW Corellia looked way different from what it did in the now-defunct MMO Star Wars Galaxies (2003-2011). 

But guess this could just be a different area of the same *planet. *Like how Shanghai and Rio de Janeiro are not going to look the same even though they're both on Earth.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> They became movements. Would "Captain Marvel" have that same drive when "Wonder Woman" technically already beat them to the feminist punch?



It did yes, but female-led films haven't become anywhere near normalized to dilute the impact of what Captain Marvel's bringing. Then there's the fact that this is the first female-led film in the *MCU*, which for most if not all is the #1 superhero franchise right now.

Forget the stinger at the end of Infinity War, just imagine pitching the film to your friends. A female superhero - and she can _clown Thor and Hulk in a contest of strength_. That is sure to grab eyes, and I have zero doubt Marvel is capitalize on that buzz-inducing premise with a show of insane power in the first teaser.



> But it's certainly possible. "Star Wars" is bleeding profits right now. I'm sure Disney and Lucasfilms are going to have to rethink their business model. I'd be surprised if the Rian Johnson trilogy happened at this point. It's too easy to blame "The Last Jedi" for all of these problems. I still hope it happens just because I think Johnson would benefit from more creative freedom and not be trapped in the confines of someone elses story.



I really hope Johnson's trilogy stays. He's the first to inject a breath of fresh air in this tired franchise for decades.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> Why would George think about it when he directed that scene in ANH in the first place?



Because he changed his mind for the Special Editions and claimed it was always supposed to be like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> It did yes, but female-led films haven't become anywhere near normalized to dilute the impact of what Captain Marvel's bringing. Then there's the fact that this is the first female-led film in the *MCU*, which for most if not all is the #1 superhero franchise right now.
> 
> Forget the stinger at the end of Infinity War, just imagine pitching the film to your friends. A female superhero - and she can _clown Thor and Hulk in a contest of strength_. That is sure to grab eyes, and I have zero doubt Marvel is capitalize on that buzz-inducing premise with a show of insane power in the first teaser.
> 
> ...


You mean inject it with more shit? Clone Wars already gave Star Wars new life.

And Marvel is supposed to be weaker than Thor and Hulk. Nor is she ground breaking as a female lead.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2018)

Gilgamesh said:


> You mean inject it with more shit? Clone Wars already gave Star Wars new life.
> 
> And Marvel is supposed to be weaker than Thor and Hulk. Nor is she ground breaking as a female lead.



I tried watching the Clone Wars and I couldn't get past that animation style. Also, didn't the movie made from that bomb too? 

"gave Star Wars new life" is very relative. Somewhere out there, someone had said the same thing about Phantom Menace.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I tried watching the Clone Wars and I couldn't get past that animation style. Also, didn't the movie made from that bomb too?



The movie was a backdoor pilot, actually. It came out before the actual series.

Unless you're talking about the _other_ animated Clone Wars series, which was made by the Samurai Jack team and has since been declared non-canon.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Because that's not what he's supposed to be. The movie is depicting Han before he becomes these things and at the end there's only really a spark of that side to him. You can be critical of the movie for taking this approach to a young Han Solo but none of that fault should go to Alden Ehrenreich for his performance.
> 
> 
> No they don't. They're critical of sections of the fanbase but those criticisms are fair.



t. Disney Damage Control


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The movie was a backdoor pilot, actually. It came out before the actual series.
> 
> Unless you're talking about the _other_ animated Clone Wars series, which was made by the Samurai Jack team and has since been declared non-canon.



....How many Star Wars shows called the Clone Wars are there?


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> ....How many Star Wars shows called the Clone Wars are there?



Two. 

Star Wars: Clone Wars (2003)
Star Wars: The Clone Wars (2008) [backdoor pilot film]
Star Wars: The Clone Wars (2008) [series]

The latter is in the same continuity as Star Wars: Rebels (2014), which is supposed to be canon. Whereas the former was de-canonized along with the Expanded Universe.

I can recommend giving the former a watch. The episodes were only like 10 minutes a piece, so they were later re-cut (opening and closing credits removed) into a continuous movie that you can find on YouTube.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Two.
> 
> Star Wars: Clone Wars (2003)
> Star Wars: The Clone Wars (2008) [backdoor pilot film]
> ...



TCW micro-series is non-canon in Lucas Star Wars anyways. That issue was resolved back in 2008 when Chee straight up told Star Wars fan that the micro-series conflicted with too many novels and comics.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 28, 2018)

Gilgamesh said:


> You mean inject it with more shit? Clone Wars already gave Star Wars new life.



Meh, The Last Jedi is the first time I've been impressed by a bold new direction the franchise has undertaken that works for the most part. Clone Wars was great Season 2 onwards, but it just didn't give me the same feeling.



> And Marvel is supposed to be weaker than Thor and Hulk. Nor is she ground breaking as a female lead.



Who cares how strong she's _supposed _to be? Leave that obsession over irrelevant minutiae to the basement dwellers. This is a different universe.

Captain Marvel isn't groundbreaking as a female lead, but when it comes to the MCU? Hoo boy, I think you underestimate how much talk this'll get. It's releasing on International Women's Day as well, perfect timing.

It's going to do gangbusters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2018)

MCU is a money making machine and Captain Marvel will do great,  especially on the heels of IW


Probably not 1B great tho


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> MCU is a money making machine and Captain Marvel will do great,  especially on the heels of IW
> 
> 
> Probably not 1B great tho



I think it'll easily outgross than any of the 2017 MCU movies.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2018)

The general public was as indifferent to this movie as the rest of us, which reflects on the box office

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Solo had a disappointing weekend apparently.  And I think the Last Jedi deserves a lot of the blame.  A lot of people are mad.  A lot of people hated that movie.

You can’t put out another movie a few months later without any kind of backlash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

I’m hoping for an 80% drop next week and the cancellation of Boba Fett.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m hoping for an 80% drop next week and the cancellation of Boba Fett.


While I doubt that the drop is going to be that big, I am pretty sure that it will indeed affect future spin-offs. While we might not see any cancellations, it is possible we might not get new ones. Which I wouldn't mind really.


Rukia said:


> Solo had a disappointing weekend apparently.  And I think the Last Jedi deserves a lot of the blame.  A lot of people are mad.  A lot of people hated that movie.
> 
> You can’t put out another movie a few months later without any kind of backlash.


Honestly, I don't think Last Jedi is to blame really. At least not mostly anyway. Critics (for some reason I can't understand) loved it, the audience seemed to like it as well (based on what I saw in the theatre I went to) and it did rather well commercially. Sure there were people who didn't like it but they weren't really that many. I attribute it mostly to the lack of interest for this movie (most people I have seen, refer to this movie as the "SW movie no one asked for), it being not so good and of course SW oversaturation.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Gaiash (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Solo had a disappointing weekend apparently.  And I think the Last Jedi deserves a lot of the blame.  A lot of people are mad.  A lot of people hated that movie.
> 
> You can’t put out another movie a few months later without any kind of backlash.


Not really. I know a few people who really liked The Last Jedi who aren't interested in Solo. The truth is not that many people are interested enough in a Han Solo origin story to see it in the cinema when it comes out. Plus it's not like there are major spoilers they'd need to worry about like with the main movies. The only real spoiler is the Darth Maul makes a cameo but I imagine people who are fine waiting to see it aren't going to be that fussed about that, especially if they already knew he was alive at that point because of The Clone Wars and Rebels.

Not to mention a lot of people can't afford to go to the cinema that often. The last three films all came out in December and were the main film to watch at that time so it was an easy choice. Solo came out while Infinity War and Deadpool 2 are still showing.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Solo had a disappointing weekend apparently.  And I think the Last Jedi deserves a lot of the blame.  A lot of people are mad.  A lot of people hated that movie.
> 
> You can’t put out another movie a few months later without any kind of backlash.



TLJ had a big influence on this but the fact is most people didn't give two shits about Solo and a literal who playing Ford's character as a younger version and the next to no marketing.

Also:

>$14 million on Thursday night preview
>$36 million on Friday total (which includes Thursday preview)
>Less than $145 million total from Thursday night to Sunday
>Under a 2.8 multiplier which is underperforming compared X-Men Apocalypse and Men in Black 3

Literally this is the worst case scenario for Kathleen Kennedy and Ron Howard come to life.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2018)

Lmao though at "relative success of TLJ". Disney made at best $260 million there. But otherwise spiel of the article is right, Solo is a disaster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

"So low" is how you refer to this movie's box office.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2018)

@ATastyMuffin *103*M


----------



## Pocalypse (May 28, 2018)

the memes are unreal lads

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Skaddix (May 28, 2018)

This wasn't a movie...it was a greatest hits check list.

How did Han get his last name?
How did Han meet Chewie?
How did Han get his Blaster?
How did Han meet Lando?
What is the Kessel Run?
How did Han win the Falcon from Lando?

At least it limped past 80 mil for three days and 100 for 4 days. 3 million made the difference in both categories.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 28, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> This wasn't a movie...it was a greatest hits check list.
> 
> How did Han get his last name?
> How did Han meet Chewie?
> ...



What were you expecting _from a prequel?  _The Prequel Trilogy can be defined the same way: a checklist of things to explain how things got to be the way they were in the Original Trilogy, and the cause of those things. Lucas even extended to things that people wouldn't have asked questions about:

Who made C-3PO? (Anakin) 
Who owned 3PO and R2-D2 before Senator Organa? (Anakin, Padme, the Lars family)
Where did Boba Fett come from? (cloned from a Prequel Trilogy character
How are people able to use the Force? (MIDICHLORIAAAAAANS!! )

On top of the checklist of things Lucas needed to explain from the Original:

Why did Anakin fall to the Dark Side?
How was Anakin so powerful in the Force?
How did Palpatine rise to power to become Emperor?  
What happened to the Jedi Order that led to its destruction?
What was the Clone Wars, and what was the conflict about?
How did Obi-Wan first meet Anakin?
Who was Bail Organa?
What were the beginnings of the Rebellion? (cut from "Rvenge of the Sith")
Who was the mother of Luke and Leia?

He was even going to include an origin story for Han in "Revenge of the Sith", but that plan never left the cutting room floor. 

Point of the matter is this: any prequel written for a long established original story, especially if the prequel was not part of the original planning, is going to feel like a "greatest hits check list". Lucas deliberately set up the Prequels to be like that the instant he gave Empire Strikes back the title "Episode V".


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2018)

>"They made their money back"

Lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> MCU is a money making machine and Captain Marvel will do great,  especially on the heels of IW
> 
> 
> Probably not 1B great tho


With no competition, it will do good numbers.


----------



## Skaddix (May 28, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> What were you expecting _from a prequel?  _The Prequel Trilogy can be defined the same way: a checklist of things to explain how things got to be the way they were in the Original Trilogy, and the cause of those things. Lucas even extended to things that people wouldn't have asked questions about:
> 
> Who made C-3PO? (Anakin)
> Who owned 3PO and R2-D2 before Senator Organa? (Anakin, Padme, the Lars family)
> ...



That work better if you ever caught me saying the PT was any good.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2018)

Prequels are unironically better than Sequels schlock though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 28, 2018)

Fang said:


> >"They made their money back"
> 
> Lmao.



1.8 billions in loss 

Whats Cathys mental gymnastics defending that gonna be


----------



## dr_shadow (May 28, 2018)

I feel like Emilia Clarke only ever has one facial expression: 

But I'm not sure if that's her character smiling at what's going on in the scene, or her out-of-character lolling at how ridiculous everything around her is. It's like she's saying "aaaw, that's adorable" at this nerd space movie she's found herself in.


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> 1.8 billions in loss
> 
> Whats Cathys mental gymnastics defending that gonna be



They're like $8 billion down the toilet low end at this point. 



mr_shadow said:


> I feel like Emilia Clarke only ever has one facial expression:
> 
> But I'm not sure if that's her character smiling at what's going on in the scene, or her out-of-character lolling at how ridiculous everything around her is. It's like she's saying "aaaw, that's adorable" at this nerd space movie she's found herself in.



That is pretty much Emily Clarke's acting in a nutshell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gaiash (May 28, 2018)

The greatest hits thing is to be expected, the amusing thing is how everything notable about Han's past happened in the span of a few days.


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2018)

Fang said:


> TLJ had a big influence on this but the fact is most people didn't give two shits about Solo and a literal who playing Ford's character as a younger version and the next to no marketing.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Ron Howard has a cemented legacy, one movie isn't going to tarnish that. He'll be fine.


----------



## Atlas (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Catalyst75 (May 29, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> 1.8 billions in loss
> 
> Whats Cathys mental gymnastics defending that gonna be



You mean aside from calling him an idiot that is once again making hasty and short-sighted presumptions when things are still ongoing?  

Even taking into account you prematurely including _Solo _in only its first week, that "1.8 billion in loss" means _they're making money back off of the franchise _after the initial purchase, even with production values and merchandising costs include.  Which means they will make their money back in the future, and have a multiple future films planned that will make that so.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2018)

pretty sure I read before that with everything accounted, Disney made back their SW purchase money from TFA alone or from TFA + R1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2018)

Another potential reason why the movie is losing money/ a reason they might use as a scapegoat is that it opened in the Summer. The previous new wave of Star Wars flicks came out in December and were usually the dominant release of that season, whereas this Summer was already crowded with major blockbusters.

Makes me wonder why they released it in May in the first place. Did Disney seriously want to go to Box office war with its other properties (since they technically own "Deadpool 2" now and of course "Avengers")?


----------



## dr_shadow (May 29, 2018)

It's true. Let's look at the release months of the highest-grossing films of all time:

1. Avatar - December
2. Titanic - December
3. Star Wars: The Force Awakens - December
4. Avengers: Infinity War - May
5. Jurassic World - June

6. The Avengers - May
7. Furious 7 - April
8. Avengers: Age of Ultron - May
9. Black Panther - February
10. Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows 2 - July

Clearly December is the way to go.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> It's true. Let's look at the release months of the highest-grossing films of all time:
> 
> 1. Avatar - December
> 2. Titanic - December
> ...



lol, I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, as the top 3 are December releases, but the rest are Summer releases. But either way, the December release has benefited Star Wars in the past. I don't know why it was changed to be released in the shadow of the Avengers.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ron Howard has a cemented legacy, one movie isn't going to tarnish that. He'll be fine.



Howard's legacy when it comes to action movies is not good actually.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2018)

Also would add that Catalyst generally has no idea what the fuck  he's talking about given the 6% tax on what any production company and film studio gets on the remaining profit after theater owners and international distributors take their cut, addition of the fact that Disney had over 100% of the production budget and marketing budget, the lack of toy sales since 2016 and so on. Ignorance at its finest.

>total net profit for TFA was maybe $650 million
>total net profit for R1 was around $400 million
>total net profit for TLJ was $270 million
>Solo will be a gross loss

Disney spent roughly $6 billion on the purchase of Lucas Arts, and another $2-3 billion giving George Lucas the second largest controlling shareholding of the company's stocks after the Jobs family for an outsider. The debacle with Battlefront 2 EA and the loot boxes and the complete lack of toy sales that have been underperforming for the last 3 years as well as problems with companies like Target and Walmart really says it at all.

Is Disney going out of business? No. That won't happen any time soon. But is Disney bleeding money with Star Wars due to TLJ and Solo? Definitely.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2018)

Ron Howard's legacy will be fine. As Fang said, his action movies haven't been so good, but's not like Ron Howard has ever really tried to present himself as an action director. It probably does suck to be involved with the first Star Wars flop, but most people seem to be blaming Kennedy more than Howard and I would like to think it's not entirely for sexist reasons. Howard was brought on board to salvage the production and he technically did do that. It was going to be costly regardless of who was hired to direct after the first duo of directions were fired and it wasn't like Howard was involved with developing Kasdan's script.  

We're all taking the Variety article for granted when we refer to the reasons why Lord and Miller (am I getting their names right?) were canned, or how the actors needed acting coaches. But that same article said that Howard took control over the situation, was professional and finished a movie that was already kind of f@cked. I think after the original directors were fired, the goal was simply to get the project finished on time and Howard delivered...and should probably be commended for that. 

Now with that said, Howard does seem to be going through a slump. "In the Heart of the Sea" was boring. "Inferno" sucked. "The Dilemma" has to be one of the worst movies of the decade. The fact that "Solo" has been his best non-documentary in awhile is kind of depressing.


----------



## Roman (May 29, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It probably does suck to be involved with the first Star Wars flop, but most people seem to be blaming Kennedy more than Howard and I would like to think it's not entirely for sexist reasons.



Sad thing is they will interpret any legitimate criticism as sexist drivel aimed at her and the rest of the people who worked on the movie. That's how they've been dealing with criticism for all the post-prequel movies after all.


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2018)

Roman said:


> Sad thing is they will interpret any legitimate criticism as sexist drivel aimed at her and the rest of the people who worked on the movie. That's how they've been dealing with criticism for all the post-prequel movies after all.



Its like the Man of Steel situation.

When the trailer came out me and my buds were discussing if the movie was good how people would praise Christopher Nolan if it were bad how people would blame Zack Snyder. No matter what, Snyder wasn't going to get anything positive.

I know lots of people bash on Snyder, but the man made Guardians of Gahool, which was genuinely a good film.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its like the Man of Steel situation.
> 
> When the trailer came out me and my buds were discussing if the movie was good how people would praise Christopher Nolan if it were bad how people would blame Zack Snyder. No matter what, Snyder wasn't going to get anything positive.
> 
> I know lots of people bash on Snyder, but the man made Guardians of Gahool, which was genuinely a good film.



Or like any time the Wachowski's produce something. If it's not considered very good, like "Ninja Assassin", the director gets the blame. But if it is very good, like "V for Vendetta", the Wachowski's somehow get the credit...and yet both movies share the same director...


----------



## JFF (May 29, 2018)

For Solo; I think it was an average movie (at best). Yet, normaly Star Wars is or rather was always a success. The issue here is not Ron Howard. He did nothing really wrong.

You have to consider, Star Wars was even more popular then Marvel. Look at TFA .. not even Infinity War can reach it (and that is frankly a great movie from my fan view). This is now reversed.

The issue is TLJ -- for me it killed the Francaise (storywise) and the movie legacy. Everbody who watched TLJ will be considering watching a "Disney Wars" Movie again. And that is what you see here. Its nothing special any more. If you ask the fans .. they will all say the same.

You can only hope Abrams can fix it by doing some "magic" ... but hell ... he needs alot of it.


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2018)

>first flop for Star Wars

But TLJ exists.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 29, 2018)

Fang said:


> >first flop for Star Wars
> 
> But TLJ exists.





Also seen a article with some analysts giving their input

They are very skeptical to the movie making more than 400 mill global

The Mouse gotta take a few hundred mills of L then


----------



## Karma (May 29, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Look at TFA .. not even Infinity War can reach it (and that is frankly a great movie from my fan view).


Give it another week or 2

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Look at TFA .. not even Infinity War can reach it


it will


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> Look at TFA .. not even Infinity War can reach it


A stupid statement, it's currently only $150 million away.  And has already passed TFA's international gross.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 30, 2018)

Roman said:


> Sad thing is they will interpret any legitimate criticism as sexist drivel aimed at her and the rest of the people who worked on the movie. That's how they've been dealing with criticism for all the post-prequel movies after all.



Criticism for Kennedy is fine, especially when it comes to Solo. Anger for TLJ is understandable.

But when people start firing off "she was never good at her job and Feige's better" takes, I look at her decorated history as a producer and think, damn this vitriol is coming from somewhere else. And I have to give her praise for giving Star Wars its first female/minority leads. Although that streak of white male directors could definitely use some new blood.

And no, The Last Jedi was not a 'flop'. Let's nip that thinking in the bud before it spreads. It underperformed but $400m in net profit means it was highly successful. Just not as much as it could have been.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 30, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Criticism for Kennedy is fine, especially when it comes to Solo. Anger for TLJ is understandable.
> 
> But when people start firing off "she was never good at her job and Feige's better" takes, I look at her decorated history as a producer and think, damn this vitriol is coming from somewhere else. And I have to give her praise for giving Star Wars its first female/minority leads. Although that streak of white male directors could definitely use some new blood.
> 
> And no, The Last Jedi was not a 'flop'. Let's nip that thinking in the bud before it spreads. It underperformed but $400m in net profit means it was highly successful. Just not as much as it could have been.


It's goinna great when POC filmmakers can be hated on. 

It's managing a universe. Not standard producing that defined most of Hollywood history.


----------



## Djomla (May 30, 2018)

Mbxx said:


> For Solo; I think it was an average movie (at best). Yet, normaly Star Wars is or rather was always a success. The issue here is not Ron Howard. He did nothing really wrong.
> 
> You have to consider, Star Wars was even more popular then Marvel. Look at TFA .. not even Infinity War can reach it (and that is frankly a great movie from my fan view). This is now reversed.
> 
> ...



TFA was that popular because it was the first SW released in years plus it continued the original saga which people love. TLJ showed how much people really cared about new saga.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> And I have to give her praise for giving Star Wars its first female/minority leads.



Too bad Finn has been reduced from potential jedi/love interest to embarassing comic relief now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

I think what Feige did with MCU (created a _16-17B_ juggernaut out of *B*-listers, while being denied X-men, SM, F4), is more impressive than KK ever did

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

>Iron-Man
>Captain America
>Black Panther
>Hulk
>Thor

"B-Listers"

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Pocalypse (May 30, 2018)

KK has more history with individual films and trilogies but when it comes to running a massive franchise successfully, Feige is leaps and bounds above KK with Star Wars. Feige is literally a Marvel nerd since he was young, he knows all the characters and storylines like the back of his hand so he's passionate and takes pride in what he does which naturally gives him a far better vision for the Marvel franchise than KK does. Feige is also better at characterization and building momentum in his films to lead into bigger events.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

> >Iron-Man
> >Captain America
> >Black Panther
> >Hulk
> >Thor


yeah, to the mainstream audience _most_ of them were, pre-MCU .. comic book nerds =/= mainstream

either way whatever letter you pin to them, their popularity and recognition was shitty compared to X-men and SM


you ok, Fang ?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah, to the mainstream audience _most_ of them were, pre-MCU .. comic book nerds =/= mainstream
> 
> either way whatever letter you pin to them, their popularity and recognition was shitty compared to X-men and SM
> 
> ...



Its hilarious how you have no idea what you are talking about.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> Its hilarious how you have no idea what you are talking about.


kay

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

if Feige had X-men, SM and F4 from the very start - IW would have beaten Avatar

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> kay



No argument? Neat. Would like to know how that delusion of yours seems to think IM, the Avengers, Thor, Cap, and the Hulk are B-Listers when they've been part of American pop culture for over a half century in the mainstream well before the MCU was a thing in 2008. Much less the fact IM, Hulk, and the Avengers have had tons of animated shows since the 80s and 90s. Or the metric fuck ton of video games for that matter.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

yeah shitty lower budget shows

from the cartoons casuals remember pretty much just the X-men TAS (and _maybe_ some Evolution) and the SM shows


Hulk was probably above the rest of them, but still not on the level of X-men and Spidey


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

movies also speak for themselves 

pre-MCU X-men had a famous trilogy, SM had a famous(er) trilogy


Hulk had (movie-wise) ... the 2003 Hulk movie

Cap had this


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yeah shitty lower budget shows



Irrelevant. We are talking about how well known they are and those cartoons are famous.



> from the cartoons casuals remember pretty much just the X-men TAS (and _maybe_ some Evolution) and the SM shows



>more than a half a dozen Spider-Man shows
>three or four Avengers ones
>at least two Hulk ones
>bunch of animated movies before MCU existed since the early 2000s
>IM shows up the ass
>Marvel vs Capcom games for over a decade

You aren't trying dude.



> Hulk was probably above the rest of them, but still not on the level of X-men and Spidey



Wrong though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

right tho


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

Yeah wrong though.  Someone has to be legitimately mentally handicapped to think Iron-Man or Cap as B-Listers in Marvel or unknown in American mainstream.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2018)

B is just a letter , label it how you want, facts remain





Fang said:


> unknown


noone said that tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

The fact is you are making shit up though.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 30, 2018)

@ATastyMuffin It seems that the identity of artifacts inside Dryden Vos' collection, particularly the obsidian stone being related to Exar Kun, has prompted people to start speculating that David Benioff and W.B. Weiss' Star Wars films are going to be based in the Old Republic era.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> >Iron-Man
> >Captain America
> >Black Panther
> >Hulk
> ...



Those were all B-list characters in comparison to The X-Men or Spiderman before they were in any movies. Well, maybe not Cap or Hulk, but the others were definitely not as popular. Hell, Black Panther was practically C-list.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Those were all B-list characters in comparison to The X-Men or Spiderman before they were in any movies. Well, maybe not Cap or Hulk, but the others were definitely not as popular. Hell, Black Panther was practically C-list.



They aren't. BP probably but certainly not Cap, Iron-Man, any of the core Avengers like Thor, or Black Widow and Nick Fury. We have had decades of cartoons and video games of them being cemented in our pop culture. This is frankly lubricious to suggest they are below or less well known then the fucking X-Men. Even before the fucking MCU existed, the most popular Marvel apparel, toys, and clothing featured said characters all over them at Target, Walmart, Sears, and so on.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 30, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

lol, I don't really know what qualifies as an A or B-list comic book hero. If Iron Man and Captain America were 'B' list, then I assume it's because Superman and Batman were A-listers? 

I'm not a comic book reader, but I knew of Iron Man, Captain America, Spider-Man and Hulk before the MCU, but I didn't know about the Guardians of the Galaxy, Ant Man, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Captain Marvel and those who haven't had their own movies yet. I knew of Thor, but not as a comic book hero. In fact, I thought Thor being a super hero was stupid at the time. So even if Iron Man and Captain America are considered 'B-listers', then that's still famous enough to draw a crowd.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 31, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> It's goinna great when POC filmmakers can be hated on.



Er, what? What are you insinuating by this?

That POC directors _don't _get criticism? Ava Duvernay just had A Wrinkle In Time critically eviscerated.



> It's managing a universe. Not standard producing that defined most of Hollywood history.



You realize that you can do both, right? It's not one or the other and injecting diversity in an industry is an admirable goal. Kathleen's done a great job at it aside from the directors.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, I don't really know what qualifies as an A or B-list comic book hero. If Iron Man and Captain America were 'B' list, then I assume it's because Superman and Batman were A-listers?
> 
> I'm not a comic book reader, but I knew of Iron Man, Captain America, Spider-Man and Hulk before the MCU, but I didn't know about the Guardians of the Galaxy, Ant Man, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Captain Marvel and those who haven't had their own movies yet. I knew of Thor, but not as a comic book hero. In fact, I thought Thor being a super hero was stupid at the time. So even if Iron Man and Captain America are considered 'B-listers', then that's still famous enough to draw a crowd.



Yeah, this A-list B-list stuff is all relative. There isn't a definable number of cartoon, games or media a character can appear in from such-and-such decade before he/she becomes 'A-list'. Some characters are decidedly far above others in cultural awareness and iconicity.

A-list: Superman, Batman, Spider-Man, Hulk, Wolverine
B-list: Flash, Wonder Woman, Cap, Iron Man, Green Lantern, Aquaman, Cyborg
C-list: Black Panther, Doctor Strange
D-list: Guardians of the Galaxy

Note this is pre-MCU.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 31, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Er, what? What are you insinuating by this?
> 
> That POC directors _don't _get criticism? Ava Duvernay just had A Wrinkle In Time critically eviscerated.
> 
> ...


I never said they don't get criticized. I mean tto say these movies stink and you will feel bad about POC's doing it unless there is new management.

It's 2018. So Kathleen K. only messed up the most importanrt of her job besides the terrible PR?


----------



## Glued (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I don't really know what qualifies as an A or B-list comic book hero. If Iron Man and Captain America were 'B' list, then I assume it's because Superman and Batman were A-listers?
> 
> I'm not a comic book reader, but I knew of Iron Man, Captain America, Spider-Man and Hulk before the MCU, but I didn't know about the Guardians of the Galaxy, Ant Man, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Captain Marvel and those who haven't had their own movies yet. I knew of Thor, but not as a comic book hero. In fact, I thought Thor being a super hero was stupid at the time. So even if Iron Man and Captain America are considered 'B-listers', then that's still famous enough to draw a crowd.



The reason Hulk is considered A-list, was because he was because of the Hulk live action tv series starring Bill Bixby and Lou Ferrignou. X-men were a hit as a Saturday Morning cartoon during the 90s. Bill Bixby turned Hulk into a pop culture icon.

Marvel has done a great job taking lesser known characters such as Guardians of the Galaxy, Black Panther and Doctor Strange and turning them into major hits.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Fang (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I don't really know what qualifies as an A or B-list comic book hero. If Iron Man and Captain America were 'B' list, then I assume it's because Superman and Batman were A-listers?
> 
> I'm not a comic book reader, but I knew of Iron Man, Captain America, Spider-Man and Hulk before the MCU, but I didn't know about the Guardians of the Galaxy, Ant Man, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Captain Marvel and those who haven't had their own movies yet. I knew of Thor, but not as a comic book hero. In fact, I thought Thor being a super hero was stupid at the time. So even if Iron Man and Captain America are considered 'B-listers', then that's still famous enough to draw a crowd.



The context was about Marvel, and the only one if you want to argue who is comparable to Superman or Batman in the mainstream is Spider-Man then EVERYONE else is a B-Lister in Marvel; Fantastic Four, the X-Men, Cap, Iron-Man, Hulk, etc...Either way, if your argument is about movies or TV shows, then the Hulk has had his famous live action one which is pretty relevant pop culture wise, Iron-Man has had tons of cartoon shows dedicated to him, as well as the Fantastic Four.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2018)

Projected 66% drop this weekend.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Projected 66% drop this weekend.





Yep.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

Yikes...this movie wasn't great but it doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 2, 2018)

Fang said:


> Yep.



I looked at the opening weekend-gross Globaly 

Movie's gonna struggle to reach 600 mill WW


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 2, 2018)

Not surprised, considering its first weekend gross.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2018)

When you repeatedly have the President of Lucas Arts and her boy-toy tell white people and white men to go fuck themselves, its probably going to hurt that box office revenue a little bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 2, 2018)

Fang said:


> When you repeatedly have the President of Lucas Arts and her boy-toy tell white people and white men to go fuck themselves, its probably going to hurt that box office revenue a little bit.


No they didn't. But the people who they were talking about seem to think when people are critical of them they're critical of white people/men in general.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2018)

Kathleen put the nail in the coffin pretty quickly. Star Wars is now a b grade franchise. Well done Disney.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> No they didn't. But the people who they were talking about seem to think when people are critical of them they're critical of white people/men in general.



Wrong though.

Just look at Chuck Wendig's twitter lashing out at people for Solo flopping currently or KK's past interview with the New York Times.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Kathleen put the nail in the coffin pretty quickly. Star Wars is now a b grade franchise. Well done Disney.



I'll reserve judgement until Episode IX, but yeah, after the sequel trilogy is done I'm probably dropping this franchise for at least 10 years.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 3, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Kathleen put the nail in the coffin pretty quickly. Star Wars is now a b grade franchise. Well done Disney.



IX will confirm this or save the series.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 3, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> IX will confirm this or save the series.


I think it will be better than episode 8 but it will probably gross as much as it or somewhat lower.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> IX will confirm this or save the series.





Eternal Dreamer said:


> I think it will be better than episode 8 but it will probably gross as much as it or somewhat lower.



If current trends are any indication, it'll do less than TLJ by a significant margin.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> If current trends are any indication, it'll do less than TLJ by a significant margin.


I don't know. It is final movie of the sequel trilogy after all. Sure, I don't expect it to be TFA successful but grossing a lot less than TLJ seems wouldn't make that much sense imo.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> I don't know. It is final movie of the sequel trilogy after all. Sure, I don't expect it to be TFA successful but grossing a lot less than TLJ seems wouldn't make that much sense imo.


Depends on PR. If they are insisting on deconstructing Star Wars again...


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 3, 2018)

Pretty sure they are going to play it safer this time.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Pretty sure they are going to play it safer this time.


No trust on my part unless they change the leadership.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> I don't know. It is final movie of the sequel trilogy after all. Sure, I don't expect it to be TFA successful but grossing a lot less than TLJ seems wouldn't make that much sense imo.



They probably will but the damage is already done. TLJ poisoned the mind's of most people of what they realized how Lucas Arts and Marvel are now doing with Star Wars, among both casuals and hardcore fans alike. Solo paid the price for this, and there's no telling how far this could extend to with future films. The reaction certainly is NOT due to Star Wars fatigue, merely fatigue for bullshit and shitty movies.

I have strong doubts it'll break a billion total, much less come close to that number domestically.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> They probably will but the damage is already done. TLJ poisoned the mind's of most people of what they realized how Lucas Arts and Marvel are now doing with Star Wars, among both casuals and hardcore fans alike. Solo paid the price for this, and there's no telling how far this could extend to with future films. The reaction certainly is NOT due to Star Wars fatigue, merely fatigue for bullshit and shitty movies.
> 
> I have strong doubts it'll break a billion total, much less come close to that number domestically.


Ehh, I think it will reach a billion for sure. Maybe not so easy as its predecessors but it will. Solo was the victim of several circumstances really. Among others, it was a movie no one asked for and unlike other franchises like the MCU for example, it wasn't needed to watch to make sense of what is happening there. Honestly, those are the two main reasons I still haven't watched it. I believe there is some SW fatigue going on but it is not something a good movie couldn't overcome.
A small break for a few years could really help the franchise. Along with some good ideas and directors of course.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2018)

SW9 will make at least 800 mil. It would be truly telling if It doesn't reach a billion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Ehh, I think it will reach a billion for sure. Maybe not so easy as its predecessors but it will. Solo was the victim of several circumstances really. Among others, it was a movie no one asked for and unlike other franchises like the MCU for example, it wasn't needed to watch to make sense of what is happening there. Honestly, those are the two main reasons I still haven't watched it. I believe there is some SW fatigue going on but it is not something a good movie couldn't overcome.
> A small break for a few years could really help the franchise. Along with some good ideas and directors of course.



The other problem is that unlike under Lucas, Disney's Star Wars films are massively bloated when it comes to production budget and marketing budget with the blitzing of advertising and marketing angles across all media platforms. Average PT film was around 100-150 million, the production budget of all the Disney movies have been in excess of 200+ million alone. They have to constantly break a billion USD just to get their money back.

I really don't think it has anything to do with fatigue of the franchise. This isn't a case with the Fast & Furious franchise, Marvel films, X-Men movies and its spin-offs, James Bond franchise, and so on. So we can rule out that generally speaking. Yes no one wanted or cared about Solo but I doubt Episode IX won't be affected by the controversy and negative reception of Episode VIII and Solo.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> The other problem is that unlike under Lucas, Disney's Star Wars films are massively bloated when it comes to production budget and marketing budget with the blitzing of advertising and marketing angles across all media platforms. Average PT film was around 100-150 million, the production budget of all the Disney movies have been in excess of 200+ million alone. They have to constantly break a billion USD just to get their money back.
> 
> I really don't think it has anything to do with fatigue of the franchise. This isn't a case with the Fast & Furious franchise, Marvel films, X-Men movies and its spin-offs, James Bond franchise, and so on. So we can rule out that generally speaking. Yes no one wanted or cared about Solo but I doubt Episode IX won't be affected by the controversy and negative reception of Episode VIII and Solo.


That's true. Earlier today out of curiosity, I checked the numbers concerning the PT and yeah, their budgets were like half those of ST. It makes you wonder what are they doing with all that money lol

The thing with some of the franchises you mentioned, is that they are rather linear and easy to keep track of. They have a movie released every few years and that's it. And in some of the others you kind of have to watch all the movies in order to keep track of the bigger picture. So fatigue can't really be applied here imo. Not saying that Episode 9 won't be affected by them, of course it will but it really depends on how good the movie itself is going to be. Also I kind of have my doubts on whether much of the audience actually didn't like TLJ or not.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

In an interview with CinemaBlend, Solo co-writer Lawrence Kasdan reveals the surname scene was a big hit with the Disney brass. In fact, the scene was in Kasdan’s original pitch for the film, before the script had even been written:

“My presentation was, [Han] comes to an immigration spot and someone asks, ‘What’s your name?’ It’s not just that he doesn’t have a name, which tells you a lot about his history. He says ‘I have no people.’ That to me is so forlorn and so isolating and rife, and the guy fills in his name. Bob Iger said ‘Alright, I’m in.’ That was it. That was the moment. He reacted to it the way I reacted to it, which was, it’s very moving. This was a guy who has nothing. Someone plants a name on him. He doesn’t even know the guy. It sticks for the rest of the saga.”

How to lose more than half a billion dollars, in one simple step.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 3, 2018)

Really  It could have been just his surname. No backstory was needed. Not everything needs to be explained.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Really  It could have been just his surname. No backstory was needed. Not everything needs to be explained.



But eeths like Ellis Island! You come from nothing and pull yourself up by yer bootstraps. U-S-A! U-S-A! U-S-A!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> That's true. Earlier today out of curiosity, I checked the numbers concerning the PT and yeah, their budgets were like half those of ST. It makes you wonder what are they doing with all that money lol
> 
> The thing with some of the franchises you mentioned, is that they are rather linear and easy to keep track of. They have a movie released every few years and that's it. And in some of the others you kind of have to watch all the movies in order to keep track of the bigger picture. So fatigue can't really be applied here imo. Not saying that Episode 9 won't be affected by them, of course it will but it really depends on how good the movie itself is going to be. Also I kind of have my doubts on whether much of the audience actually didn't like TLJ or not.


Inflation adjusted budgets?


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> That's true. Earlier today out of curiosity, I checked the numbers concerning the PT and yeah, their budgets were like half those of ST. It makes you wonder what are they doing with all that money lol



Yep, total budget combined for each PT film is less than what the Disney SW ones have just for their production budget alone.



> The thing with some of the franchises you mentioned, is that they are rather linear and easy to keep track of. They have a movie released every few years and that's it.



Bond franchise spends nearly a decade between new Bonds in hiatus. Look at Pierce's Bond era to Craig's for example. Its not really that outrageous a claim.



> And in some of the others you kind of have to watch all the movies in order to keep track of the bigger picture. So fatigue can't really be applied here imo. Not saying that Episode 9 won't be affected by them, of course it will but it really depends on how good the movie itself is going to be. Also I kind of have my doubts on whether much of the audience actually didn't like TLJ or not.



Well Disney trying to fruitlessly pander to the Chinese market is so bad due to the Chinese not caring as well as not understanding the saga due to decades of censorship that they had to insert literal title cards throughout TFA, Rogue One, and TLJ to make things understandable and that supposedly just made it worse. As for TLJ, I really do think it was that bad. So many sites, blogs, and videos across the net bashing it, the RT and IDMB scores being so "rotten" and so on.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Wrong though.
> 
> Just look at Chuck Wendig's twitter lashing out at people for Solo flopping currently or KK's past interview with the New York Times.


They all seem to support my argument rather than yours.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> They all seem to support my argument rather than yours.



They really don't.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 3, 2018)

Let me guess, your issue is with the fact he said "white dudes" while ignoring the "they cannot hack that the world is now only 90% about them instead of 95%" part. Pointing out that they're white dudes is important to that part of the point. So no he's not being critical of people for being white dudes, in case you didn't notice he's a white dude himself.

Like I said "the people who they were talking about seem to think when people are critical of them they're critical of white people/men in general".


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Let me guess, your issue is with the fact he said "white dudes" while ignoring the "they cannot hack that the world is now only 90% about them instead of 95%" part. Pointing out that they're white dudes is important to that part of the point. So no he's not being critical of people for being white dudes, in case you didn't notice he's a white dude himself.
> 
> Like I said "the people who they were talking about seem to think when people are critical of them they're critical of white people/men in general".



No, my issue is with a shitty author (whose TFA prologue novels are so bad they were pulled from most retailers and criticized for their shitty grammar for that matter; Wendig can't even manage past-present-future tenses) whose an employee of Lucas Arts who repeatedly makes blatant attacks on anyone who has different political or socio-economic views then him. My issue is his constant deflection and hand waving to avoid being proven wrong and his history on twitter calling people "racist" or "sexist" or attacking other white men and women because of their skin color and his consistent self-fulfilled narrative of calling someone a bigot or alt-right or some other nonsense while spewing virile bullshit.

Which is also ironic since many of his vocal critics are Hispanic and Middle Eastern or brown skinned. 

"He's a white dude himself so its okay he can be an asshole as the knee-jerk far left hyper liberal to attack anyone who opposes him while getting a green card from his boss Kathleen Kennedy".

Oh yeah man it was totally a gigantic conspiracy that only white people hate TLJ and Solo because they aren't represented enough for it. Sure thing. So to cut to the meat of this, Wendig's frequent meltdowns on twitter being called out or him projecting himself into the current Solo box office disaster is the man saying you only hate the movie if you are a white supremacist.

Totally in no way shape or form is this an issue with the environment Lucas Arts has going on.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

I mean when you are Disney/Lucas Arts damage control and you think you can somehow spin like Wendig does that having merely the 4th largest domestic opening this early into 2018 is somehow a positive for a Star Wars movie, that's some heavy crackpipe smoking.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> an employee of Lucas Arts


LucasArts was shut down in 2013 so he's not working for them anymore.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> LucasArts was shut down in 2013 so he's not working for them anymore.



Lucas Arts = Lucas Films

Same thing, don't play the semantics game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> That's true. Earlier today out of curiosity, I checked the numbers concerning the PT and yeah, their budgets were like half those of ST. It makes you wonder what are they doing with all that money lol
> 
> The thing with some of the franchises you mentioned, is that they are rather linear and easy to keep track of. They have a movie released every few years and that's it. And in some of the others you kind of have to watch all the movies in order to keep track of the bigger picture. So fatigue can't really be applied here imo. Not saying that Episode 9 won't be affected by them, of course it will but it really depends on how good the movie itself is going to be. Also I kind of have my doubts on whether much of the audience actually didn't like TLJ or not.



With inflation, there isn't THAT much of a difference and in "The Force Awakens", the difference was probably Harrison Ford's paycheck. It's difficult to really determine the extent of whether these movies are more liked or disliked because every platform seems to have a different end result. "The Phantom Menace' has a 55% critical rating and a 59% positive rating, while "The Last Jedi" has a 91% critical rating and a 49% positive. But on cinemascore, "The Phantom Menace" has an A- and "The Last Jedi" has an A. On imdb, "The Last Jedi" has a 7.3/10, with the highest voted number being an 8. "Phantom Menace" has a 6.5/10 and its highest voted number is an 7. Which platform is the most accurate? Who knows, as some of them can be tampered with and certain regions and demographics can give vastly different opinions. 

But only the OT is universally loved...In that case, the only point of contention tends to be "is Return of the Jedi AS good as the others?"  

Episode 9 is going to be tricky because I feel like all of these spin-offs have sort of distracted audiences from the main trilogy Disney is trying to push. Furthermore, Han Solo and Luke Skywalker are dead and while I'm sure Luke will appear as a force ghost and Han might even cameo in a flashback or dream sequence for Kylo, I doubt they'll be prominent enough in the movie to be used as promotional tools.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

Adjusted for inflation; ANH domestically did $1.6 billion. TFA did almost half of that. There's a big fucking difference.

Also:

>A on IMDB

So what lmao: also "tampering" my ass when RT's spokespeople have said there was no tampering at all repeatedly. TLJ is considered universally worse than any other Star Wars movie period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Adjusted for inflation; ANH domestically did $1.6 billion. TFA did almost half of that. There's a big fucking difference.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Was referring to the budgets for the prequels and the sequels. I am assuming you did not check to see what I was responding to.

Also, genius, I was referring to imdb when it came to tamepering...although I am curious how you feel about the audience score for "The Force Awakens" being MUCH better than the prequels (87% I believe?). If your going to use RT as ammo for "The Last Jedi" sucking, doesn't that mean you're also inferring that "The Force Awakens" is good? Or at least superior to the prequels?


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Was referring to the budgets for the prequels and the sequels.



Adjusted for inflation and they are still minuscule compared to the budget put into the Sequels.

$115,000,000 in 2005 for Revenge of the Sith would be exactly $148,976,668.42 *USD* in 2018.

That's Episode III's total budget.

For Episode VII, it was over $430 million for both sides. So, el oh fucking el. Even if you remove marketing budget, TLJ's production budget would still be greater than the entirety of any of the PT's individual budgets with $220 million.



> Also, genius, I was referring to imdb when it came to tamepering...although I am curious how you feel about the audience score for "The Force Awakens" being MUCH better than the prequels (87% I believe?).



There was no tampering on IMDB as well, sunshine. Stop shilling. This was debunked like the bullshit with RT.



> If your going to use RT as ammo for "The Last Jedi" sucking, doesn't that mean you're also inferring that "The Force Awakens" is good? Or at least superior to the prequels?



No, I think TFA is bland and underwhelming movie regardless of the audience score. TLJ and Solo's are just more properly representative of reality.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Adjusted for inflation and they are still minuscule compared to the budget put into the Sequels.
> 
> $115,000,000 in 2005 for Revenge of the Sith would be exactly $148,976,668.42 *USD* in 2018.
> 
> ...



I know you hate these movies and by proxy, probably hate everyone who doesn't share your disdain, but you need to think before you post. If there was no tampering on IMDB, you've actually inferred that the movies are better than you think they are, because the IMDB ratings for the sequels have been positive...So...Yeah, you showed me there...Thanks? 

I did an inflation calculator for "The Phantom Menace" and it ended up at *$173,025,033.42. 
*
Admittedly, I didn't look up "AotC" or "RotS"...nor was I aware that they apparently all cost the same to make. Also, is wikipedia right on the budgets? Because it lists "Revenge of the Sith" as $113 mil, which seems...odd...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *tl ; dr bullshit



1. I calculated rate of inflation for the USD in 2005 and contrasted it with the current value of the dollar in 2018; easily getting RotS's total budget from Fox ($113 million USD)
2. Stop your bullshit projecting
3. Your argument doesn't make any fucking sense because Metacritic, RT, and other actual audience/fan review sites show TLJ and Solo are in the negative/mixed ratings on average (Metacritic and RT namely) but even IMDB shows a large negative view of them (about 30% rate TLJ below average to terrible)
4. You lost, get over it.
5. Stay mad.

Although minor correction: I accidentally did it for 118 million, RotS was 113 million so it'd be:

$146,385,769.84 in 2018 adjusted for current inflation and not $148 million.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> 1. I calculated rate of inflation for the USD in 2005 and contrasted it with the current value of the dollar in 2018; easily getting RotS's total budget from Fox ($113 million USD)
> 2. Stop your bullshit projecting
> 3. Your argument doesn't make any fucking sense because Metacritic, RT, and other actual audience/fan review sites show TLJ and Solo are in the negative/mixed ratings on average (Metacritic and RT namely) but even IMDB shows a large negative view of them (about 30% rate TLJ below average to terrible)
> 4. You lost, get over it.
> ...



1. I know...I just did it in 1999. 

2. Where was I projecting this time? Imdb likes the sequels more than not. You were the one who emphasized that there is no tampering. 

3. Still talking about imdb...

4. K Soygetsu. 

5. You're on the crusade, dear.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> 1. I know...I just did it in 1999.



And so what, you dong? I know you said that. Is your reading comprehension level that shit?



> 2. Where was I projecting this time? Imdb likes the sequels more than not. You were the one who emphasized that there is no tampering



Because you claimed there in your previous post you amnesic on the last page.

"My selective group likes this more so its universal but I'll ignore the fact more than 1 out of 3 people rate it terribly still"



> 3. Still talking about imdb...



Nope.



> 4. K Soygetsu



Nope, DDJ 2.0



> 5. You're on the crusade, dear.



And you have homosexual fantasies and try to poison the well after getting blown out, take your head out of your ass because you can't do anything but try and stonewall.  You are an apologist, nothing more who doesn't know right from left.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> And so what, you dong? I know you said that. Is your reading comprehension level that shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. So why are you hammering that in? I wasn't disputing what you said there. I simply did the first movie. 

2. But I thought we moved on from that? You only challenged my 'tampering' claim, erroneously believing I was referring to RT, when I was referring mostly to imdb...apparently not realizing that imdb likes it. And I don't really follow any of them, so what's selective about it? None of these review sites except maybe the audience score on RT really reflect your own opinions anyway, as most are mixed. 

4. Yes, Soygetsu-light.

5. Never did find out what this well is supposed to be, because you can't really poison a hatedom. You say my posts are horrible and all of that, but you don't seem to have an issue spending all day playing with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> 1. So why are you hammering that in? I wasn't disputing what you said there. I simply did the first movie.



Didn't come off that way to me.



> 2. But I thought we moved on from that? You only challenged my 'tampering' claim, erroneously believing I was referring to RT, when I was referring mostly to imdb...apparently not realizing that imdb likes it. And I don't really follow any of them, so what's selective about it? None of these review sites except maybe the audience score on RT really reflect your own opinions anyway, as most are mixed.



You brought up tampering with IMDB and tampering with the score over there in the first place:



MartialHorror said:


> Also, genius, I was referring to imdb when it came to tamepering...





> 4. Yes, Soygetsu-light.



Sure thing, DDJ 2.0.



> 5. Never did find out what this well is supposed to be



You being unable to refute the majority of what I said and constantly trying to claim I'm biased as a way around that without any sort of factual capacity to debunk my arguments, which is what you have been doing for days now.

*Poisoning the well* (or attempting to *poison the well*) is a type of informal logical fallacy where irrelevant adverse information about a target is preemptively presented to an audience, with the intention of discrediting or ridiculing something that the target person is about to say.

That is you.




> because you can't really poison a hatedom



There is no hatedom in my posts. I call the Sequels shit because they are full of issues, so stop bullshitting me.



> You say my posts are horrible and all of that, but you don't seem to have an issue spending all day playing with me.



Your posts in the other thread are pretty indicative of why I say what I say with your shit tier level of baiting and passive aggressive antics. We are done here, I don't want to bother any more time arguing with you since all you do is stonewall.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Didn't come off that way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you first brought up the poisoning of the well, wasn't it response to me criticizing the acting in the prequels? An opinion, whether it's researched, poorly thought out, contrarian, conformist or whatever, is simply an opinion. I personally believe that when it comes to cinema, there is no real right or wrong opinion, as a movie is only as good as the individual likes it.  I really don't care that you like the prequels and even envy you of it to an extent, but I give you shit for them because of your own elitist attitude towards Star Wars. 

I have a question for you, why do you post? You say 'there is no hatedom', but almost every post you make is either drenched in hostility or smugness. Half of the time, when you respond to someone, it's with "No" or "You're wrong", without anything else. Your first contribution to the "Has the Backlash against..." thread was some meme-esque post referring to fans of the sequels as sequelfags, even though the person you seemed to be responding to implied they weren't a fan of the sequels. They just didn't like the prequels. Is that your idea of fun? Being an arrogant douche? You seem to be on a crusade as you're too obsessive to be just 'calling them out as shit', but I don't get what you're hoping to achieve. I know you want to see Disney and Kennedy fail, but it's too big of a company and she has too many friends in the business. You have to know this, as you're always talking about how they (Kennedy and co) blame the backlash of racists, etc. If "Star Wars" ultimately crashes and burns, they'll be fine in the long run. The only casualty would be Star Wars itself, as the brand will get the blame.

People like Kamal naively think someone can save it, that the right individual just needs 'a loan from a bank' or a director who understand Star Wars, but is willing to take the right amount of risks. It just doesn't work that way. There's nothing wrong with thinking the movies are shit, but you take this farther by wanting Disney and Kennedy to keep making shitty movies. I understand why Kamal and Soygetsu-light post, as one is politically motivated and the other just wants a reaction out of people, but I don't understand your motivations. Your posts are often too elaborate to just be trolling and you seem more interested in Star Wars than social justice politics. But maybe I'm just thinking about it too much and you simply enjoy needling people within the safe confines of the internet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *snip*.



Why do you keep trying to do this back and forth with me by ignoring what I say and cherry-picking anything I have said? I'm tired of this shit, I'd rather watch paint dry. You have demonstrably and repeatedly shown you don't care at all on what I say and just repeat the same circular arguments in one vein or another. So fuck off, you are boring and tiring and you still continue with your bullshit over and over ad naseum.

I'm not debating you because you have nothing to bring to the table here. Do I have to put you on ignore for that message to be clear?

And the only "arrogant" douchebag is yourself. Christ sake, go play in traffic or something. I mean I have always at least made my position clear but this is the same sort of authoritative bullshit that you call me out for yet do it yourself. Pot to kettle much.

"How dare you have an opinion that goes against mine, that means you have a hatedom."

Get necked.  Actually fuck it you are on ignore.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Why do you keep trying to do this back and forth with me by ignoring what I say and cherry-picking anything I have said? I'm tired of this shit, I'd rather watch paint dry. You have demonstrably and repeatedly shown you don't care at all on what I say and just repeat the same circular arguments in one vein or another. So fuck off, you are boring and tiring and you still continue with your bullshit over and over ad naseum.
> 
> I'm not debating you because you have nothing to bring to the table here. Do I have to put you on ignore for that message to be clear?
> 
> And the only "arrogant" douchebag is yourself. Christ sake, go play in traffic or something.



Well, that's one way of dodging the issue.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

So....you're trying to say...you're fat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

and lazy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

and desperate for that last post...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

I'll let you have this one, buddy.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> SW9 will make at least 800 mil. It would be truly telling if It doesn't reach a billion.


If it can't break a billion.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> No, I think TFA is bland and underwhelming movie regardless of the audience score. TLJ and Solo's are just more properly representative of reality.


So you admit that the audience score is useless and you're only using it when it matches up with your perspective. Now that you've admitted that take a look at the 91% critic score, the score that you actually go to RottonTomatoes to see.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 4, 2018)

I wonder how long Star Wars will actually stay an active part of popular culture.

The franchise is "only" 40 years old, meaning a lot (most?) of the original fans from 1977 are still around to keep up interest.

But can it make the transition to a new generation entirely? Will Star Wars still be a thing in 2077?

Like, how many millenials have actually *seen* Gone with the Wind (1939), The Sound of Music (1965) or The Ten Commandments (1956)?

Financially those are monuments of film history, but I can't say they're still active in the popular imagination.

The most timeless "franchise" is probably the Disney animated features (1937-) which seemingly EVERYONE has seen. My friend is showing them to his daughter even though they're 80 years old.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

I liked the movie but this video has a lot of good points.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I wonder how long Star Wars will actually stay an active part of popular culture.
> 
> The franchise is "only" 40 years old, meaning a lot (most?) of the original fans from 1977 are still around to keep up interest.
> 
> ...



I don't know. Kids will like anything, but if they like something enough, it might stay with them until adulthood. I grew up with the OT, Fang probably grew up with the NT, new generations will grow up with the ST. It would only fade away if they completely stopped making them.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't know. Kids will like anything, but if they like something enough, it might stay with them until adulthood. I grew up with the OT, Fang probably grew up with the NT, new generations will grow up with the ST. It would only fade away if they completely stopped making them.


Disney is working on fading them really hard.



mr_shadow said:


> I wonder how long Star Wars will actually stay an active part of popular culture.
> 
> The franchise is "only" 40 years old, meaning a lot (most?) of the original fans from 1977 are still around to keep up interest.
> 
> ...


Why could it not make a transition?


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> So you admit that the audience score is useless and you're only using it when it matches up with your perspective. Now that you've admitted that take a look at the 91% critic score, the score that you actually go to RottonTomatoes to see.



Nah, you might want to work on your reading comprehension. I said very clearly, TLJ's and Solo's are proper. TFA's isn't. You can't be this obstinate that what I said here went over your head to take one thing and assume another.  So let me recap it for you since basic understanding is something you struggle at:

- TFA sucks and I don't agree with the score it has (funnily enough its metacritic score is also at best "average) 
- TLJ and Solo are terrible and across the board this is represented

This isn't rocket science.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2018)

haven't seen this, won't see this 

KK needs to GoGo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> Nah, you might want to work on your reading comprehension. I said very clearly, TLJ's and Solo's are proper. TFA's isn't.


In other words you only use it as a reference when it matches up with your perspective. Because if the audience score did mean something then you'd have to accept The Force Awakens' score too.



Fang said:


> So let me recap it for you since basic understanding is something you struggle at:


Nah that's what you struggle with. My struggle is phrasing my points properly. That's why I have these debates with people like you, it's good practice.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> In other words you only use it as a reference when it matches up with your perspective. Because if the audience score did mean something then you'd have to accept The Force Awakens' score too.



Nope, I already explained this. I don't agree with TFA's score at all. This isn't a hard concept for you to grasp here. Also funnily enough you still haven't explained why TFA's overall score like TLJ and R1's is closer to mix or average across the board.



> Nah that's what you struggle with. My struggle is phrasing my points properly. That's why I have these debates with people like you, it's good practice.



Don't think so tim, that's not your only struggle here. Also this is not a "debate". Not even remotely.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> Nope, I already explained this. I don't agree with TFA's score at all.


Which means you admit the audience score is pointless when the results don't line up with your personal opinion.



Fang said:


> Also funnily enough you still haven't explained why TFA's overall score like TLJ and R1's is closer to mix or average across the board.


Probably because it's not relevant. A mixed/average score makes sense considering how much debate is sparked about these films.



Fang said:


> Also this is not a "debate". Not even remotely.


Of course not, like I said it's practice.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> In other words you only use it as a reference when it matches up with your perspective. Because if the audience score did mean something then you'd have to accept The Force Awakens' score too.
> 
> 
> Nah that's what you struggle with. My struggle is phrasing my points properly. That's why I have these debates with people like you, it's good practice.


You should not had said the more others hat TLJ the more you like it.  It was really bad idea.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> You should not had said the more others hat TLJ the more you like it.  It was really bad idea.


From my point of view it was a good idea.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> From my point of view it was a good idea.


From an objective POV it was a bad idea.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> From an objective POV it was a bad idea.


Why because the petty people think it makes me look bad?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

They re-air Sound of Music at least once a year on major networks just like they do with The Ten Commandments and It's a Wonderful Life, . That thing will never lose its popularity.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 4, 2018)

Well the Sound of Music can appeal to much larger audience than the Ten Commandments. I can see a lot of people not knowing of the latter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

They're all "holiday classics" so they only get aired during that time to the audiences that would most likely watch them. It's a Wonderful Life and Sound of Music are always aired during Christmas season and Ten Commandments on Easter. Gone with the Wind is about slave-owning rich white people, so I doubt it's going to be very popular in today's super sensitive political climate.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Which means you admit the audience score is pointless when the results don't line up with your personal opinion.



No, that's not an admittance to that at all. You grasping at straws does not make that result remotely true. 

I said TFA is not a good movie and despite its scores, I hold that view. I went on to say but TLJ's and Solo's are reflective of that in reality. This is not something hard to get. 



> Probably because it's not relevant. A mixed/average score makes sense considering how much debate is sparked about these films.



Mixed is TFA. Low/negative is heavily the majority of what Solo and TLJ got. I don't think so.



> Of course not, like I said it's practice.



Its not a debate because you aren't doing anything but repeating the same fallacious statement and belief over and over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

This is now the Sound of Music thread. Please keep your meaningless Star Wars talk out of here. We're only discussing relevant movies that people actually like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Why because the petty people think it makes me look bad?


You complainning about pettyness after your statement...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> From my point of view it was a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> I said TFA is not a good movie and despite its scores, I hold that view. I went on to say but TLJ's and Solo's are reflective of that in reality. This is not something hard to get.


So the scores are completely irrelevant. You can't say "this score supports my argument" while saying another score from the same website "doesn't matter because I'm still right".



Fang said:


> Mixed is TFA. Low/negative is heavily the majority of what Solo and TLJ got. I don't think so.


46% is 4% less than 50%, that is pretty clearly a mixed score because of how close the positive and negative percentages are. Meanwhile 87% is a clear "most people liked it" score not a mixed score. And if you think 64% is a low score you may need to retake maths.



Fang said:


> Its not a debate because you aren't doing anything but repeating the same fallacious statement and belief over and over.


You're right, I was giving you too much credit. You're still refusing to admit it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> So the scores are completely irrelevant.



Not what I said. Re-read my post carefully.



> 46% is 4% less than 50%,



46% is also an F. A failing score. Ding ding.



> that is pretty clearly a mixed score because of how close the positive and negative percentages are.



No, below 60% generally means it failed to achieve a universal status of positive reception.
That simple.



> Meanwhile 87% is a clear "most people liked it" score not a mixed score. And if you think 64% is a low score you may need to retake maths.



>says this while unironically thinking 46% is "mixed"

El oh el.



> You're right, I was giving you too much credit. You're still refusing to admit it.



Nope. But keep believing your delusional grip on reality if you think so.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

So which broadcast format of Sound of Music do you prefer? The 140 minute NBC cut or the original 3 hour uninterrupted version that ABC shows?


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 46% is also an F. A failing score. Ding ding.


For a test score, percentages have different meanings in different contexts. When the context is "amount of user reviews that are positive" it's a pretty clear just under half score.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, below 60% generally means it failed to achieve a universal status of positive reception.
> That simple.


That's not what you said though, you said it was a low score. That's an average score.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> >says this while unironically thinking 46% is "mixed"


Because it is. Just under half of the users who wrote reviews liked the movie. Maybe you'll understand if I give you a visual reference

Notice how 46% still takes up a large portion of the pie chart? That's what I mean by mixed, the amount of positive opinions is pretty close to the amount of negative ones.

Not that it matters because these scores only show the results of people who write reviews on RottenTomatoes.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)

Holy shit we are hitting delusion levels unprecedented in here, would anyone argue "Mom I got 46% on a test but its not that much from missing 54%, so its not really a bad F per say"


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 4, 2018)

Fang said:


> Holy shit we are hitting delusion levels unprecedented in here, would anyone argue "Mom I got 46% on a test but its not that much from missing 54%, so its not really a bad F per say"


This isn't a test score though, it's a reviewer percentage. Is your only understanding of percentages in test scores?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

Wait, hold on. Does this-



Fang said:


> Holy shit we are hitting delusion levels unprecedented in here, would anyone argue "Mom I got 46% on a test but its not that much from missing 54%, so its not really a bad F per say"



contradict this?



> No, below 60% generally means it failed to achieve a universal status of positive reception.
> That simple.



Because if I got a 60% on a test, my Mom wouldn't consider that 'positive'.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait, hold on. Does this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are blind it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you are blind it does.



How so? Most review websites have their own style of rating. A 7/10 is positive on imdb, but no one interprets that as a 'C'. Based on that logic, even "The Empire Strikes Back" is a B. Usually, a 7, or a 70% are considered good, but not great. Fang's initial post seemed to acknowledge this, as 60%= fresh. But you can't suddenly turn around and call anything less an 'F', because by that logic, a 60%= a D...and that is simply less bad. 

I'm not defending "The Last Jedi's" audience score, as it is negative and as far as I know, is the worst audience score that the franchise has received. But if you're going to use 'test scores' as examples, then technically, all of the prequels were unsatisfactory too, as "Revenge of the Sith" has a 65%...but that is why the comparison doesn't work.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> This isn't a test score though, it's a reviewer percentage. Is your only understanding of percentages in test scores?



I think the fact that the supermajority of people hate TLJ is enough to maul (pun intentional) Solo is enough to carry the fact that its not as grey as you think it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> How so? Most review websites have their own style of rating. A 7/10 is positive on imdb, but no one interprets that as a 'C'. Based on that logic, even "The Empire Strikes Back" is a B. Usually, a 7, or a 70% are considered good, but not great. Fang's initial post seemed to acknowledge this, as 60%= fresh. But you can't suddenly turn around and call anything less an 'F', because by that logic, a 60%= a D...and that is simply less bad.
> 
> I'm not defending "The Last Jedi's" audience score, as it is negative and as far as I know, is the worst audience score that the franchise has received. But if you're going to use 'test scores' as examples, then technically, all of the prequels were unsatisfactory too, as "Revenge of the Sith" has a 65%...but that is why the comparison doesn't work.


You do know that it isn't actually 46%, but more like below 20% right?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

In other words the negative reception is around 80% give or take.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You do know that it isn't actually 46%, but more like below 20% right?



I thought we were talking about the audience score on Rotten Tomatoes....Or are you just making up numbers?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought we were talking about the audience score on Rotten Tomatoes....Or are you just making up numbers?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

So what would all of the other Star Wars films be? 

Assuming it's true, it wouldn't really matter that much, as probably every movie would have their score cut by a significant margin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> So what would all of the other Star Wars films be?
> 
> Assuming it's true, it wouldn't really matter that much, as probably every movie would have their score cut by a significant margin.


Well, that's an assumption isn't it?
What I showed isn't an assumption. The basis of the argument is that it was mixed. I just disproved that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well, that's an assumption isn't it?
> What I showed isn't an assumption. The basis of the argument is that it was mixed. I just disproved that.



I said I wasn't disputing the negative score. Even a 46% would be negative...and even then, you didn't disprove anything. The maker of the video did. 

I'm curious how you explain the imdb and cinemascore ratings though. Every platform almost seems to have a vastly different audience.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2018)

Funnily enough that Sequel apologist Catalyst and others argued Cinema Score and RotS has an A- there. And relative to it, it has the highest critic reception of any Star Wars film till TFA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I said I wasn't disputing the negative score. Even a 46% would be negative...and even then, you didn't disprove anything. The maker of the video did.


*eyeroll* Literally not worth talking to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *eyeroll* Literally not worth talking to.



Then stop, your posts aren't thought provoking or fun. I would much rather play with Fang.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Then stop, your posts aren't thought provoking or fun. I would much rather play with Fang.


Implying you ever had anything thought provoking to address.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Implying you ever had anything thought provoking to address.



So...you've gone throughout my entire NF history? Impressive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Write it down and burn it into your memory. Revenge of the Sith will never be surpassed by any of the sequel movies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Julie Andrews da GOAT btw.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 5, 2018)

Fang said:


> I think the fact that the supermajority of people hate TLJ is enough to maul (pun intentional) Solo is enough to carry the fact that its not as grey as you think it is.


People were already uninterested in Solo before The Last Jedi even got a trailer. I know people who loved The Last Jedi but aren't fussed about seeing Solo. It also came out while Infinity War and Deadpool 2 were still in cinemas.

The people who hate The Last Jedi aren't the majority, they're just really loud so they're easier to notice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 5, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> People were already uninterested in Solo before The Last Jedi even got a trailer. I know people who loved The Last Jedi but aren't fussed about seeing Solo. It also came out while Infinity War and Deadpool 2 were still in cinemas.
> 
> The people who hate The Last Jedi aren't the majority, they're just really loud so they're easier to notice.


I trust your unbiased opinion.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2018)

Can't speak for The Last Jedi, but we're going to pretend Force Awakens wasn't beloved now?

87% RottenTomatoes audience score, 4.3/5 average, over a 3.5 multiplier from opening weekend, A Cinemascore. The biggest pockets of dislike for the movie come from some YouTubers and forums dismissing it as an ANH remake. It's loved by general audiences.

Heck, even if you look at exit polling for The Last Jedi, random sampling shows an A Cinemascore for it as well. Most people liked it more than Solo (A-).


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> People were already uninterested in Solo before The Last Jedi even got a trailer. I know people who loved The Last Jedi but aren't fussed about seeing Solo. It also came out while Infinity War and Deadpool 2 were still in cinemas.
> 
> The people who hate The Last Jedi aren't the majority, they're just really loud so they're easier to notice.



Right, that's why TLJ has second worst multiplier for ticket sales after Solo. People saw it, hated it, word of mouth killed its revenue, and why people did not go back in droves to see it like they did with other films in the PT, OT, TFA, and R1. The majority of people despise TLJ and it was to OT fans what TFA was to PT ones. Ample evidence that it is a bad movie and majority of people hated it.

>also implying Solo failure had big parts to do with Deadpool 2 and Infinity War

lol

The movie the other day had a fucking 77% drop already and its just week two. People are despising Solo too apparently.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

Fang said:


> Right, that's why TLJ has second worst multiplier for ticket sales after Solo. People saw it, hated it, word of mouth killed its revenue, and why people did not go back in droves to see it like they did with other films in the PT, OT, TFA, and R1. The majority of people despise TLJ and it was to OT fans what TFA was to PT ones. Ample evidence that it is a bad movie and majority of people hated it.
> 
> >also implying Solo failure had big parts to do with Deadpool 2 and Infinity War
> 
> ...



While I don't think "Solo" would've been a hit anyway, the competition always plays a role. Even before the first trailer was released, there was rumblings about this Summer being too crowded. People who can't go to the movies on a weekly basis would have to choose between "Solo", "Deadpool 2" or "Avengers" and it was upstaged. If it had been released in December, like its predecessors, it would've been the big release of the Season and probably would've snagged more ticket sales- although who knows whether it would be enough. 



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I trust your unbiased opinion.



Find me a person here who is not unbiased. You talk more about the politics of Star Wars than Star Wars itself, Fang has been on a crusade against Disney since at least "The Last Jedi", Gaiash is a fan of Disney's Star Wars films, I'm soft on "The Last Jedi" because it's the only Star Wars flick in my adult life to actually caught me off guard. We. Are. All. Biased. It's part of having an opinion, especially when it comes to something like Star Wars.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm the most objective person here.

The Sound of Music was better than Solo and The Last Jedi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm the most objective person here.
> 
> The Sound of Music was better than Solo and The Last Jedi.



"Jaws" is better than the "The Sound of Music"!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> "Jaws" is better than the "The Sound of Music"!



What a bias opinion.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> "Jaws" is better than the "The Sound of Music"!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What a bias opinion.



"Jaws" is best girl!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> "Jaws" is best girl!



I'd still do Julie Andrews.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> While I don't think "Solo" would've been a hit anyway, the competition always plays a role. Even before the first trailer was released, there was rumblings about this Summer being too crowded. People who can't go to the movies on a weekly basis would have to choose between "Solo", "Deadpool 2" or "Avengers" and it was upstaged. If it had been released in December, like its predecessors, it would've been the big release of the Season and probably would've snagged more ticket sales- although who knows whether it would be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Find me a person here who is not unbiased. You talk more about the politics of Star Wars than Star Wars itself, Fang has been on a crusade against Disney since at least "The Last Jedi", Gaiash is a fan of Disney's Star Wars films, I'm soft on "The Last Jedi" because it's the only Star Wars flick in my adult life to actually caught me off guard. We. Are. All. Biased. It's part of having an opinion, especially when it comes to something like Star Wars.


I never said i will like them less because they love it more. That is petty.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I never said i will like them less because they love it more. That is petty.



I am just saying we all have our biases. It's part of why we like or dislike things.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 5, 2018)

As a non-native English speaker I made a ranking of how hard I'd find it to translate the Star Wars titles into another language (e.g. Swedish or Chinese). From easiest to hardest.

1. Solo

_No translation needed. Or use the local word for "alone" if you want to match dialogue.
_
2. The Empire Strikes Back
3. Attack of the Clones
4. A New Hope

_Probably all languages have a word for "very powerful polity" (Empire), even if it's just something like "big tribe". Not sure all languages have a word for "clone", but they definitely know "attack". Unsure if all languages have the abstract notion of "hope" in the same semantic range as English, as opposed to "expectation" or "wish"._

5. Revenge of the Sith
6. The Force Awakens
7. Return of the Jedi
8. The Last Jedi

_These reference lore concepts that are even new in English. In the first two you can at least guess that something is taking revenge or something is awakening, but in the last two you're kind of lost if you don't know what a Jedi is._

9. Rogue One
10. The Phantom Menace

_What do these even mean in English??? For R1 you can explain that it's the name of a ship by adding a naval prefix like "S.S.", but the last one is just two abstract concepts with nothing solid to grab on to._

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2018)

You forgot Soylo and The Clone Wars though, Shadow.

Real talk to me:

ANH >=TESB > ROTS > ROTJ > TPM > R1 > TFA > TCW > AOTC > BIG GAP > Solo > TLJ

Also Caravan of Courage movies were fun as a kid.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2018)

I was checking RT because I was curious to see the audience score for another movie that isn't yet up but I clicked on Solo's just for curiosity, wasn't expecting to see any change from the last time but turns out the audience score went up. Used to be lower but now is at a 65% score and says "liked it". Far from The Last Jedi's polarizing RT and audience's scores and others as well. (BvS, JL, i.e.)

Just wanted to say that. I think that is cool.

Now carry on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 5, 2018)

Fang said:


> TPM > R1



I was nodding until I got here.


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I was nodding until I got here.



From a technical aspect: Rogue One is atrocious in its first 30-50 minutes. Too many jump cuts and scene transitions, too much exposition, too many characters coming in and out which really harms how Cassian and Jyn develop and play out their roles in the story. If it wasn't also for the final battle and Vader, the entirety of R1 is just "passable" and comes off even close to being forgettable save for Krennic and Tarkin scenes and the coolness of the Death Troopers.

I absolutely can not stand Imwe and his buddy either. The Rogues save Jyn, Cassian, and K2 are pretty underwhelming and underdeveloped. Rogue One only manages to find its feet in its later half and that's it. And the "blind-kung fu not Force/Jedi Master" thing really really is fucking stupid. Like the scene where Yen's character kicks sand/dust into a Stormtrooper's face. Who goes blind. Despite wearing a full helmet with visors.

Just dumb stuff mars an otherwise pretty okay movie with a great finale. And I think Rogue One is the only Disney Star Wars film that actually has a few notable tracks in its soundtrack, the star being Krennic's suite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 5, 2018)

If we're posting rankings...
The Empire Strikes Back > The Force Awakens > The Last Jedi > Return of the Jedi > Rogue One > A New Hope > Solo > Revenge of the Sith > The Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones > The Clone Wars


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2018)

>TFA and TLJ above RoTJ and ANH

Oh boy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> If we're posting rankings...
> The Empire Strikes Back > The Force Awakens > The Last Jedi > Return of the Jedi > Rogue One > A New Hope > Solo > Revenge of the Sith > The Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones > The Clone Wars



Really? The original film is that low? As for me, I guesss.

- Empire Strikes Back
- Star Wars (A New Hope)
- Return of the Jedi
- The Last Jedi
- The Force Awakens
- Rogue One
- Revenge of the Sith
- Solo
- Attack of the Clones
- Phantom Menace
- The Holiday Special, if that counts. 

Admittedly, I feel like I should revisit the new trilogy to see how well they've held up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> If we're posting rankings...
> The Empire Strikes Back > The Force Awakens > The Last Jedi > Return of the Jedi > Rogue One > A New Hope > Solo > Revenge of the Sith > The Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones > The Clone Wars

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 5, 2018)

you know, thinking about it...

-Imho most of the problems (storywise) with TPM could have been solved had Anakin been discovered as a young teenager (aka "_too old to begin the training_") rather than as an annoying kid.
-blend Qui-Gon and Obi Wan into one character (making him already a full Jedi Knight instead of a padawan) so as to truly develop a bond between Anakin and him. 

-Develop Maul a lot more at the "expense" of the dull trade federation story-line which dragged on for too long.

-Also, genocide the Gungans before the opening credits.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> you know, thinking about it...
> 
> -Imho most of the problems (storywise) with TPM could have been solved had Anakin been discovered as a young teenager (aka "_too old to begin the training_") rather than as an annoying kid.
> -blend Qui-Gon and Obi Wan into one character (making him already a full Jedi Knight instead of a padawan) so as to truly develop a bond between Anakin and him.
> ...



I agree with all of that. I actually don't mind Qui-Gon and Obi Wan being two characters, but I feel like the bulk of the movie should focus on their dynamic. Anakin could still be a kid, but make him more mysterious and not as prominent.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 5, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> 9. Rogue One
> 10. The Phantom Menace
> 
> _What do these even mean in English??? For R1 you can explain that it's the name of a ship by adding a naval prefix like "S.S.", but the last one is just two abstract concepts with nothing solid to grab on to._



It's just a form of poetic language.
A more direct title for The Phantom Menace would be Star Wars: an Unseen threat.
Basically it references the Sith plotting in the shadows.

Simple really.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> It's just a form of poetic language.
> A more direct title for The Phantom Menace would be Star Wars: an Unseen threat.
> Basically it references the Sith plotting in the shadows.
> 
> Simple really.



If we want to talk about poetic language, its kind of sad how two of the Sequels both have "The" in them in straight back to back sequential releases, and TLJ is the second film in the franchise to have "Jedi" in its title.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 5, 2018)

Fang said:


> If we want to talk about poetic language, its kind of sad how two of the Sequels both have "The" in them in straight back to back sequential releases, and TLJ is the second film in the franchise to have "Jedi" in its title.



Yeah.
They really didn't put much thought in most of the titles.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> If we're posting rankings...
> The Empire Strikes Back > The Force Awakens > The Last Jedi > Return of the Jedi > Rogue One > A New Hope > Solo > Revenge of the Sith > The Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones > The Clone Wars



More like:

ESB > TLJ > ANH > TFA >> ROTJ > Rogue One >= RotS >> TPM >> AotC = TCW

Rogue One was goddamn boring.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 6, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I am just saying we all have our biases. It's part of why we like or dislike things.


One of us came out as super biased instead of just biased.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2018)

^^ That ain't much better


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 6, 2018)

Imagine said:


> ^^ That ain't much better


Yes it is.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 6, 2018)

Fang said:


> >TFA and TLJ above RoTJ and ANH
> 
> Oh boy



Such is the way of the SJW's on the Mouse payroll


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 6, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Such is the way of the SJW's on the Mouse payroll


I wish I was getting paid by Disney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

ESB>ANH>RotS>RotJ>TFA=AotC>R1>Solo>TCW>TPM >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Herpes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TLJ

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Yes it is.


If you're referring to your biased post then I wasn't talking about that. If you're talking about the rankings...then absolutely not. TFA is at least > TLJ. Puting either in top 3 is eye-rolling enough.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 6, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I wish I was getting paid by Disney.


No you just like a movie more because others dislike it.

Being paid would make you look better.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 6, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> No you just like a movie more because others dislike it.
> 
> Being paid would make you look better.


No not because others dislike it, because their arguments against the films only help to highlight elements of them allowing me to appreciate said details more. Also as a bonus making the people whose reasons can be pretty sexist/racist angry is a bonus strength of any film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> One of us came out as super biased instead of just biased.



Wait, am I the one who came out as 'Super biased'? Why?

And is biased really a bad thing when it comes to movies? People might like "The Force Awakens" because they're biased, or they might dislike "The Force Awakens" because they're biased. In the realm of cinema, biased simply means you're partial to something. 

For example, if my Mom and I watched "Undisputed 3: Redemption", both of us would have biased opinions because I love martial arts films and she hates them.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 6, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait, am I the one who came out as 'Super biased'? Why?


I think the ones with super bias are those who feel the need to include more than one > in their rankings, just so you know they really don't like the movie(s) that follow it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 7, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> No not because others dislike it, because their arguments against the films only help to highlight elements of them allowing me to appreciate said details more. Also as a bonus making the people whose reasons can be pretty sexist/racist angry is a bonus strength of any film.


Do you live in the 70s or something?


MartialHorror said:


> Wait, am I the one who came out as 'Super biased'? Why?
> 
> And is biased really a bad thing when it comes to movies? People might like "The Force Awakens" because they're biased, or they might dislike "The Force Awakens" because they're biased. In the realm of cinema, biased simply means you're partial to something.
> 
> For example, if my Mom and I watched "Undisputed 3: Redemption", both of us would have biased opinions because I love martial arts films and she hates them.



Gaia is petty on top of that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I was checking RT because I was curious to see the audience score for another movie that isn't yet up but I clicked on Solo's just for curiosity, wasn't expecting to see any change from the last time but turns out the audience score went up. Used to be lower but now is at a 65% score and says "liked it". Far from The Last Jedi's polarizing RT and audience's scores and others as well. (BvS, JL, i.e.)
> 
> Just wanted to say that. I think that is cool.
> 
> Now carry on.


You know those scores are damage controlled right?
There was even a deadpool review stuck into it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2018)

Near the end of week 2 for Solo and it hasn't even hit $160 million domestically. Pretty embarrassing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2018)

So I finally saw the movie.  It's okay, kind of boring at certain parts but not terrible.  I guess Jabba will be in the next one?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> So I finally saw the movie.  It's okay, kind of boring at certain parts but not terrible.  I guess Jabba will be in the next one?


Despite all the sequel bait I don't see there being a next one. Not just because it's not doing so well either but because they've already covered every pre-original trilogy thing Han Solo ever did. It's more likely these setups will show up in something else.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 8, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Such is the way of the SJW's on the Mouse payroll



Imagine thinking even liking The Last Jedi means someone's astroturfing.

Imagine thinking the mere act of casting anyone but straight white males in a franchise dominated by them makes something 'SJW'.

Imagine even using the term 'SJW' seriously.

Over/under on the number of comments this guy left on Kelly Tran's IG account? I'd say 10?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2018)

I still can't understand Kyra.  Is she about that life or no?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2018)

I mean this is hilarious. Even with lukewarm estimates, low end the Hollywood entertainment journalists and industry analysts were claiming Solo would do a "decent" $300-320 million its opening weekend. And here we are on week 3 and Solo's combined domestic and international gross is barely $300 million and still about $200-250 million behind even breaking even BEFORE accounting theater and sales cuts.

Its impressive in a way. Disney killed Star Wars in 6 months with TLJ and Solo.

My hat's off to them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 10, 2018)

Fang said:


> I mean this is hilarious. Even with lukewarm estimates, low end the Hollywood entertainment journalists and industry analysts were claiming Solo would do a "decent" $300-320 million its opening weekend. And here we are on week 3 and Solo's combined domestic and international gross is barely $300 million and still about $200-250 million behind even breaking even BEFORE accounting theater and sales cuts.
> 
> Its impressive in a way. Disney killed Star Wars in 6 months with TLJ and Solo.
> 
> My hat's off to them.



Kennedy is walking on egg-shells

Hopefully the Mouse gets a competent brass in who can get the ship back on course


----------



## Glued (Jun 10, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Kennedy is walking on egg-shells
> 
> Hopefully the Mouse gets a competent brass in who can get the ship back on course



Only one man can save Star Wars...STANNIS OF THE HOUSE BARATHEON!!!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2018)

A review on another website (I cannot recall where) said that the cameo by Darth Maul, while awesome, was mainly pointless fanservice, because there is not much that can be done with his character between this film and his appearance in _Rebels,_ and I am sadly inclined to agree with that idea.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> A review on another website (I cannot recall where) said that the cameo by Darth Maul, while awesome, was mainly pointless fanservice, because there is not much that can be done with his character between this film and his appearance in _Rebels,_ and I am sadly inclined to agree with that idea.



Also general audiences who have only seen the live-action movies and none of the tie-ins are going to be more confused than anything. Most probably forgot Darth Maul even existed by now.


----------



## Glued (Jun 11, 2018)

There is no reason to make an Obi Wan movie with Ewan for his time on Tatooine.

At the beginning of the movie, he lives as a hermit on Tatooine. By the end of the movie, he lives as a hermit on Tatooine.

His only purpose to wait until Luke is old enough for his hero's journey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Also general audiences who have only seen the live-action movies and none of the tie-ins are going to be more confused than anything. Most probably forgot Darth Maul even existed by now.



Most people do like Maul though, and TCW CGI series really fleshed him out. His popularity and acclaim had gotten to a point Lucas Arts was making a high budget video game focusing on the player playing as Maul before the game was cancelled right before Disney bought Lucas Films/Lucas Arts and liquidated the entirety of Lucas's internal in-house game development studio.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> There is no reason to make an Obi Wan movie with Ewan for his time on Tatooine.
> 
> At the beginning of the movie, he lives as a hermit on Tatooine. By the end of the movie, he lives as a hermit on Tatooine.
> 
> His only purpose to wait until Luke is old enough for his hero's journey.


It's almost like... Starwars is now creatively bankrupt.
The only area they could have done work is Qui Gon jinn and they are far to scared to touch the prequels at all despite it actually having far more flexibility. Probably because they know they'd make something so blatantly worse they'd lose it all right away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glued (Jun 11, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's almost like... Starwars is now creatively bankrupt.
> The only area they could have done work is Qui Gon jinn and they are far to scared to touch the prequels at all despite it actually having far more flexibility. Probably because they know they'd make something so blatantly worse they'd lose it all right away.



They need to go back, and I mean way back. Darth Bane, creator of the Rule of 2. Only 2 sith, one master, one apprentice. I never read the story of Darth Bane myself, but the mere idea of Darth Bane sounds intriguing and badass. Even his name sounds badass.

Just put it in the Title. Darth Bane: The Rule of 2.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 11, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's almost like... Starwars is now creatively bankrupt.
> The only area they could have done work is Qui Gon jinn and they are far to scared to touch the prequels at all despite it actually having far more flexibility. Probably because they know they'd make something so blatantly worse they'd lose it all right away.


Not bankrupt, it just needs new management and some decent talent.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm fine with the management we already have. For one thing it's not dictators like Kamal here wants.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I'm fine with the management we already have. For one thing it's not dictators like Kamal here wants.


Give me examples of dictators in starwars management before Disney.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 11, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I'm fine with the management we already have. For one thing it's not dictators like Kamal here wants.


Did i say i want them?

It's a miracle but it's mismanaged.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I'm fine with the management we already have.



So am I so far, and I'll let them finish the Sequel Trilogy before making any final remarks on the direction they plan to take the series.  All I could say right now is where I imagine it could go.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> They need to go back, and I mean way back. Darth Bane, creator of the Rule of 2. Only 2 sith, one master, one apprentice. I never read the story of Darth Bane myself, but the mere idea of Darth Bane sounds intriguing and badass. Even his name sounds badass.
> 
> Just put it in the Title. Darth Bane: The Rule of 2.



While it was badass having Mark Hamill be the voice of Darth Bane, that depiction of Darth Bane was nothing like the depiction that already been well-established before that point, so I fail to see why LucasFilm felt that it was necessary to alter his appearance.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> They need to go back, and I mean way back. Darth Bane, creator of the Rule of 2. Only 2 sith, one master, one apprentice. I never read the story of Darth Bane myself, but the mere idea of Darth Bane sounds intriguing and badass. Even his name sounds badass.
> 
> Just put it in the Title. Darth Bane: The Rule of 2.





DemonDragonJ said:


> While it was badass having Mark Hamill be the voice of Darth Bane, that depiction of Darth Bane was nothing like the depiction that already been well-established before that point, so I fail to see why LucasFilm felt that it was necessary to alter his appearance.



IMO they shouldn't adopt any existing Expanded Universe stories, because that will only invite fans to complain that it isn't *exactly* like the source material.

If they'd caved and adopted MUH THRAWN TRILOGY  or MUH OLD REPUBLIC  like all the internet wanted, all you'd get is furious nerds with pitchforks rioting because one line in the screenplay isn't like in the book.

Sure you can draw inspiration from the EU, but no movie should openly try to be a _verbatim_ retelling of an existing story.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> IMO they shouldn't adopt any existing Expanded Universe stories, because that will only invite fans to complain that it isn't *exactly* like the source material.
> 
> If they'd caved and adopted MUH THRAWN TRILOGY  or MUH OLD REPUBLIC  like all the internet wanted, all you'd get is furious nerds with pitchforks rioting because one line in the screenplay isn't like in the book.
> 
> Sure you can draw inspiration from the EU, but no movie should openly try to be a _verbatim_ retelling of an existing story.



I doubt that. Disney had to use EU characters, concepts, and even heavier plot elements from not only it but TCW just to save the sliding ratings for Rebels. People would go nuts over a Thrawn movie, all they'd have to do is put a decent director and heavily involve TZ in consulting. Now if there was some dumb shit like Thrawn being made into a tranny or some other form of shoe-horned social-identity politics bullshit, then of course it'd happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> IMO they shouldn't adopt any existing Expanded Universe stories, because that will only invite fans to complain that it isn't *exactly* like the source material.
> 
> If they'd caved and adopted MUH THRAWN TRILOGY or MUH OLD REPUBLIC like all the internet wanted, all you'd get is furious nerds with pitchforks rioting because one line in the screenplay isn't like in the book.
> 
> Sure you can draw inspiration from the EU, but no movie should openly try to be a _verbatim_ retelling of an existing story.



I still cannot understand why they re-canonized Thrawn, but not Mara Jade, considering that Mara Jade is one of the most popular characters in the entire expanded universe.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I still cannot understand why they re-canonized Thrawn, but not Mara Jade, considering that Mara Jade is one of the most popular characters in the entire expanded universe.



Maybe they're waiting for Scarlett Johansson to be free?


----------



## Glued (Jun 11, 2018)

Fang said:


> I doubt that. Disney had to use EU characters, concepts, and even heavier plot elements from not only it but TCW just to save the sliding ratings for Rebels. People would go nuts over a Thrawn movie, all they'd have to do is put a decent director and heavily involve TZ in consulting. Now if there was some dumb shit like Thrawn being made into a tranny or some other form of shoe-horned social-identity politics bullshit, then of course it'd happen.




Search your heart...you know it to be true.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Search your heart...you know it to be true.



Pierce Brosnan would make a pretty great Thrawn.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Maybe they're waiting for Scarlett Johansson to be free?



I am not certain whether to say "hell, no!" or "hell, yes!" to that idea, as Johansson certainly has the proper appearance and experience for such a role, but I hope that she could properly portray the depth and complexity of the character and make her more than another "hot action girl."



Fang said:


> Pierce Brosnan would make a pretty great Thrawn.



I myself think that Benedict Cumberbatch would be great in that role.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2018)

No.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 11, 2018)

Fang said:


> No.



To what are you saying that, and why?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 12, 2018)

I fought the urge to sleep during the long flight scenes. Airships exchanging laser beams have always bored me as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Give me examples of dictators in starwars management before Disney.


It's a reference to something Kamal said in the other Star Wars thread not the previous Star Wars management.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> It's a reference to something Kamal said in the other Star Wars thread not the previous Star Wars management.


Sure seems like a good idea to bring it up out of nowhere then doesn't it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sure seems like a good idea to bring it up out of nowhere then doesn't it?



It was obvious he was responding to Kamal, who posted something so ridiculous that all of his posts are now tainted. You must have missed the aborted thread. It was quite amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It was obvious he was responding to Kamal, who posted something so ridiculous that all of his posts are now tainted. You must have missed the aborted thread. It was quite amazing.





> Sure seems like a good idea to bring it up out of nowhere then doesn't it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2018)

Don't see your point. If a user says something that changes the responders perception of every post they make or made, then it isn't out of nowhere. Nor was it meant for you. It was meant for Kamal.

Or are you losing this debate so badly that you have to start nitpicking everything? I haven't been paying attention, but it seems like there would be more relevant points that you should stick with...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Don't see your point. If a user says something that changes the responders perception of every post they make or made, then it isn't out of nowhere.


It's off topic and unrelated to the thread.


> Nor was it meant for you. It was meant for Kamal


Don't care.


> Or are you losing this debate so badly that you have to start nitpicking everything? I haven't been paying attention, but it seems like there would be more relevant points that you should stick with...


Debate? Are you that foolish?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's off topic and unrelated to the thread.
> 
> Don't care.



If you don't care, don't respond to posts that were clearly not meant for you. 



> Debate? Are you that foolish?



I haven't been paying attention to you, but you must be reaching if...this...is the only handle you can grasp on. 

But I went back a little and read everything and I still don't get why you're pushing on this. You say Star Wars is creatively bankrupt, Kamal disagrees and says it's mismanaged, Gaiash says it's not mismanaged and throws shade at the last time Kamal attempted to talk about management in Star Wars. It's about as natural of a progression for a topic as any other to be found here. 

When I made a "Did the New Star Wars movies vindicate the prequels" thread, someone attempted to derail it by comparing and contrasting the Old Trilogy with the new one and insisted that it was somehow on topic, even though the thread was about 'PT Vs NT'. Did you speak up then? Or all the times Kamal or Suigetsu overrides every topic with their politics? Any time Kamal will speak of Star Wars management, he will always have to answer for the stupid and irresponsible thing he said until he acknowledges he was wrong. It has become 'part of the topic'. End of discussion.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 12, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If you don't care, don't respond to posts that were clearly not meant for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time travel, identities being kept secret, what are we talking about here?

I think what i said is fairly irrelevant like most of the going back and forth here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If you don't care, don't respond to posts that were clearly not meant for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really are that deluded, holy shit.
The fact that the last jedi has no fucking outline is proof of mismanagement alone.
The fact that we're making movies based on a few lines that weren't actually important to the character is mismanagement.
The fact that there is a huge netloss on a franchise that is made to not fail is a proof of mismanagement.
The fact that they are doing it AGAIN with obi-wan anyway right after where he spent the whole time being a fucking hermit is embarrassing.
The fact there is in fact politics being forced into starwars that has nothing to do with starwars is also there.
The fact that the toys are not selling for years upon years upon years.

There isn't a debate to be had, it's a fact that it's a mismanaged mess. You're kidding yourselves.
Kamal has a point to stand on with mismanagement as do I concerning the lack of creativity as there is evidence for it.
There is next to no evidence for it being managed well.



> When I made a "Did the New Star Wars movies vindicate the prequels" thread, someone attempted to derail it by comparing and contrasting the Old Trilogy with the new one and insisted that it was somehow on topic, even though the thread was about 'PT Vs NT'. Did you speak up then?


You have the memory of a goldfish. I should have kept ignoring you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You really are that deluded, holy shit.
> The fact that the last jedi has no fucking outline is proof of mismanagement alone.
> The fact that we're making movies based on a few lines that weren't actually important to the character is mismanagement.
> The fact that there is a huge netloss on a franchise that is made to not fail is a proof of mismanagement.
> ...



And Gaiash, who disagrees with the mismanagement claims, has every right to point out that Kamal thinks Hitler would've done a better job at managing it.

I'm not even disagreeing with these points, as I DO think Star Wars hasn't been managed very well and I am concerned about the lack of creativity. I'm just not a dick about it and think it's reasonable to dismiss Kabal's opinions on the matter considering what he thinks would be an alternative. Now let me school you as to why some people disagree on the management. This is a very complex point, so read VERY carefully...


*Spoiler*: __ 



They...like the movies...
They...do not object to the creative direction of the franchise...

You can certainly point out the behind-the-scenes problems and I would agree with you, but you would also be forgetting the fact that the Old Trilogy also had its behind-the-scenes problems and one can easily argue that Lucas wasn't the greatest manager either. The budget for "Empire" was out of control and he more or less hijacked the production from the director of "Return of the Jedi", not to mention creative conflicts with certain members of the cast. If memory serves, the original film was deemed a disaster during its first test screening. Yet it doesn't matter as its fans like the final product...

As many, maybe even the majority, do with the new trilogy. Now even though I enjoyed all of the new films on some level, I do believe they've been mismanaged. But fans and haters alike will pick and choose which facts to believe/which ones support their opinions. Like how apparently part of the problem is that Star Wars is pushing its political agenda...and yet Kabal thinks that Hitler- a man saw cinema as a way to control the masses into accepting his own political agenda- is better... 




And wait a minute...Was it you who tried to derail my thread? Cause if so, that makes this so much funnier.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 12, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sure seems like a good idea to bring it up out of nowhere then doesn't it?


My post was only really directed at Kamal so I didn't feel the need to explain myself. It's not that different from how I heard about this when MartialHorror brought it up in the The Last Jedi thread. Sorry if it confused you but it wouldn't have made sense to add context in the original post.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The fact there is in fact politics being forced into starwars that has nothing to do with starwars is also there.


Star Wars has always been political. It has the word Wars in the title, war is extremely political. Leia in particular has always been a character tied to politics.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> There isn't a debate to be had, it's a fact that it's a mismanaged mess. You're kidding yourselves.


No it isn't. Saying something is a fact doesn't make it a fact. Most of your other examples were either because of experimenting (something they can afford to do now they have Disney money) or were just things you personally don't like. That's why I didn't include them in this reply, saying "I like that The Last Jedi was Rian Johnson's film instead of something he based on JJ Abrams' template" would just be my opinion and not say anything about the management.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is next to no evidence for it being managed well.


MartialHorror gave you the evidence, I like the new movies. The Force Awakens and The Last Jedi are my second and third favourite Star Wars movies, Rogue One is in the top 5 above A New Hope and while Solo is the weakest of the four it's still a fun movie. Also my original statement was "I'm fine with the management we already have"  so I don't really need proof.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have the memory of a goldfish. I should have kept ignoring you.


Goldfish don't have short memory spans, that's a myth that has been debunked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Goldfish don't have short memory spans, that's a myth that has been debunked.


Yeah, you're right. Goldfish do have longer memory spans than him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

lol this movie lost money


----------



## MShadows (Jun 13, 2018)

This movie hasn't hit the screens in Japan yet and I was pondering whether I should go watch it after the failure that was TLJ. 

I've seen lots of people think it's kind of meh, and tbh judging from the trailers it might be true. 

Plus, the guy that plays Han doesn't seem that interesting or on point.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2018)

Its just really boring and they double downed on the fuel antics from TLJ in Solo. The only real decent bit of the movie is the Kessel run and the black hole bit.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oh, the horror that star-ship fuel supplies are actually consequential, instead of every ship having unlimited fuel supplies.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Oh, the horror that star-ship fuel supplies are actually consequential, instead of every ship having unlimited fuel supplies.



Actually I like that. More limitations is good, gives more tension. It also opens trade storylines.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2018)

Only thing I'm curious about this bullshit movie is how Cyber Maul looks...

but I can wait for the Youtube clip.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Oh, the horror that star-ship fuel supplies are actually consequential, instead of every ship having unlimited fuel supplies.


Lets put this in perspective. There are multiple planets in the galaxy and the ships have MFTL capabilities.
The movement is happening in space where there is little resistance.
Where did you ever think fuel fit into the equation when the amount of fuel needed would be bigger than our universe?
So yes, the setting breaking horror.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lets put this in perspective. There are multiple planets in the galaxy and the ships have MFTL capabilities.
> The movement is happening in space where there is little resistance.
> Where did you ever think fuel fit into the equation when the amount of fuel needed would be bigger than our universe?



> Hyperspace involves entering another dimension of space once you hit light-speed (in both canons, taking advantage of wrinkles in the fabric of realspace to propel a ship to those speeds).  _Once in hyperspace, the hyperdrive is there to keep you in it._
> Claim amount of fuel needed is bigger than observable universe.

> Calls it "setting breaking" when there is a film involving hypermatter and its importance to space travel.
> Phantom Menace made it a plot point that a damaged, leaking hyperdrive meant the Naboo Cruiser _did not have enough power to get to Coruscant_
> A number of episodes in _The Clone Wars_ focused on the importance of various forms of fuel, from Malastarian Fuel to Rhydonium.

_Need I go on?

_


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yeah, you're right. Goldfish do have longer memory spans than him.



Than who?



RAGING BONER said:


> Only thing I'm curious about this bullshit movie is how Cyber Maul looks...
> 
> but I can wait for the Youtube clip.



Honestly, I didn't even notice the cyborg enhancements, but I was too "Wait, how the fuck is he still alive!?" to pay attention to those details.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> > Hyperspace involves entering another dimension of space once you hit light-speed (in both canons, taking advantage of wrinkles in the fabric of realspace to propel a ship to those speeds).  _Once in hyperspace, the hyperdrive is there to keep you in it._





> > Claim amount of fuel needed is bigger than observable universe.


 "Once you hit lightspeed"



> > Phantom Menace made it a plot point that a damaged, leaking hyperdrive meant the Naboo Cruiser _did not have enough power to get to Coruscant_


>Thinks it's a fuel problem
>They would have just bought fuel if it was a fuel problem due to a leak and had dealt with it later



> > Calls it "setting breaking" when there is a film involving hypermatter and its importance to space travel.


 >It was fuel just made for the Solo movie.
>The fuel is supposed to be more efficient than normal hypermatter
>They run out of fuel In the Last Jedi 
>Not buttfucking your plots over with fuel 




> > A number of episodes in _The Clone Wars_ focused on the importance of various forms of fuel, from Malastarian Fuel to Rhydonium.


Malastarian Fuel was only in two episodes.
"If the Republic
loses this planet it will cost them vital
fuel resources necessary for maintaining
their armies."
This is relating to maintaining military forces in a working condition, not hyperdrives.

Rhydonium was mentioned in the clone wars after disney bought the franchise.




> _Need I go on?_


Being an idiot? Please do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2018)

Like holy shit. That fuel in solo is right before the rebels beat the empire and would have ended up with access to said fuel in solo as the winners. The people with access to that fuel somehow run out before the first order that shouldn't have access to it as much as them if at all. Oh look another plot hole. The OG empire could have just ran down the rebels since they had better fuel and they didn't have the plot macguffin according to the last jedi. 

ST isn't even apart of the OT anymore, it's a flat out alternate universe now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like holy shit. That fuel in solo is right before the rebels beat the empire and would have ended up with access to said fuel in solo as the winners. The people with access to that fuel somehow run out before the first order that shouldn't have access to it as much as them if at all. Oh look another plot hole. The OG empire could have just ran down the rebels since they had better fuel and they didn't have the plot macguffin according to the last jedi.
> 
> ST isn't even apart of the OT anymore, it's a flat out alternate universe now.



Can we also just say the prequels are part of an 'alternate universe' too?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2018)

_Under ordinary operations, the presence of a sizable object along the route between the Raddus' realspace position *and its entry point into hyperspace* would have caused the heavy cruiser's fail-safes to cut in and shut down the hyperdrive...

However, the _Raddus_ had also accelerated *to nearly the speed of light at the point of that catastrophic impact - *and the column of plasma it became was hotter than a sun and intensely magnetized. - The Last Jedi _novelization, page 251

In other words, the _Raddus _*was still accelerating *by the time it hit the _Supremacy_, which was between it and its entry-point into hyperspace.

So, as I said: _*once you hit light-speed.*_  The _Raddus _hit the _Supremacy _when it was still below light-speed.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Once you hit lightspeed"



_The hyperdrive functioned by sending hypermatter particles to hurl a ship into hyperspace _*while preserving the vessel's mass/energy profile... - *Star Wars Wiki "Hyperdrive"

_The hyperdrive used a trans-physical effect to launch a starship beyond lightspeed and into hyperspace, making use of supralight hypermatter particles to make the hyperspace jump _*without changing the ship's complex configuration of mass and energy. *- Star Wars Wiki "Hyperdrive/Legends"

That explanation is in both canons - hyper-drives can allow a starship to reach light-speed and enter hyperspace _while preserving their mass-energy profiles, _meaning relativistic effects _do not occur, _meaning _near-infinite amounts of energy are not necessary.
_


Unlosing Ranger said:


> >Thinks it's a fuel problem
> >They would have just bought fuel if it was a fuel problem due to a leak and had dealt with it later



I mentioned that they needed to refuel _and repair, _because:


How about that, Qui-Gon said "We have to land somewhere to _refuel and repair the ship"_.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> >It was fuel just made for the Solo movie.
> >The fuel is supposed to be more efficient than normal hypermatter
> >They run out of fuel In the Last Jedi
> >Not buttfucking your plots over with fuel



Really?  So, just because _Solo_ introduces a rare type of hypermatter fuel, it somehow screws up the plot of _Last Jedi _because First Order pursuit led to the Resistance fleet burning through most of their fuel in their attempt to escape.  

Rather impressive how much you are trying to stretch things.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Malastarian Fuel was only in two episodes.
> "If the Republic
> loses this planet it will cost them vital
> fuel resources necessary for maintaining
> ...



Season 5 had already started by the time the deal went through.  You'd have to have proof that Disney suddenly mandated the "Clone Wars" show to introduce new types of fuel.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like holy shit. That fuel in solo _is right before the rebels beat the empire_ and would have ended up with access to said fuel in solo as the winners.



_Solo _was ten years before the Battle of Yavin, not "right before the Rebels beat the Empire"; it was right when the Rebellion _was starting to form_.  



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The people with access to that fuel somehow run out before the first order that shouldn't have access to it as much as them if at all. Oh look another plot hole.



You mean the small paramilitary force with minimal backing from the New Republic (that wasn't able to transfer all its fuel to the fleet in time before the First Order showed up), while the First Order had _most of the Unknown Regions _under their control, a region that would have its own sources of hypermatter, and covertly supplied resources by First Order-sympathetic groups in the known galaxy.  

It is not a plot hole at all.  Just something anyone with any modicum of reason could figure out.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2018)

Imagine being such a Disney apologist for Nu Wars that you will latch onto any and all things to give some form of insane attempt of defense to argue the retarded credibility of what stands as the most intellectually insulting chase scene in any sci-fi story on the silver screen. Imagine trying to conflate a scene in the Prequels when a small ass yacht is damaged badly yet still has the fuel once repaired to fucking go from one side of the galaxy to the other in 24 hours yet trying to argue big ass capital ships of a fucking military force that have decades of tech advantage can barely manage jumping from one star system to another across less distance.

This is cognitive dissonance unprecedented.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

Fang said:


> Imagine being such a Disney apologist for Nu Wars that you will latch onto any and all things to give some form of insane attempt of defense to argue the retarded credibility of what stands as the most intellectually insulting chase scene in any sci-fi story on the silver screen. Imagine trying to conflate a scene in the Prequels when a small ass yacht is damaged badly yet still has the fuel once repaired to fucking go from one side of the galaxy to the other in 24 hours yet trying to argue big ass capital ships of a fucking military force that have decades of tech advantage can barely manage jumping from one star system to another across less distance.
> 
> This is cognitive dissonance unprecedented.



OR, it's just some nerdy shit. 

Seriously, what is this argument even over? This franchise was practically conceived out of continuity errors and scientific inaccuracies. WHO CARES!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 13, 2018)

Star Wars is much more space fantasy than science fiction, so the tech is just backdrop.

Exactly how light-speed or blasters work is not any more important to the plot than whether or not the anatomy of the Game of Thrones dragons would really allow them to fly and breathe fire.

They can fly and breathe fire because *that's what dragons do*. Star Destroyers can fly across the galaxy in minutes because *that's what spaceships do*.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> OR, it's just some nerdy shit.
> 
> Seriously, what is this argument even over? This franchise was practically conceived out of continuity errors and scientific inaccuracies. WHO CARES!?



It is nerdy stuff. 



mr_shadow said:


> Star Wars is much more space fantasy than science fiction, so the tech is just backdrop.



This, too.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 13, 2018)

"leaking" in that case meaning radiation and fuel could have meant hypermatter or antimatter or whatever the fuck...

This is a stupid point to defend and worse Solo and TLJ plagiarized that shit right off the Battlestar Galactica reboot from the prior decade, right down to taking radioactive ore and making it a liquid substance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2018)

This fuel argument is dumb. Let's talk about how there aren't enough hot Twi'lek chicks in these movies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This fuel argument is dumb. Let's talk about how there aren't enough hot Twi'lek chicks in these movies.



What about the choice of picking ugly people instead of attractive ones for lead roles?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 13, 2018)

Fang said:


> What about the choice of picking ugly people instead of attractive ones for lead roles?



Like a no talent actress with a forehead larger than Ted Dansons and Kristen Stewarts solely to appeal to a demographic of degenerates that makes up the smallest minority in the films target audience?


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Like a no talent actress with a forehead larger than Ted Dansons and Kristen Stewarts solely to appeal to a demographic of degenerates that makes up the smallest minority in the films target audience?



I do admit Daisy Ridley looks like she could pull off the Xenomorph look with little make-up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

Fang said:


> What about the choice of picking ugly people instead of attractive ones for lead roles?





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Like a no talent actress with a forehead larger than Ted Dansons and Kristen Stewarts solely to appeal to a demographic of degenerates that makes up the smallest minority in the films target audience?



They say as they complain about those as Lucasfilms treating the fans like crap.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 13, 2018)

Fang said:


> I do admit Daisy Ridley looks like she could pull off the Xenomorph look with little make-up.



There's a reason why one of her only acting gigs prior to The Force Awakens was a corpse in a procedural drama 



MartialHorror said:


> They say as they complain about those as Lucasfilms treating the fans like crap.



I'm sorry are you equating tumblrites, made up orientations in the alphabet soup types and social justice advocates with the rest of the SW fandom and the mistreatment of said fandom? Because one group doesn't deserve it, the other group deserves to be perpetually ignored.

China, fucking China considered the push against "stereotypical attractiveness" and "convention" an attack on its values for christsakes


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 13, 2018)

Hotter Actors could help but really its the fucking story and characterization that needs work.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2018)

Fang said:


> What about the choice of picking ugly people instead of attractive ones for lead roles?



I like Danny Devito, Charlie Chaplin, John Candy, Stephen Dillane, Sylvester Stallone, and Patrick Stewart.

They may not be traditionally attractive people, but I enjoy their characters.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 13, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I like Danny Devito, Charlie Chaplin, John Candy, Stephen Dillane, Sylvester Stallone, and Patrick Stewart.
> 
> They may not be traditionally attractive people, but I enjoy their characters.



Depends on the role...this is space fantasy. Top Comedy actors are not suppose to look to attractive anyway.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Depends on the role...this is space fantasy. Top Comedy actors are not suppose to look to attractive anyway.



Patrick Stewart, aka Jean Luc Picard, isn't really attractive, but he is my favorite Star Trek captain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 13, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Patrick Stewart, aka Jean Luc Picard, isn't really attractive, but he is my favorite Star Trek captain.



He doesn't have to look attractive he is playing the veteran space captain...in Star Wars the leads are usually 20-35 or so. 

Reading twitter John makes a good point not the Actors Fault if the movie sucks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> There's a reason why one of her only acting gigs prior to The Force Awakens was a corpse in a procedural drama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saying!

There is a lot of the complaints that the part of the fandom who dislikes the new Star Wars movies are being treated like racists and misogynists...and then they say something misogynistic or start talking about how Hitler would be better for Star Wars than Kennedy. Would you be poking fun at their appearances if they were males? Because there are a lot of movies that are headlined by dudes who wouldn't be considered conventionally attractive. Either way, it's immature and petty. 

I might be misunderstanding you, but why should you care what "China, fucking China" thinks about physical attractiveness? The country is apparently racist enough that the marketing campaign had to downplay the fact that "Black Panther" stars black people. I seem to even remember some audience members complaining that the movie was 'too dark' in relation to their skin. So...how is this point in your favor?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 13, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> I like Danny Devito, Charlie Chaplin, John Candy, Stephen Dillane, Sylvester Stallone, and Patrick Stewart.
> 
> They may not be traditionally attractive people, but I enjoy their characters.



I wanna point out that Devito was at one point prior to marriage, the guy in Hollywood who got the most pussy , Devito is a talent and he has an incredible personality an amazing wit and acting range that's pretty broad. Devito both off set and on, is a type of human being whose aesthetics are part of his charm and its unfair to the kind of talent men and women both (because his wife Rea Perlman has looked like a ogress since she was 22 and she is no less amazing both as a human being and as an actress) whom Devito would rank amongst to compare him to the type of actor or actress I'm talking about.

Daisy Ridley isn't just unremarkable physically, she's unremarkable period and there's nothing about her that makes her the kind of talent or human being some of the others on that list are and were. She was further more deliberately chosen as was Driver...for how unseemly and generic she is both as a performer and as a looker. This isn't her fault, she's an extremely talented voice actress evidently for example..she is good elsewhere...but its the fault of Kennedy and Abrams for casting someone solely to appease a repugnant demographic that's assaulting creativity and art on every level...from Cartoons to conventional art to fucking films...its the age of mediocrity and the frumpy and the odd and those who glory in their abnormality and that's not comparable. Dany Devito, Rea Perlman, that Dwarf what played Mapes in Dune and was the worm lady from Solo...hell even Linda Hamilton were all phenomenal talents who took what nature gave them and made it part of why they were so loved...

These people don't do that...and their...tumblr style..bladness is something people inherently reject.



MartialHorror said:


> Just saying!



It was passive aggressive and poorly thought out.
[





MartialHorror said:


> There is a lot of the complaints that the part of the fandom who dislikes the new Star Wars movies are being treated like racists and misogynists...and then they say something misogynistic or start talking about how Hitler would be better for Star Wars than Kennedy.



Ah, so you're not interested in having an honest conversation and are flailing like an incontinent child and accusing me of bigotry and the dreaded misogyny (why is Misandry always acceptable? Why are we validating MGTOW retards by being so obscene we need to pose this question? ) gotcha...



MartialHorror said:


> Would you be poking fun at their appearances if they were males?



I do it all the time, all the time...more frequently then I do it to women in fact 

in fact the other day I got into it with a few open mouthed soy drinkers (Chuck Wendig included) because I suggested it was good that they were all step fathers, because if you're a male and have their features and their preferences for sustenance then its good that they don't breed...because their genetic material has no business contaminating the human race 

I think my most frequent comment about Adam Driver is that he looks like an alpaca, had to be cast as the love interest of one of the most malicious and hideous human beings in Hollywood (who also happens to be an incestuous p*d*p****) because he as a performer is so unsuited for science fiction (he's great in procedural movies and that cameo he had in Lincoln was top notch and that one comedy he was in with..James Bond was it?) that they're sacrificing his talent for his looks and again..it was a decision to appeal to a demographic that actively contaminates all it touches and has a demonstrably negative impact on any product they handle.

So again, shitty attempt at mud slinging pally



MartialHorror said:


> Because there are a lot of movies that are headlined by dudes who wouldn't be considered conventionally attractive. Either way, it's immature and petty.



It's hardly immature and petty, especially when it highlights a massive defect in the marketing, targets an unstable and corruptive demographic that again has been killing TV, books and movies for about 9 years now and is known for being unstable and unreasonable...and again..is part of that PC culture everyone is rebelling against.



MartialHorror said:


> I might be misunderstanding you, but why should you care what "China, fucking China" thinks about physical attractiveness?



Well, as far as I'm concerned not allowing Japan to remain in control of most of China was the biggest mistake we ever made, Taiwan is the true capital of China and the PRC are a rogue operation and a threat to global freedom who wield an almost unearthly amount of influence in western democracies  So me personally...I don't give a shit what some illegitimate government founded by one of the biggest degenerates and child killers in history has to say...Hooowwevvveer...if i were a Hollywood executive? I'd be looking at India, China and Japan...two enormous markets who are gate keepers to the rest of Asia...are societies that view our progressive ideals with disgust and in some cases actively consider any attempts to push them on their societies as acts of aggression that merit an official response. I'd be looking at the cost both in production and in marketing and in licencing and realize for example that...Japanese owned companies or subsidiaries thereof not only produce my toys or merchandise but control the non Chinese market when it comes to debuting movies in theaters. If I don't play ball, they can only not only shut me out of an entire hemisphere but break all my toys and deny all the income therein...


I'm looking at a near quarter of a billion dollar production budget and who knows how many millions more in marketing and realizing I need to make back triple my investment to make a prophet and I can't do that without...appearing that market.

Which ultimately explains what's happening to Kathleen Kennedy..Star Wars came within an inch close to being designated subversive material twice in China...I have no idea what India thinks of it but given some political leaders there have called LGBT people "a demonic plague upon the earth' and view the idea of coexistence as an attack upon the human soul...I can make a safe guess...and Japan? Japan has come into conflict with Western animators and artists and activists from the exact same demographic she's courted and it nearly cost the WB for example..billions four years ago.

Ultimately..if you're about the bottom line...then you need to play ball with the Asian market wants.


MartialHorror said:


> The country is apparently racist enough that the marketing campaign had to downplay the fact that "Black Panther" stars black people. I seem to even remember some audience members complaining that the movie was 'too dark' in relation to their skin. So...how is this point in your favor?



See above. I also find it depressing that a regime so absurd and bestial as the PRC can recognize the sequel trilogy as an attack upon story telling itself...and we still struggle to grasp this and indeed even spawned this deconstructivist nonsense ourselves...depressing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 14, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Just saying!
> 
> There is a lot of the complaints that the part of the fandom who dislikes the new Star Wars movies are being treated like racists and misogynists...and then they say something misogynistic or start talking about how Hitler would be better for Star Wars than Kennedy. Would you be poking fun at their appearances if they were males? Because there are a lot of movies that are headlined by dudes who wouldn't be considered conventionally attractive. Either way, it's immature and petty.
> 
> I might be misunderstanding you, but why should you care what "China, fucking China" thinks about physical attractiveness? The country is apparently racist enough that the marketing campaign had to downplay the fact that "Black Panther" stars black people. I seem to even remember some audience members complaining that the movie was 'too dark' in relation to their skin. So...how is this point in your favor?


I said Hitler and Stalin as a team and since they both dead relax already. There is no they unless you embraced that bitchass gender term from TUMBLR.

Could you not make mountains out of every molehill?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> It was passive aggressive and poorly thought out.
> [
> 
> Ah, so you're not interested in having an honest conversation and are flailing like an incontinent child and accusing me of bigotry and the dreaded misogyny (why is Misandry always acceptable? Why are we validating MGTOW retards by being so obscene we need to pose this question? ) gotcha...
> ...



Soy drinkers? Jesus, does every Star Wars hater borrow terminology from the alt-right? You say I'm more interested in 'flailing like an incontinent child' than a conversation, but I've been trying to do that since "The Last Jedi" and every time it just highlighted the toxic behavior of the hatedom. 



> It's hardly immature and petty, especially when it highlights a massive defect in the marketing, targets an unstable and corruptive demographic that again has been killing TV, books and movies for about 9 years now and is known for being unstable and unreasonable...and again..is part of that PC culture everyone is rebelling against.



It is immature and petty and you're just trying to justify it by hiding behind the rebellion against PC culture. Let me ask you this, if instead of being safe within the confines of the web, the actresses were right in front of you. Would you say these exact same things?

You also seem to be one step from blaming Social Justice Warriors for everything. 



> Well, as far as I'm concerned not allowing Japan to remain in control of most of China was the biggest mistake we ever made, Taiwan is the true capital of China and the PRC are a rogue operation and a threat to global freedom who wield an almost unearthly amount of influence in western democracies  So me personally...I don't give a shit what some illegitimate government founded by one of the biggest degenerates and child killers in history has to say...Hooowwevvveer...if i were a Hollywood executive? I'd be looking at India, China and Japan...two enormous markets who are gate keepers to the rest of Asia...are societies that view our progressive ideals with disgust and in some cases actively consider any attempts to push them on their societies as acts of aggression that merit an official response. I'd be looking at the cost both in production and in marketing and in licencing and realize for example that...Japanese owned companies or subsidiaries thereof not only produce my toys or merchandise but control the non Chinese market when it comes to debuting movies in theaters. If I don't play ball, they can only not only shut me out of an entire hemisphere but break all my toys and deny all the income therein...



Holy shit, dude. Are you aware of the atrocities that Japan committed against China during WW2? 

If they view our 'progressive ideals with disgust', fuck em. If we're going to be slaves to other countries opinions, well, we'd never be able to cast an African American in a prominent role again. 




> I'm looking at a near quarter of a billion dollar production budget and who knows how many millions more in marketing and realizing I need to make back triple my investment to make a prophet and I can't do that without...appearing that market.
> 
> Which ultimately explains what's happening to Kathleen Kennedy..Star Wars came within an inch close to being designated subversive material twice in China...I have no idea what India thinks of it but given some political leaders there have called LGBT people "a demonic plague upon the earth' and view the idea of coexistence as an attack upon the human soul...I can make a safe guess...and Japan? Japan has come into conflict with Western animators and artists and activists from the exact same demographic she's courted and it nearly cost the WB for example..billions four years ago.
> 
> ...



So your saying to appease foreign markets, we need to sacrifice our own ideals? No LGBT representation and if an actor or actress doesn't reflect THEIR opinions on physical attractiveness, they should not be cast? That's kind of fucked up. But it probably wouldn't matter anyway in the case of Star Wars and China, because Star Wars was never a big deal over there and the Chinese Government would probably be really uncomfortable with stories involving rebellions, etc.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 14, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Soy drinkers? Jesus, does every Star Wars hater borrow terminology from the alt-right?]



Richard Spencer is the biggest soyboy on the planet  he even sounds like a passive aggressive, effete idiot and his laughable "rebuttals" sound like an incredibly offensive stereotype of an old school gay 'wife" being catty after one too may memosas 

The Alt right are a bunch of Japan worshipping genetic hobgoblins. Just because they project their own inadequacies on an equally inferior group of equally "castrated" individuals doesn't make them any less the kind of inferior human being that should also..not breed 

hell there really is no difference between an SJW and an Alt righter right down to the irrational self hatred of their own ethnic backgrounds (or supposed in the case of Spencer ). the only difference is one masks that self hatred in the poorly articulated defense of the self and the other openly embraces it.

So yeah continue to cheap shot me all you want, you couldn't begin to guess at my actual politics or social views.



MartialHorror said:


> You say I'm more interested in 'flailing like an incontinent child' than a conversation, but I've been trying to do that since "The Last Jedi" and every time it just highlighted the toxic behavior of the hatedom.



Except you kind of haven't because you aren't capable of following me...


MartialHorror said:


> It is immature and petty and you're just trying to justify it by hiding behind the rebellion against PC culture.



Yeah me and entire landmasses of motherfuckers evidently 


MartialHorror said:


> Let me ask you this, if instead of being safe within the confines of the web, the actresses were right in front of you. Would you say these exact same things?



I would certainly not hesitate to tell Kennedy she was an idiot endorsing Abrams for picking Daisy Ridley over the myriad of more talented female actresses specifically due to her appearance. Rachel Hurd Wood and Soarise Ronan immediately come to mind, Ronan who isn't exactly traditionally attractive and yet a heads over heels superior performer to Ridley in every conceivable way.

Hell he could have picked an African American actress to play Rey, there are several phenomenally talented young black and mixed race women in Hollywood who would have blown the roll out of the water and you could have set up a teacher/student clash with Phasma that had way more gravitas...and fused the role of Rey and Finn together and streamlined the plot a bit..plus it justifies her capacity as a swords woman if she was say, a close student of Captain phasma or someshit?

I wouldn't condemn Ridley and call her an ugly cunt for making a decision...its not her fault she was cast with an agenda and given her health problems she is paying a very high price to be Rey and I can admire that. I would however not hesitate at all to call Kennedy a dumbass for her brain dead decisions, call johnson a reactionary bigot with a deconstructivist bent and the like...

again you attempting to portray me as some manbaby who'd lack the balls to conduct myself thusly offline is going to backfire on you real bad...Because I have never compromised myself like that...any way.



MartialHorror said:


> You also seem to be one step from blaming Social Justice Warriors for everything.



No, I'm blaming people who decided it was more important to lecture the world at the expense of story telling and profit making and in doing so alienated much of a fanbase they can't live without. that they happen to be SJW's is just a convention of geography and background.


MartialHorror said:


> Holy shit, dude. Are you aware of the atrocities that Japan committed against China during WW2?



More so than you likely are, as my own research into what happened in Asia leads me to believe historians greatly diminish the body count of the Empire of Japan due to empathy over the Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. In fact I'm with the historians (including several Japanese historians both nationalist or otherwise) who think the EOJ may very well have exterminated upwards of 15-20% of the whole of Asia.

doesn't change the fact that the only legitimate governments in Asia at the time were the koumintan out of Taiwan, India and Japan. And that Chiang Kai Shek, Kantaro Suzuki and Rajaji were kinda the only legitimate heads of state and that letting a maniac like Mao Tse Tung run roughshod over one of the largest countries on earth was one of the dumbest fucking mistakes made post war.

And that the rest of the world would have better off if China was never independent and free unless divided between Taiwan and Japan 




MartialHorror said:


> If they view our 'progressive ideals with disgust', fuck em. If we're going to be slaves to other countries opinions, well, we'd never be able to cast an African American in a prominent role again.



Yeah the problem is...a lot of Americans agree with them and you know, this being a global economy and all..if you're a businessman in charge of a company in the business of making movies for global consumption..you kinda need to pay attention to that.



MartialHorror said:


> So your saying to appease foreign markets, we need to sacrifice our own ideals?



I'm saying in the interest of making a profit, companies that are all about making a profit using visual story telling as a medium should y'know...be about making a fucking profit and not alienating everyone but a small and actively disruptive fanbase that has again...been doing damage to entertainment and art for almost a decade and several years ago nearly got western cartoons temporarily banned in Japan because some dumb fuck decided to race lift a sketch gifted to a certain studio as a courtesy by a beloved visual media creator over yonder..

I'm saying if its part of that sub culture...its a proven threat to making a buck and has already assaulted a sizable chunk of your base and you should recognize that. Also you know...regular people being sick of that shit.



MartialHorror said:


> No LGBT representation and if an actor or actress doesn't reflect THEIR opinions on physical attractiveness, they should not be cast? That's kind of fucked up.



Well, when it comes to LGBT representation, its really simple. The number of people from a 2.3% of humanity minority, cast in movies should reflect that they are one of the smallest demographics on the planet and that's about it.



MartialHorror said:


> But it probably wouldn't matter anyway in the case of Star Wars and China, because Star Wars was never a big deal over there and the Chinese Government would probably be really uncomfortable with stories involving rebellions, etc.



That's...hilariously bad reasoning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Charlie Chaplin
> 
> They may not be traditionally attractive people, but I enjoy their characters.



Aside from charlie looking dapper those actors have huge charisma and acting chops.
If the OT had anything it was natural charisma and the actors growing into the role on top of it. (If the actor is telling you it isn't something the character wouldn't do after all of that. As the director you should listen to some degree. Guess what didn't happen. Mark's talent and charisma was wasted along with the final starring role of Carrie Fisher)
Even PT had a few good actors that make it marks above ST.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Richard Spencer is the biggest soyboy on the planet  he even sounds like a passive aggressive, effete idiot and his laughable "rebuttals" sound like an incredibly offensive stereotype of an old school gay 'wife" being catty after one too may memosas
> 
> The Alt right are a bunch of Japan worshipping genetic hobgoblins. Just because they project their own inadequacies on an equally inferior group of equally "castrated" individuals doesn't make them any less the kind of inferior human being that should also..not breed
> 
> ...



If it seems like I'm taking 'shots', it's not really my intent. I am trying to understand you, but you're admittedly a lot more of an enigma than Suigetsu, Kamal and even fang. Your posts almost seem contradictory, although this certainly could be because it's almost impossible to get the scope of ones opinions in a single post.

I keep hearing variations of "small and actively disruptive fanbase that has again...been doing damage to entertainment and art for almost a decade", but I think you're all overestimating how general audiences perceive this 'Social Justice' stuff. I highly doubt most people who go to the movies know who Kennedy is, what her agenda is or would even register said agenda while they're watching a movie. You say this it's appealing to a 'small and disruptive' base, but I would technically argue that you're part of an equally 'small and disruptive' base. 

When it came down to it, I don't think most people cared that the protagonists were a white female and a black male. I don't think they cared about the female empowerment, especially as it can be argued that the original Star Wars did the same thing. If they took an issue with "The Last Jedi", it was more to do with some wonky subplots that still would've been wonky had the women been dudes and the minorities been white. Or with killing Luke. If they've gotten bored with Star Wars, it would be because of a combination of over-saturation and underwhelming quality.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If it seems like I'm taking 'shots', it's not really my intent. I am trying to understand you, but you're admittedly a lot more of an enigma than Suigetsu, Kamal and even fang. Your posts almost seem contradictory, although this certainly could be because it's almost impossible to get the scope of ones opinions in a single post.
> 
> I keep hearing variations of "small and actively disruptive fanbase that has again...been doing damage to entertainment and art for almost a decade", but I think you're all overestimating how general audiences perceive this 'Social Justice' stuff. I highly doubt most people who go to the movies know who Kennedy is, what her agenda is or would even register said agenda while they're watching a movie. You say this it's appealing to a 'small and disruptive' base, but I would technically argue that you're part of an equally 'small and disruptive' base.
> 
> When it came down to it, I don't think most people cared that the protagonists were a white female and a black male. I don't think they cared about the female empowerment, especially as it can be argued that the original Star Wars did the same thing. If they took an issue with "The Last Jedi", it was more to do with some wonky subplots that still would've been wonky had the women been dudes and the minorities been white. Or with killing Luke. If they've gotten bored with Star Wars, it would be because of a combination of over-saturation and underwhelming quality.


Tell me about me, please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Plexa (Jun 16, 2018)

I took my dad to see it today for Father's Day. It was okay. It was certainly a movie that was showing on the screen.

Are we still worried about spoilers?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Darth Maul reveal threw me, but not as much as the realisation that this isn't a standalone movie.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 16, 2018)

This movie felt incomplete. I wondered why till I learned from a colleague at work that this wasn't a stand-alone movie. That explained why this felt so... Average...


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 16, 2018)

@The Immortal WatchDog 

The United Nations recognized the People's Republic as the legal government of China in 1971, which was followed by the United States in 1979. *Fourty years ago.
*
The "Republic of China" in Taiwan is currently only recognized by 18 countries (of 193). A crowd that's getting ever smaller.  Since the election of the current president in 2016 they've lost 4 allies, with more likely to come.

tl;dr

:letgo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> @The Immortal WatchDog
> 
> The United Nations recognized the People's Republic as the legal government of China in 1971, which was followed by the United States in 1979. *Fourty years ago.
> *
> ...


Let go of china?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2018)

Forty*


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 16, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Let go of china?



You don't know the power of the Dark Side...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 16, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> @The Immortal WatchDog
> 
> The United Nations recognized the People's Republic as the legal government of China in 1971, which was followed by the United States in 1979. *Fourty years ago.
> *
> ...



Yup the UN an illigitimate corrupt organization that promotes and hires more human traffickers than most progressive parties. Completely subverted by the PRC and turned into a chinese puppet organizarion.

Of course they recognize the PRC. Both entities dont deserve to exist and both are the spawns of satan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2018)

Plexa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Darth Maul reveal threw me, *but not as much as the realisation that this isn't a standalone movie.*



Are you serious? This movie detailed every important aspect of Han's life prior to Episode IV, so there is no need for any further films starring him, but a film that focused on Qira and Darth Maul would be very awesome.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If it seems like I'm taking 'shots', it's not really my intent. I am trying to understand you



This is just a farcical lie, you are in no way trying to understand me, that you lead with the implication that "misogynists are behind this' and "fans who object to the new trilogy are toxic" means you believe a complete fabrication, a really bad one at that. It means you are taking a position of politics and personal biases than any open minded or objective attempt to understand what's wrong. 


MartialHorror said:


> but you're admittedly a lot more of an enigma than Suigetsu, Kamal and even fang. Your posts almost seem contradictory, although this certainly could be because it's almost impossible to get the scope of ones opinions in a single post.



Nuance is evidently a lost art 


MartialHorror said:


> I keep hearing variations of "small and actively disruptive fanbase that has again...been doing damage to entertainment and art for almost a decade", but I think you're all overestimating how general audiences perceive this 'Social Justice' stuff.


This is fantastical thinking on your part..if you truly believe that.




MartialHorror said:


> I highly doubt most people who go to the movies know who Kennedy is, what her agenda is or would even register said agenda while they're watching a movie.



Okay now you aren't even reading my posts properly, especially if you got "the average audience goer knows about what some fugly ass Cal Arts cultist did to a cowboy bebop sketch" in so far as my commentary on that particular demographic doing actual damage. Tumblrites, Cal Arts types whatever you want to call them, have been actively doing an incredible amount of damage to western entertainment behind the scenes to the point where Cartoon Network nearly lost its ability to broadcast any of its shows in Asia or sell any merchandise in Japan due to the antics of one asshole who decided anime needed more minorities and race lifted a character   or the WB nearly being bankrupted by Toho studios and their subsidiaries in disgust over someshit around 2013 for similar reasons.

Kennedy understands she is pissing off 50% of domestic audience and 70% of her international audience. She knows more so, that the people in the film and television industries overseas have been in a sort of culture war with the progressives in America and have the means to do catastrophic damage to corporations like the WDC...she is choosing to court suicide by angry Japanese/Chinese moguls and pissed off domestic fans...to appease an echo chamber,.


MartialHorror said:


> You say this it's appealing to a 'small and disruptive' base, but I would technically argue that you're part of an equally 'small and disruptive' base.



Yes its such an incredibly small base that Kennedy has had to dedicate multiple PR firms and several years of media assaults and blitzes on said fanbase and still they're losing money hand over fist and just had the invincible image of star wars as guaranteed money shattered into a million pieces...because of such a minor..fanbase. Now they've got their comic book writers and novelists filing frivolous lawsuits and trying to deny the first amendment rights of other people.

 Beyond that, idiotically implying that I'm a sexist and some kind cowardly keyboard warrior, which was as sad as it was unoriginal and rehearsed, because I object to what I see as a series of really moronic decisions that serve no purpose beyond pointless antagonism is...a testament to your intentions here.

You review movies yes? Do you have a financial incentive to be this blind? Are you a muckraking yellow journalists with no sense of professional ethics? Am I dealing with a Dinosaur media tier fraud? Is this why you continue to sling mud at me and harp on long debunked claims as if they were some manner of religious mantra?

Do you fancy yourself a digital Hearst? Is SW your digital USS Maine?  


MartialHorror said:


> If they've gotten bored with Star Wars, it would be because of a combination of over-saturation and underwhelming quality.



ahh and thus the narrative changes...almost from the mouths of Lucasfilms PR department....maybe you are on the take


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> This is just a farcical lie, you are in no way trying to understand me, that you lead with the implication that "misogynists are behind this' and "fans who object to the new trilogy are toxic" means you believe a complete fabrication, a really bad one at that. It means you are taking a position of politics and personal biases than any open minded or objective attempt to understand what's wrong.
> 
> 
> Nuance is evidently a lost art
> ...



Don't really have any interest in responding to this, as you took too long to respond yourself and your opinions are kind of depressing. You say I'm lying, although I have no idea why, as I have less emotional investment in Star Wars or Kennedy than you seem to have. You say I'm more interested in politics, but you're the one making posts about how the U.N is the spawn of Satan or some shit like that. You make a lot of claims without any evidence, but clearly are in favor of your own agenda which you certainly had before Star Wars came along and antagonized you.

You're on a social and political crusade and I'm simply a film enthusiast, so this isn't really a fight I want to have. If you want to be an asshole about it, I guess that's your business.

Jesus, this franchise sure attracts a bizarre crowd.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Don't really have any interest in responding to this, as you took too long to respond yourself and your opinions are kind of depressing. You say I'm lying, although I have no idea why, as I have less emotional investment in Star Wars or Kennedy than you seem to have. You say I'm more interested in politics, but you're the one making posts about how the U.N is the spawn of Satan or some shit like that. You make a lot of claims without any evidence, but clearly are in favor of your own agenda which you certainly had before Star Wars came along and antagonized you.
> 
> You're on a social and political crusade and I'm simply a film enthusiast, so this isn't really a fight I want to have. If you want to be an asshole about it, I guess that's your business.
> 
> Jesus, this franchise sure attracts a bizarre crowd.



This was probably one of the lamest attempts at misdirection and saving face I've ever seen...but I suppose its what I should have expected from a modern film critic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You're on a social and political crusade and I'm simply a film enthusiast, so this isn't really a fight I want to have. If you want to be an asshole about it, I guess that's your business.


You defending this shit from Lucasfilm isnt a mindless crusade?

If you dont care why shill so hard?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 18, 2018)

Es said:


> You defending this shit from Lucasfilm isnt a mindless crusade?
> 
> If you dont care why shill so hard?



Well, contrary to his nonsensical claim that I'm taking an emotional stance, I in fact accused him of being one of the thousands of reviewers paid pennies by Lucasfilm to cover their asses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Well, contrary to his nonsensical claim that I'm taking an emotional stance, I in fact accused him of being one of the thousands of reviewers paid pennies by Lucasfilm to cover their asses.


theres more useful means to get cash

like donating blood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2018)

Es said:


> You defending this shit from Lucasfilm isnt a mindless crusade?
> 
> If you dont care why shill so hard?




Mindless crusade? I found the movies to be reasonably entertaining, not genre changing masterpieces or great science fiction adventures. I don't think they're comparable to the original trilogy. I rated most of these movies between a 6 and a 7/10. How am I 'shilling' them when most of my posts these days seem to be about how any good points the detractors have is buried underneath heaps of petty insults and childish behavior?

This is another thing. I call out people for mocking the actress who plays Rose because of her physical appearance and this somehow translates into me being a 'paid' reviewer who shills for Disney? And Immortal Watchdog accuses me misdirection? What the fuck is wrong with this fanbase? When did 'not being an asshole' translate into shilling?

Also, Immortal Watchdog, you are taking an emotional stance. Part of the reason I didn't bother with your post is because you're still salty over my initial response to you, based on how many times you bring up "You present me as some man-child, etc." even though that was a few posts ago. I was trying to move on from it and give you the benefit of the doubt, but clearly I hurt your feelings.

Finally, on this talk of me being "paid" to "shill". Um, do you guys know that I'm retired? The last Star Wars flick I reviewed was "Rogue One", long before the backlash became a tidal wave. Now I spend my days talking about B-movie franchises like "Children of the Corn" or "Tremors"...Unless you think me throwing together a quick post on narutoforums and calling "Solo" 'a little underwhelming' is enough to get paid for...


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Mindless crusade? I found the movies to be reasonably entertaining, not genre changing masterpieces or great science fiction adventures. I don't think they're comparable to the original trilogy. I rated most of these movies between a 6 and a 7/10. How am I 'shilling' them when most of my posts these days seem to be about how any good points the detractors have is buried underneath heaps of petty insults and childish behavior?
> 
> This is another thing. I call out people for mocking the actress who plays Rose because of her physical appearance and this somehow translates into me being a 'paid' reviewer who shills for Disney? And Immortal Watchdog accuses me misdirection? What the fuck is wrong with this fanbase? When did 'not being an asshole' translate into shilling?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2018)

Sasuga Disney

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Star Wars let me down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Also, Immortal Watchdog, you are taking an emotional stance. Part of the reason I didn't bother with your post is because you're still salty over my initial response to you, based on how many times you bring up "You present me as some man-child, etc." even though that was a few posts ago. I was trying to move on from it and give you the benefit of the doubt, but clearly I hurt your feelings.



I bring it up because its a rehearsed tactic, I bring it up, not because it hurt my feelings but because the mere accusation itself, having repeated ad nauseam across the  internet to the point that one can usually determine if the person you're dealing with is an honest individual or an ideologue by the use of those words in that order alone. So no, you didn't hurt my feelings...But I will continue to harp on it because the mere fact that you would even say that makes you dishonest, it goes towards impeaching your credibility,.

You damned yourself the moment you said that and I'm bringing it up constantly because nearly anyone reading this thread is so exhausted and disgusted with the mindset of people who would said that, that they know to roll their eyes and dismiss the one saying that solely for the statement.

So no, this isn't about my feelings its about whether or not you're capable of an objective and honest opinion. You aren't and I'm more than happy to make that fact known as loudly as possible.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2018)

RIP Star Wars

1977-2018

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm not interested in the next one at all.

Maybe ten years from now they can try with some new characters?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 18, 2018)

They need to try something new. Move away from the Empire, Rebellion etc.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I bring it up because its a rehearsed tactic, I bring it up, not because it hurt my feelings but because the mere accusation itself, having repeated ad nauseam across the  internet to the point that one can usually determine if the person you're dealing with is an honest individual or an ideologue by the use of those words in that order alone. So no, you didn't hurt my feelings...But I will continue to harp on it because the mere fact that you would even say that makes you dishonest, it goes towards impeaching your credibility,.
> 
> You damned yourself the moment you said that and I'm bringing it up constantly because nearly anyone reading this thread is so exhausted and disgusted with the mindset of people who would said that, that they know to roll their eyes and dismiss the one saying that solely for the statement.
> 
> So no, this isn't about my feelings its about whether or not you're capable of an objective and honest opinion. You aren't and I'm more than happy to make that fact known as loudly as possible.



Oi, whatever you say.

Because I will continue to just say that the guy whose idea of a good time is mocking an actresses physical appearance just has really thin skin.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 18, 2018)

fucking golden; and all too accurate 


Fang said:


> Sasuga Disney


it's a strange feeling to be happy at the failure of something you once loved...but at this point I'd be willing to spend money just to pour gasoline on that dumpster fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Oi, whatever you say.
> 
> Because I will continue to just say that the guy whose idea of a good time is mocking an actresses physical appearance just has really thin skin.



only my commentary on their appearance and health issues has nothing to do with maliciousness and everything to do with using it as evidence to support my allegation that Kennedy is appeasing the worse demographic possible, so again muckraking cheap shot from a yellow journalist 



RAGING BONER said:


> it's a strange feeling to be happy at the failure of something you once loved...but at this point I'd be willing to spend money just to pour gasoline on that dumpster fire.



I'm fine with this, if enough damage is done they'll have to go forward and do something that isn't sewage or simply kill the franchise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 18, 2018)

Fang said:


> RIP Star Wars
> 
> 1977-2018


Could Comicsgate people get enough money to continue the EU?. They should never mention it of course, they should just use the cash they got for their other projects and put it up for free. People would knwo waht is up.

That shit would annoy Disney so fucking much.


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not interested in the next one at all.
> 
> Maybe ten years from now they can try with some new characters?



CIS Lords and the Chauvinistic Empire vs Trans Knights of the LGBTIQ Republic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> only my commentary on their appearance and health issues has nothing to do with maliciousness and everything to do with using it as evidence to support my allegation that Kennedy is appeasing the worse demographic possible, so again muckraking cheap shot from a yellow journalist
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with this, if enough damage is done they'll have to go forward and do something that isn't sewage or simply kill the franchise.



only my commentary on your conduct and behavior has nothing to do with maliciousness and everything to do with using it as evidence to support my allegation that the hatedom is toxic, so again muckraking.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> only my commentary on your conduct and behavior has nothing to do with maliciousness and everything to do with using it as evidence to support my allegation that the hatedom is toxic, so again muckraking.



Its not clever when you do it, its just sad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Its not clever when you do it, its just sad.



Yeah the post that I was stealing from was pretty sad.


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2018)

They clearly failed to get that 1001th year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 18, 2018)

In the EU it just meant not galactic level war. it was still impressive.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 18, 2018)

I swear your reasons for not liking The Last Jedi get stupider and stupider. You're aware Luke's perspective is supposed to be flawed right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I swear your reasons for not liking The Last Jedi get stupider and stupider. You're aware Luke's perspective is supposed to be flawed right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 18, 2018)

That ascribes level of competence to the director that does not exist.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2018)

TLJ is a insulting stupid movie though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I swear your reasons for not liking The Last Jedi get stupider and stupider. You're aware Luke's perspective is supposed to be flawed right?


lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Es (Jun 19, 2018)

NGL I feel bad for like the actors in Soylo a tad


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 19, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I swear your reasons for not liking The Last Jedi get stupider and stupider. You're aware Luke's perspective is supposed to be flawed right?


It is supposed to be the catalyst for moving beyond the light and dark so fuck it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

And yet all it took was an old man and an emotionally unstable kid to crumble it forever.

Luke is right


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> And yet all it took was an old man and an emotionally unstable kid to crumble it forever.
> 
> Luke is right



>Darth Sidious
>just an "old man"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> >Darth Sidious
> >just an "old man"



it's like he doesn't know the franchise at all


----------



## Es (Jun 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> And yet all it took was an old man and an emotionally unstable kid to crumble it forever.
> 
> Luke is right


A sith lord and the most powerful force user in a while


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> >Darth Sidious
> >just an "old man"


Compared to the hundred Jedi he made a fool of..yes he's just an old man.


----------



## Es (Jun 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Compared to the hundred Jedi he made a fool of..yes he's just an old man.


Wut

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 19, 2018)

>Is a literal blur with a lightsaber
>oldman
Looks like someone bought the "I'm too weak." bit a little too hard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2018)

For what it's worth, Palpatine's plan was pretty ridiculous and all it took to topple the Jedi was...them being unusually stupid...

It was kind of obvious that Luke was throwing shade at the prequels with that speech.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Es said:


> Wut


It wasn't Sidious power that destroyed the Jedi. He ran from Yoda and almost died at Mace's hand. The Jedi died because of their flawed ideals and lack of foresight. 

Luke says the legacy of the Jedi is one of failure.

I'm saying he is right since it only took 1 Sith Lord to outsmart a neglected time bomb to end them for good. It proves their foundation was weak and shouldn't ever be followed in the future.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Compared to the hundred Jedi he made a fool of..yes he's just an old man.



Not really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> It wasn't Sidious power that destroyed the Jedi. He ran from Yoda and almost died at Mace's hand. The Jedi died because of their flawed ideals and lack of foresight.
> 
> Luke says the legacy of the Jedi is one of failure.



The Prequels pretty much spelled that out.  Sidious did use the Dark Side nexus under the temple to cloud the Jedi's sight, but it was the Jedi's own arrogance that led to assume the Sith were extinct for a thousand years and that they could not possibly return without the Jedi knowing, _when the Sith were never gone.  _Furthermore, the weapon that destroyed the Jedi across the galaxy was the Clone Army and Order 66, while Sidious left Anakin to lead the assault on the Jedi Temple itself.  

The entire Clone Wars itself was a gambit to erode public opinion of the Jedi Order and elevate public opinion of "Chancellor Palpatine", ensuring that Palpatine could wipe out the Jedi Order and establish the Galactic Empire to the applause of the galaxy.  

The Palpatine that George Lucas created was a powerful Dark Side user, but not the semi-immortal god the EU turned him into from Dark Empire onward.  If it was just his power that was the focus, he wouldn't be as interesting; the power is just a bonus to a master manipulator who gets what he wants not with might, but with words and shaping perceptions.

In that sense, Luke was correct about the Jedi Order of the past: one of the running themes of the Prequels was how the Jedi were continually deceived and tricked by the Sith, and how every action they took led them right into the Sith's hands.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2018)

>Catalyst thinking RoTS Sidious wasn't heavily based off his EU development from George

El oh fucking el

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 19, 2018)

Sidious didn't even plan this all out by himself. He was the culmination of a 1000 years of Sith scheming...

Rian Johnson is just a shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 19, 2018)

Luke makes valid criticisms of the Jedi and their failures while ignoring their positives because he's so bitter about the things he doesn't like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2018)

I mean, like it or not, the Jedi were pretty f@cking stupid in the prequels. They recognized the potential for darkness in Anakin, ignored it and were ultimately brought down by one of their own. They relied too much on the clone army, putting themselves in a vulnerable position to be taken out easily. Granted, I see this all as simply bad writing and Palpatine's plotting is too ridiculous to be considered 'good writing'. When Mace Windu goes to arrest him, one Jedi even seems to be facing in the wrong f@cking direction.

All of which is why I see Luke's speech as throwing shade at the prequels.

Prior to "The Phantom Menace", I always assumed that the Jedi just gradually wilted away until there were too few to make a difference in the Galaxy.

I also love how apparently the Sith always function as 'Master and Apprentice' and its assumed the Apprentice will either slay the Master for a promotion or die trying...but Palpatine seems to think that Vader surpassing him will secure his victory for...reasons?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh look another purge at Force Boards.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Oh look another purge at Force Boards.



What?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> The Prequels pretty much spelled that out. Sidious did use the Dark Side nexus under the temple to cloud the Jedi's sight, but it was the Jedi's own arrogance that led to assume the Sith were extinct for a thousand years and that they could not possibly return without the Jedi knowing, _when the Sith were never gone. _Furthermore, the weapon that destroyed the Jedi across the galaxy was the Clone Army and Order 66, while Sidious left Anakin to lead the assault on the Jedi Temple itself.


The Jedi knew the Sith were back for 2 years before they fell.  They just thought the war with the Separatists was more important overall.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The Jedi knew the Sith were back for 2 years before they fell.  They just thought the war with the Separatists was more important overall.



TPM has the Sith's return being known to the Jedi and that takes place fucking almost 14 years between TPM's end and ROTS, you dork.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> TPM has the Sith's return being known to the Jedi and that takes place fucking almost 14 years between TPM's end and ROTS, you dork.


Riiiiggghhhttt _I'm _the dork


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Riiiiggghhhttt _I'm _the dork



>implying it takes some kind of super knowledge to catch the short convo Windu and Yoda have during Jinn's funeral at the end of TPM

Either that or you are just really stupid. Take and pick your poison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 19, 2018)

>retards literally thinking Sidious's power had nothing to do with taking down the Jedi 

Ignoring the fact it was his own power that blocked their precog for years allowing him to plan and catch them by surprise completely. Did no one actually watch the fucking movies?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 19, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Luke makes valid criticisms of the Jedi and their failures while ignoring their positives because he's so bitter about the things he doesn't like.


You mean Jake right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >retards literally thinking Sidious's power had nothing to do with taking down the Jedi
> 
> Ignoring the fact it was his own power that blocked their precog for years allowing him to plan and catch them by surprise completely. Did no one actually watch the fucking movies?


Nah...I was just in it for the long glowsticks .


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 19, 2018)

Fang said:


> What?



Its a rather large Star Wars Forum and they are about to purge again.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The Jedi knew the Sith were back for 2 years before they fell.  They just thought the war with the Separatists was more important overall.



I was thinking of their introduction in "Phantom Menace" when I said that.  Up until that point, they thought the Sith extinct.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Its a rather large Star Wars Forum and they are about to purge again.



No I mean what are you talking about with "purges" here.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 20, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Oh look another purge at Force Boards.


What is going down on Theforce.net exactly?



MartialHorror said:


> I mean, like it or not, the Jedi were pretty f@cking stupid in the prequels. They recognized the potential for darkness in Anakin, ignored it and were ultimately brought down by one of their own. They relied too much on the clone army, putting themselves in a vulnerable position to be taken out easily. Granted, I see this all as simply bad writing and Palpatine's plotting is too ridiculous to be considered 'good writing'. When Mace Windu goes to arrest him, one Jedi even seems to be facing in the wrong f@cking direction.
> 
> All of which is why I see Luke's speech as throwing shade at the prequels.
> 
> ...



1000 years is to long for the rule of 2 in my book. I just kinda accepted the rule 2 of even if it does not make complete sense in my book.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 20, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> 1000 years is to long for the rule of 2 in my book. I just kinda accepted the rule 2 of even if it does not make complete sense in my book.


yeah, the rule of 2 relies too much on controlling the infinite variables of life for it to work as intended.

but I suppose that's also why Sith created Holocrons and relics for those who'd come after (despite being the ultimate egoists)...in case the universe says '_fuck you'_ and throws a wrench in your perfectly oiled machinery.


----------



## Es (Jun 20, 2018)

Fang said:


> What?


Theforcenet I presume

I think the mods are bootlicking kennedy


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 21, 2018)

The rule of 2 was always retarded, imo.
Sure the cool factor is much higher this way, but on a pratcical level it's moronic.

Maybe, if the setting was limited to a planet, I could get it with their powers.
But not when it is on a cosmic scale.
Hell, they're just a ship malfunction away from extinction when traveling the cosmos.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2018)

Apparently all spinoff movies are put on hold now?

 Good job, Kennedy.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 21, 2018)

People who think the rule of 2 is retarded have no fucking idea just how bad the Sith philosophy is when used by an entire empire of Sith whose goals in life are selfish, treacherous, and based on deceiving and striving only for power.

Don't even need to see the countless times this fucked them over in the Old Republic era of the old EU, just how they act in the films and The Clone Wars is enough to tell anyone how impractical having too many would screw them over.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah I was gonna say, its less retarded and more about self preservation. Bane never really said it was brilliant..merely that it was the only way to keep the Sith from going extinct.

And even that nearly failed several times.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Apparently all spinoff movies are put on hold now?
> 
> Good job, Kennedy.


Doubt anyone was surprised really.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 21, 2018)

See Rogue One proved you could do a spin off and have it be enjoyed more than say TLJ was..and I personally found RO to be better than The Farce Astounds as well. But, the issue we noted with Solo was people like Kasdan's kid showing up and shitting the bed with their politics...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2018)

> conclude the story of Rey


What story.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 21, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What story.



what a waste....the new trilogy will forever go down as an example of bad execution mixed with wistful regret over what could have been.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 21, 2018)

And now for the perspective of someone who has enjoyed all the Disney Star Wars movies. Putting spin-offs on hold is a good idea. The yearly schedule was good for making the wait between main trilogy films easier but once Episode IX is out it would just be back to back spin-offs and that would get tiresome. So I think putting the spin-offs on hold is the right move.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2018)

They should have completed the primary trilogy first, THEN talk about spin-offs. 

I know people who actually thought Jyn Erso was Rey when the trailers for "Rogue One" hit. The spin-offs just confused general audiences who don't pay close attention to the development of these films.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> And now for the perspective of someone who has enjoyed all the Disney Star Wars movies. Putting spin-offs on hold is a good idea. The yearly schedule was good for making the wait between main trilogy films easier but once Episode IX is out it would just be back to back spin-offs and that would get tiresome. So I think putting the spin-offs on hold is the right move.


Putting everything on hold forever after IX is a good idea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank God.

Stick with tradition and let the series rest for a while after EP IX.

There were *16 years* between Return of the Jedi (1983) and The Phantom Menace (1999), and *10 years* between Revenge of the Sith (2005) and The Force Awakens (2015). So no harm in taking a breather and letting the hype build back up.

Maybe take an 8-year break this time and come back for the franchise's 50th anniversary in 2027?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 21, 2018)

*Current Star Wars leader board *
(domestic only, adjusted for inflation, million $)

1. A New Hope ($1307)
2. The Force Awakens ($990)
3. The Phantom Menace ($777)

4. Return of the Jedi ($741)
5. The Empire Strikes Back ($722)
6. The Last Jedi ($619)

7. Rogue One ($553)
8. Revenge of the Sith ($543)
9. Attack of the Clones ($476)

*10. Solo ($197)*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow, I thought "Revenge of the Sith" would've been higher.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> someone who has enjoyed all the Disney Star Wars movies. Putting spin-offs on hold is a good idea


yup

SW cant pull off very frequent movies like MCU .. well, _nothing_ can pull off MCU level frequency and still keep raking in 1.5-2B once in a while

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> yup
> 
> SW cant pull off very frequent movies like MCU .. well, _nothing_ can pull off MCU level frequency and still keep raking in 1.5-2B once in a while


they _could've_ but Kennedy is definitely no Feige.

Feige took what should've been essentially the Titanic of 21st century franchises and smashed right through all the fucking Icebergs, straight to unparalleled victory.

Darth Kennedy otoh has taken one of the most popular franchises in history and sunk that shit in dry dock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

"SW Fatigue" is nothing more but an excuse by Disney and KK's team to hide the fact their movies have been shit.

What people are having is a bad movie fatigue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2018)

Any franchise can pull off frequent movies. The issue is Disney Star Wars movies have been utter dogshit from TLJ and onwards.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 22, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> "SW Fatigue" is nothing more but an excuse by Disney and KK's team to hide the fact their movies have been shit.
> 
> What people are having is a bad movie fatigue.


Except the people who consider them to be bad movies aren't really relevant here. The thing that tips the scales are the people in the middle, the people who enjoy the new trilogy but aren't fussed about spin-offs. Solo didn't do well because most people aren't fussed about seeing what the Kessel Run was like or how Han met Lando and Chewie. At best they'd maybe consider checking it out on TV or Netflix.

These are the people who are going to get Star Wars fatigue, not the people who are angry at the filmmakers. You guys don't have Star Wars fatigue, you wouldn't be here if you did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2018)

Solo bombed because of TLJ's reception otherwise you bet your ass a film based on a fan favourite character like Han Solo would be making bank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

>"people who do not like NuWars are not relevant"
>movies and various other media of it are bombing and doing poorly in sells

Looks more like the thing not relevant here is the current Star Wars brand itself


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 22, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Except the people who consider them to be bad movies aren't really relevant here.


Why? because it upsets you?
People with shit taste in cinema are irrelevant because they are trash food for the industry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

Hans character was beloved _because of Ford_ tho .. *Fords* portrayal made him iconic

theres no guarantee that even without SW nerds being mad @ TLJ/fatigue/whatever a Solo film with some random pretty boy instead of Ford would make bank


releasing near Infinity War didnt help of course

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Solo bombed because of TLJ's reception otherwise you bet your ass a film based on a fan favourite character like Han Solo would be making bank.



It bombed because no one cared about it and the constant delays didn't help, TLJ might've had an influence but it wasn't enough to say people outright ignored it due to how hated Rian's garbage movie was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

I saw this guy in another movie recently called Yellow Birds...his acting was exactly the same.  I remember reading that at first when filming for Solo the director wasn't going to give him acting direction but he changed his mind later.



Pocalypse said:


> Solo bombed because of TLJ's reception otherwise you bet your ass a film based on a fan favourite character like Han Solo would be making bank.


The only character that was in both movies was Chewbacca so I really don't see what they have to do with one another.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Solo bombed because of TLJ's reception otherwise you bet your ass a film based on a fan favourite character like Han Solo would be making bank.


Nope, before The Last Jedi even had a trailer (or a name for that matter) people were expressing a lack of interest in seeing Solo. I have friends who really liked The Last Jedi who didn't bother with Solo either.



NostalgiaFan said:


> >"people who do not like NuWars are not relevant"


They're not relevant to the topic of Star Wars fatigue. People who really like the new movies like me aren't relevant either.



Suigetsu said:


> People with shit taste in cinema are irrelevant because they are trash food for the industry.


At least you're admitting to being irrelevant.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The only character that was in both movies was Chewbacca so I really don't see what they have to do with one another.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The only character that was in both movies was Chewbacca so I really don't see what they have to do with one another.


Because momentum matters?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2018)

Fang said:


> It bombed because no one cared about it and the constant delays didn't help, TLJ might've had an influence but it wasn't enough to say people outright ignored it due to how hated Rian's garbage movie was.



It was never asked for but regardless people would've still gone on to watch the film and would've done better than its current numbers if TLJ didn't get a bad reception from fans. Both reasons but TLJ caused a domino effect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

I still think a Darth Maul spin-off would sale well..as would a Vader or Luke story.

Han Solo simply doesn't have that type of pull.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It was never asked for but regardless people would've still gone on to watch the film and would've done better than its current numbers if TLJ didn't get a bad reception from fans. Both reasons but TLJ caused a domino effect.


I doubt there was anyone who was interested in Solo but didn't see it because of a film from different writers and directors with a different cast and characters.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I doubt there was anyone who was interested in Solo but didn't see it because of a film from different writers and directors with a different cast and characters.



Same brand though. It's a knock off effect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> I doubt there was anyone who was interested in Solo but didn't see it because of a film from different writers and directors with a different cast and characters.


You mean no one was interested in the film that tells us things we already know? You don't say.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You mean no one was interested in the film that tells us things we already know? You don't say.


I mean yeah..that's what most prequels do. Doesn't usually doom a film to be unsuccessful ...


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> It was never asked for but regardless people would've still gone on to watch the film and would've done better than its current numbers if TLJ didn't get a bad reception from fans. Both reasons but TLJ caused a domino effect.



Nah, multiplier for ticket sales means just like with TLJ, word of mouth killed it more than anything else. And mark my words, IX will probably at best hit 1 billion.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 22, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> These are the people who are going to get Star Wars fatigue, not the people who are angry at the filmmakers.


_fatigue_ as it is presented is a myth. Fatigue happens when you consistently make bad movies because people can only take in so much shit before they say "enough".

Marvel movies may not be for everyone...but they sure as hell please the people _they are_ for. Where is the fatigue for _that_, 20 movies in?



> You guys don't have Star Wars fatigue, you wouldn't be here if you did.


I don't really have fatigue...I have a general disinterest in the future of Star Wars now (post TLJ) that makes me irritable and prickly at the scum who made that piece of shit movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 22, 2018)

Fang said:


> Nah, multiplier for ticket sales means just like with TLJ, word of mouth killed it more than anything else. And mark my words, IX will probably at best hit *1 billion.*


fuck that shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> Marvel movies may not be for everyone...but they sure as hell please the people _they are_ for. Where is the fatigue for _that_, 20 movies in?



There's going to be 100 Marvel movies and people are still going to say "The fatigue is coming gaiz!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I mean yeah..that's what most prequels do. Doesn't usually doom a film to be unsuccessful ...


Nah m8, that isn't what a prequel is about. You've seen some shit prequels if you think it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2018)

Fang said:


> Nah, multiplier for ticket sales means just like with TLJ, word of mouth killed it more than anything else. And mark my words, IX will probably at best hit 1 billion.



I don't care what IX will make but TLJ having bad reception definitely decreased the numbers for this film, that much is obvious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> "SW Fatigue" is nothing more but an excuse by Disney and KK's team to hide the fact their movies have been shit.
> 
> What people are having is a bad movie fatigue.



Are Disney and KK actually saying this?


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't care what IX will make but TLJ having bad reception definitely decreased the numbers for this film, that much is obvious.



Not saying it didn't have an impact though, I agreed with that assessment. But the biggest issue for Solo was the delays, and no one caring about it in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

Solo would only worked if they invented de-aging and used it on Ford and then shot Solo with a ~prime/not old Ford

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> They're not relevant to the topic of Star Wars fatigue. People who really like the new movies like me aren't relevant either.


>people who were hyped for Star Wars but let down and are now skipping theaters to see something else are not relevant

Some pretty shit tier logic I see here, but than that is usual with NuWars apologists.


MartialHorror said:


> Are Disney and KK actually saying this?


>needing to even ask a question on how their apologists are using that excuses in the the same thread it is constantly mentioned


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >people who were hyped for Star Wars but let down and are now skipping theaters to see something else are not relevant
> 
> Some pretty shit tier logic I see here, but than that is usual with NuWars apologists.
> 
> >needing to even ask a question on how their apologists are using that excuses in the the same thread it is constantly mentioned



> Apparently not knowing the difference between Disney, Kennedy, her team and apologists in a naruto forum.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> > Apparently not knowing the difference between Disney, Kennedy, her team and apologists in a naruto forum.


> purposely trying to misinterpret the wording to find a your own pretend bullshit to call out

Absolutely pathetic.Try catching yourself a bit before immediately responding to a comment Martial, it's clear I was talking about the fans and others using that dumbass argument.

But I sure as hell would not be surprised if the people at the top would be involved in their own ways


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> "SW Fatigue" is nothing more but an excuse by *Disney and KK's team* to hide the fact their movies have been shit.
> 
> What people are having is a bad movie fatigue.





NostalgiaFan said:


> > purposely trying to misinterpret the wording to find a your own pretend bullshit to call out
> 
> Absolutely pathetic.Try catching yourself a bit before immediately responding to a comment Martial, it's clear I was talking about the fans and others using that dumbass argument.But I sure as hell would not be surprised if the people at the top would be involved in their own ways



Yeah...definitely a lot of ways one can interpret that...

When I talk shit about the prequel fans or refer to them in any way, I like to refer to them as George Lucas. It makes sense, obviously.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah...definitely a lot of ways one can interpret that...
> 
> When I talk shit about the prequel fans or refer to them in any way, I like to refer to them as George Lucas. It makes sense, obviously.


>people in the thread use "SW fatigue" to explain why Disney's and KK's movies are doing badly
>call it out as bullshit by referring to them as their "team"
>ignores that and inserts his own made up bullshit about it only referring to Disney and KK specifically

So once again

> purposely trying to misinterpret the wording to find your own pretend bullshit to call out

It's funny because you literally have no point other than to be overly picky about a small part of my sentence that has nothing to do with the overall point. If you don't have anything to counter that, why are you wasting my time?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >people in the thread use "SW fatigue" to explain why Disney's and KK's movies are doing badly
> >call it out as bullshit by referring to them as their "team"
> >ignores that and inserts his own made up bullshit about it only referring to Disney and KK specifically
> 
> ...



Just admit you misspoke dude. 

You said "Disney and Kennedy's team", which I- like anyone else who'd probably read that sentence- thought you meant Disney and Kennedy's actual team. So I asked if they- as in Disney and Kennedy's actual team- were really falling behind that excuse. 

Instead of just simply clarifying, you had to get all snarky with me, so I responded in kind. One day I will learn why the hatedom acts all aggressive and hostile over every little thing, but then throw temper tantrums when they get a taste of it themselves. Absolutely pathetic.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> "More passive aggressive harping on a single part of my post"


So once again you have literally nothing and are just desperately trying to move the topic to something else to avoid addressing the main point.


I said this once already, why are you wasting my time?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> So once again you have literally nothing and are just desperately trying to move the topic to something else to avoid addressing the main point.
> 
> 
> I said this once already, why are you wasting my time?



Are you getting confused? I wasn't even arguing with you on the point. I simply asked a question in response your poor choice of words, because I was curious if Disney and Kennedy were using that excuse. You decided to be a dick. I don't care about your topic. 

But hey, keep fighting, keyboard warrior.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> "more passive aggressive harping"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

lol, you're adorable, so I'll accept your surrender....although I probably won't remember your name.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, you're adorable, so I'll accept your surrender....although I probably won't remember your name.


>this try hard attempt at being calm and cool after just saying he was not trying to argue anyway


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >this try hard attempt at being calm and cool after just saying he was not trying to argue anyway



....Who are you again?


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> ....Who are you again?


>responded to me in the first place
>now trying to pull an "I don't know you" after getting called out


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >responded to me in the first place
> >now trying to pull an "I don't know you" after getting called out



I don't even really look at the names of half of the people I respond to and I remember even less. In your case, the only thing that stands out so far is how much you try to emulate Fang's style. I might one day even respond to you thinking you're him, only to notice that the name is wrong. But until then, you're a generic hater.

You're never going to be Fang, but maybe if you say something ridiculous or offensive you might be a Kabal. Or just post 'SJW' a lot and you might be a Soygetsu. Or...fuck, was it the Immortal Watchdog who was calling the U.N the Spawn of Satan? But don't be like him. His posts are so cynical that they just make me feel sad.

Or you can just be cool like Ben Grimm. We should all be a little bit more like Ben Grimm. 

Have we argued before? I don't recognize your name from before today, but I guess this hostility has to come from somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You're never going to be Fang


Oh no please don't tell me that, I can't handle it








I'm serious


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Oh no please don't tell me that, I can't handle it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God, I've broken my new toy! NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh God, I've broken my new toy! NOOOOOOOOO!


Sound more like you broke yourself from how obsessed you are in responding to me with nothing but forced jokes and pet shots


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Sound more like you broke yourself from how obsessed you are *in responding to me with nothing but forced jokes and pet shots*



You're amusing and I love being amused. 

Pet shots? Did you mean to say petty? Or are you insinuating that you're my pet and need your shots?


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You're amusing.
> 
> What's your excuse for continually posting?


And you're getting boring

Why the hell do I need an excuse? You're the one who replied to me first.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> And you're getting boring
> 
> Why the hell do I need an excuse? You're the one who replied to me first.



Yeah I guess it would get tiring getting your ass beaten. You can leave, I guess.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah I guess it would get tiring getting your ass beaten. You can leave, I guess.


>literally does nothing but take pot shots at my posts to try pulling a "gotcha" moment to move the topic around
>starts backpedaling almost immediately after getting called out on doing such
>thinks he is doing anything but further making an ass out of himself


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >literally does nothing but take pot shots at my posts to try pulling a "gotcha" moment to move the topic around
> >starts backpedaling almost immediately after getting called out on doing such
> >thinks he is doing anything but further making an ass out of himself



I didn't know Konoha Theater had a fanfiction section. Do you take requests? Cause there needs to be more 'Catalyst75 x Fang' slash fics. But I would recommend you improve on your grammar and making your sentences a little more cohesive. You also might want to try filling in those plot holes. They make the holes in "The Last Jedi" seem insignificant in comparison. But I love your vision and world building.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I didn't know Konoha Theater had a fanfiction section. Do you take requests? Cause there *needs to be more 'Catalyst75 x Fang' slash fics*


 

Your obsession with Fang keeps getting more disturbing by the minute. You sure you are not trying to stalk him at the moment because by god you seem to never shut up about him.


----------



## Es (Jun 23, 2018)

Imagine defending Soy wars

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Your obsession with Fang keeps getting more disturbing by the minute. You sure you are not trying to stalk him at the moment because by god you seem to never shut up about him.


>he has still not responded to this 




@Fang I think it is best you stay as far as possible from Martial, I might have caught him raveling some of his.....darker interests involving you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Your obsession with Fang keeps getting more disturbing by the minute. You sure you are not trying to stalk him at the moment because by god you seem to never shut up about him.



Aw, but Fang is the only way I can remember you!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

I don’t want to give them any ideas.  But I think a Darth Maul movie would make money.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> @Fang I think it is best you stay as far as possible from Martial, I might have caught him raveling some of his.....darker interests involving you.



I'm aware.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2018)

Es said:


> Imagine defending Soy wars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t want to give them any ideas.  But I think a Darth Maul movie would make money.


Let me save you the trouble; this is how his story ends:


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t want to give them any ideas.  But I think a Darth Maul movie would make money.


Stop with the characters who we know how they will end up. He got killed in Rebels.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2018)

We know how all the characters end up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

I knew how Rogue One was going to end.  But I still enjoyed it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I knew how Rogue One was going to end.  But I still enjoyed it.


I didn't..remember when people thought the main lead was Rey's mom?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't..remember when people thought the main lead was Rey's mom?


I never thought she was Rey's mom.  That would have been goofy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2018)

Eh..it would've been better than teasing her lineage one movie and then saying "oh forget about it. It doesn't matter" the next.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jun 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Aw, but Fang is the only way I can remember you!


>obsessed


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2018)

>memeherders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Es (Jul 24, 2018)

So can we declare nu star wars dead yet?

I saw the last jedi and it was dumb as fuck especially the last battle


The fuck were those speeder things supposed to be?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2018)

Es said:


> So can we declare nu star wars dead yet?
> 
> I saw the last jedi and it was dumb as fuck especially the last battle
> 
> ...


Nah..we still have one more movie and then nu _nu_ Star Wars around the corner.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone who wears a bra under a Leia gown loses points for inaccuracy .


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 24, 2018)

Episode IX is definitely coming out because it's already in production and it would be too embarrassing to have the sequel "trilogy" consist of only two movies. 

But after that the series will probably go on hiatus for 10 years or so, and then once most of the original cast is dead maybe they'll let go of nostalgia-pandering and make the Old Republic movie or something.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 24, 2018)

*Status of original cast*

Mark Hamill (66)
Harrison Ford (76)
Carrie Fisher
Alec Guinness
Anthony Daniels (72)
Kenny Baker
Peter Mayhew (74)
David Prowse (83)
James Earl Jones (87)


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 24, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Episode IX is definitely coming out because it's already in production and it would be too embarrassing to have the sequel "trilogy" consist of only two movies.
> 
> But after that the series will probably go on hiatus for 10 years or so, and then once most of the original cast is dead maybe they'll let go of nostalgia-pandering and make the Old Republic movie or something.


They can come back way faster if they play it right. Why not?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 24, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> They can come back way faster if they play it right. Why not?



You need to give people some time to forget about The Last Jedi and Solo, and let the hype build back up.

You had 16 years between Return of the Jedi (1983) and The Phantom Menace (1999), and 10 years between Revenge of the Sith (2005) and The Force Awakens (2015). So seems to be the rhythm this franchise operates in.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 24, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> You need to give people some time to forget about The Last Jedi and Solo, and let the hype build back up.
> 
> You had 16 years between Return of the Jedi (1983) and The Phantom Menace (1999), and 10 years between Revenge of the Sith (2005) and The Force Awakens (2015). So seems to be the rhythm this franchise operates in.


That rhytm was set by George's mood swings.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> let the hype build back up.


For that to happen you would need something of interest that people would want to see. In past ocassions it was because "we will know where Darth vader comes from, or what will happen between luke and vader etc... In this instance people wanted to see what happened to the original cast but disney fucked it up big ass time.
So, there is nothing of interest to look forward. The franchise is dead, let it rest in peace.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 26, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> For that to happen you would need something of interest that people would want to see. In past ocassions it was because "we will know where Darth vader comes from, or what will happen between luke and vader etc... In this instance people wanted to see what happened to the original cast but disney fucked it up big ass time.
> So, there is nothing of interest to look forward. The franchise is dead, let it rest in peace.



That's not how Americans born ca. 1970 seem to think. 

Their default setting is to watch anything that says "Star Wars" on it because the original trilogy was a pillar of their childhood, and hearing the John Williams score takes them back to a simpler time when they didn't have mortgages or erectile dysfunction.

Every time a new SW trilogy comes out they go into it expecting to be 7 years old again for about two hours. And they'll keep doing that no matter how many Phantom Menaces and Last Jedis you put out, as long as you let them cool off and start thinking "maybe this time it will be different..."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> For that to happen you would need something of interest that people would want to see. In past ocassions it was because "we will know where Darth vader comes from, or what will happen between luke and vader etc... In this instance people wanted to see what happened to the original cast but disney fucked it up big ass time.
> So, there is nothing of interest to look forward. The franchise is dead, let it rest in peace.



There is some truth to this, as "TLJ" didn't leave any real storythreads for the Episode 9 to conclude, but there is also an element of unpredictability. "The Phantom Menace" grossed over a billion dollars, but despite setting up so many storythreads, "Attacks of the Clones" grossed around 600,000,000...a good number, but a big step down compared to the first film...showing that "The Last Jedi" was not really new to this..."Revenge of the Sith" did better, but even though we all agree it's the best of the prequels and set up Anakin becoming Vader...it still didn't do as well as "The Phantom Menace". "The Empire Strikes Back" was also a drop from "A New Hope", which had the most sequel hooks.

Is it simply possible that we overestimate the longevity of Star Wars? In every trilogy, the 2nd entry has done the worst (obviously we won't know about episode 9). I also wonder how much of the ticket sales is fans and how much is from the casuals.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> There is some truth to this, as "TLJ" didn't leave any real storythreads for the Episode 9 to conclude, but there is also an element of unpredictability. "The Phantom Menace" grossed over a billion dollars, but despite setting up so many storythreads, "Attacks of the Clones" grossed around 600,000,000...a good number, but a big step down compared to the first film...showing that "The Last Jedi" was not really new to this..."Revenge of the Sith" did better, but even though we all agree it's the best of the prequels and set up Anakin becoming Vader...it still didn't do as well as "The Phantom Menace". "The Empire Strikes Back" was also a drop from "A New Hope", which had the most sequel hooks.
> 
> Is it simply possible that we overestimate the longevity of Star Wars? In every trilogy, the 2nd entry has done the worst (obviously we won't know about episode 9). I also wonder how much of the ticket sales is fans and how much is from the casuals.



Unless a movie gets great word of mouth a la Titanic or My Big Fat Greek Wedding, most of a film's revenues come in the first weekend or two. For the most part, more casual viewers will watch during that early period, while repeat viewers are more likely to hop in again during the post-opening period.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> >memeherders


the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 27, 2018)

Kuromaku said:


> while repeat viewers are more likely to hop in again during the post-opening period.



I'll repeat (  ) that repeat viewings seem to be a mostly North American phenomenon. In the rest of the world we usually see a movie once and then wait for the Blu-ray.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 27, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I'll repeat (  ) that repeat viewings seem to be a mostly North American phenomenon. In the rest of the world we usually see a movie once and then wait for the Blu-ray.



Hey, in East Asia, we just pirate the stuff. Even fake DVDs cost less than a movie ticket on a weekday, plus you can watch it more than once.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2018)

Kuromaku said:


> Hey, in East Asia, we just pirate the stuff. Even fake DVDs cost less than a movie ticket on a weekday, plus you can watch it more than once.


Yeah but they're usually shitty quality.  It doesn't matter for some movies but you don't want to see a movie like Avatar pirated.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I'll repeat (  ) that repeat viewings seem to be a mostly North American phenomenon. In the rest of the world we usually see a movie once and then wait for the Blu-ray.



Actually pretty amazing that as much of a drop Episode II had after Episode I, the recovery Episode III had both at the box office and with DVD sales were pretty insane. But yeah, most people these days are still buying DVDs because BDs are way too over priced in general, ticket prices are still skyrocketing, and with how TLJ did and Disney's gambling with that weird greedy box office ticket sales monopoly thing they did and Solo's flop, I don't think we'll see the repeat of that.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Yeah but they're usually shitty quality.  It doesn't matter for some movies but you don't want to see a movie like Avatar pirated.



Depends on which vendors you go to and how patient you are. Good quality releases tend to come out a few months after the film first hits theaters.

All the same, some movies do work better on a big screen regardless of the quality of the video and lose something when reduced to standard home viewing standards or less (see: Avatar, Gravity, Lawrence of Arabia). Anyone who judges LoA after watching it on a small screen needs to rethink their life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2018)

Kuromaku said:


> Depends on which vendors you go to and how patient you are. Good quality releases tend to come out a few months after the film first hits theaters.
> 
> All the same, some movies do work better on a big screen regardless of the quality of the video and lose something when reduced to standard home viewing standards or less (see: Avatar, Gravity, Lawrence of Arabia). Anyone who judges LoA after watching it on a small screen needs to rethink their life.



I keep trying to see "Lawrence of Arabia" in theaters and at one point, I got sort of close...but I had to choose between it and "Jaws", so my choice was obvious...

It's funny how some movies are better on the big screen, while others are better on the small screen. "Friday the 13th" is at its best on VHS or DVD, because the more you see, the less creepy it becomes. It even outright shows the killer's face around the half way point. But movies that are usually driven by their visuals are at their best on the big screen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## U mad bro (Oct 14, 2018)

Just seen this way better than TLJ. If this came out before TLJ it would have had a way better reception.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Just seen this way better than TLJ. If this came out before TLJ it would have had a way better reception.


Why because you liked it better? I have friends who loved The Last Jedi but didn't care for Solo. Solo wasn't received well because it appealed to a smaller audience.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 14, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Why because you liked it better? I have friends who loved The Last Jedi but didn't care for Solo. Solo wasn't received well because it appealed to a smaller audience.



It's better because TLJ is trash. Solo is better than trash. At least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2018)

Djomla said:


> It's better because TLJ is trash. Solo is better than trash. At least.


The Last Jedi is one of the best Star Wars movies, top 3 in my opinion.

But ignoring your bad taste U mad bro's point was about how Solo was received and while a bunch of idiots are very loud about their dislike of The Last Jedi critically the film was a success and plenty of fans (like me) really liked it. Solo's response on the other hand was very underwhelming both from the positive and negative side.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 14, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> The Last Jedi is one of the best Star Wars movies, top 3 in my opinion.
> 
> But ignoring your bad taste U mad bro's point was about how Solo was received and while a bunch of idiots are very loud about their dislike of The Last Jedi critically the film was a success and plenty of fans (like me) really liked it. Solo's response on the other hand was very underwhelming both from the positive and negative side.



Completely and utterly destroying Luke's character makes it a trash. You liking it doesn't change that.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2018)

Djomla said:


> Completely and utterly destroying Luke's character makes it a trash. You liking it doesn't change that.


Luke was one of the best things about the movie, especially Mark Hamill's performance. But rather than repeating myself from earlier in this thread and the thread for The Last Jedi I'll just link to the part of  which covers it better than I could.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 14, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Why because you liked it better? I have friends who loved The Last Jedi but didn't care for Solo. Solo wasn't received well because it appealed to a smaller audience.


TLJ was a fail the story wasn't as coherent as in solo, and the characters weren't as likable as they were in solo and the action wasn't as good as the scenes in solo. Solo was the stronger film in a lot more areas in my opinion. Solo and anything that comes after TLJ will suffer because of that movie. Doesn't matter if you friends like it. A sizable audience is disgruntled to say the least.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Solo and anything that comes after TLJ will suffer because of that movie.


Wrong. Look I know people who hated The Last Jedi are stupid but even they're able to recognize a movie with different writers and directors will be a different product. Solo suffered from a bunch of things including the fact it had to compete with other popular movies. I brought up friends of mine to make it clear that a lack of interest was present in people who liked The Last Jedi too. People just weren't interested in a movie about Han Solo before he became Han Solo.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 14, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Wrong. Look I know people who hated The Last Jedi are stupid but even they're able to recognize a movie with different writers and directors will be a different product. Solo suffered from a bunch of things including the fact it had to compete with other popular movies. I brought up friends of mine to make it clear that a lack of interest was present in people who liked The Last Jedi too. People just weren't interested in a movie about Han Solo before he became Han Solo.


As an autist you judge an entire human being for disliking fucking TLJ?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> As an autist you judge an entire human being for disliking fucking TLJ?


Nah, people who just didn't care for the movie and moved on are fine. It's the people who hated it so much they're still complaining about it, use the term "SJW" unironically, complain about progressive politics and have "Rey is a Mary Sue" as one of their complaints about the new movies that are idiots. But it's not worth being that specific so I used hyperbole, something I'll admit I'm not very good at because of my autism.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't care I am just voicing my opinion. I think every aspect of solo was better than TLJ. TLJ was a try hard progressive piece of shit to me. Solo had badass female characters that weren't forced. It was the best star wars film created since the original trilogy in my opinion(Not that it has much competition to go against.) It took me this long to see it because of TLJ.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Don't care I am just voicing my opinion. I think every aspect of solo was better than TLJ. TLJ was a try hard progressive piece of shit to me. Solo had badass female characters that weren't forced. It was the best star wars film created since the original trilogy in my opinion(Not that it has much competition to go against.) It took me this long to see it because of TLJ.



I would argue that Han's first real love interest being a Sith Lady, more specifically the pupil of the guy who was sent after his final love interests Father is pretty damn forced, but okay.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I would argue that Han's first real love interest being a Sith Lady, more specifically the pupil of the guy who was sent after his final love interests Father is pretty damn forced, but okay.


Except for the fact it has been established that Maul had a criminal organization. Her organization tying into maul actually reinforces the star wars verse already established. It is great world building for the fans. Which is what makes star wars great the setting and lore.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Except for the fact it has been established that Maul had a criminal organization. Her organization tying into maul actually reinforces the star wars verse already established. It is great world building for the fans. Which is what makes star wars great the setting and lore.



Oh wow, I wasn't expecting you to defend it.  

For one, was it established that Maul had a criminal organization? Watching this in theaters was an interesting experience, because when Maul revealed himself, everyone in the auditorium collectively went "Huh?". Contrast that to Vader showing up in "Rogue One", where people cheered. I know (now) that Maul survived in the TV show, but most people don't watch the shows. The twist was more disorienting than cool to the masses. I myself was like: "HOW DID YOU F@CK THE CONTINUITY UP THAT BADLY!? MAUL SHOULD'VE BEEN DEAD BEFORE HAN WAS EVEN BORN! THE HATEDOM WAS RIGHT! THIS IS F@CKING STUPID". So as it really established? That would be like if the REAL Mandarin showed up in the next Marvel movie without warning. Some would know that a short film on the "Iron Man 3" DVD reveals that the Mandarin does indeed exist, but most wouldn't have a clue as to what is going on because most haven't watched the short. 

All it really does is make the galaxy feel smaller, which was a problem people were already having with the prequels. What are the odds that Yoda knew Chewie and that Anakin would build 3PO and befriend R2, who would both befriend the son he never even knew he had? I guess it's not too out-of-place that Han would date the girl who would train under the guy who was sent to kill the kid who would eventually have have the kid who would grow up to have a kid with Han, who then would go on to kill Han...when the prequels were already doing that...

But hey, if you really liked "Solo", then you really liked "Solo" and that is what matters. I just find it to be a little on the bland side.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 15, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Nah, people who just didn't care for the movie and moved on are fine. It's the people who hated it so much they're still complaining about it, use the term "SJW" unironically, complain about progressive politics and have "Rey is a Mary Sue" as one of their complaints about the new movies that are idiots. But it's not worth being that specific so I used hyperbole, something I'll admit I'm not very good at because of my autism.


They must be idiots. They cannot just be wrong.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 15, 2018)

So I finally got around to watching this recently, and to be honest, it was okay. Not great, but not bad. It's a way to spend a couple of hours when you don't have much else to do. It's not going to stick with you, and the Maul inclusion was questionable given that general audiences would be completely clueless about why he's here and won't appear in a bigger role later in the movies. The soundtrack sounded good even if I didn't really get the sense of anything new and iconic coming out of it, and the actors for the most part did their jobs well. SJ Droid didn't bother me all that much. The emotional beats didn't really work, and the climax didn't really feel like much.

Honestly, I kind of wish they'd been bolder with the movie. It's from a different perspective, and if they had outright done it from Han's skewed perspective, a rapidfire pace and stronger comedic elements would have worked fine.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh wow, I wasn't expecting you to defend it.
> 
> For one, was it established that Maul had a criminal organization? Watching this in theaters was an interesting experience, because when Maul revealed himself, everyone in the auditorium collectively went "Huh?". Contrast that to Vader showing up in "Rogue One", where people cheered. I know (now) that Maul survived in the TV show, but most people don't watch the shows. The twist was more disorienting than cool to the masses. I myself was like: "HOW DID YOU F@CK THE CONTINUITY UP THAT BADLY!? MAUL SHOULD'VE BEEN DEAD BEFORE HAN WAS EVEN BORN! THE HATEDOM WAS RIGHT! THIS IS F@CKING STUPID". So as it really established? That would be like if the REAL Mandarin showed up in the next Marvel movie without warning. Some would know that a short film on the "Iron Man 3" DVD reveals that the Mandarin does indeed exist, but most wouldn't have a clue as to what is going on because most haven't watched the short.
> 
> ...


Star Wars has always been about world building that was the draw for the fandom. It was never easy going for casuals. I don’t know any book, movie, comic, and etc that didn’t reference each other. It is perfectly understandable a casual is lost at parts like. At the same times no Star Wars story works ignoring the other material. Star Wars is only popular because of the inclusive culture it created. Certainly not the movies because most of them are mediocre. Even this film is average. But it is still better than the new trilogy and does “Star Wars” better than them. A movie like TLJ fails partly to me because of small shit like that. Just my take on it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Star Wars has always been about world building that was the draw for the fandom. It was never easy going for casuals. I don’t know any book, movie, comic, and etc that didn’t reference each other. It is perfectly understandable a casual is lost at parts like. At the same times no Star Wars story works ignoring the other material. Star Wars is only popular because of the inclusive culture it created. Certainly not the movies because most of them are mediocre. Even this film is average. But it is still better than the new trilogy and does “Star Wars” better than them. A movie like TLJ fails partly to me because of small shit like that. Just my take on it.



What counts as a casual though in this case? 

I've seen all of the Star Wars movies, sometimes many times, but I'm not interested in reading the books, watching the cartoons, playing the games, etc. Am I a casual? 

If someone watches all of the MCU flicks, but doesn't read the tie-in comics, are they only casuals? 

I don't take any issue with Star Wars movies referencing other Star Wars movies, but when we're expected to keep up with the rest of the related media just to know what's going on, then there is a problem. There is a reason why the MCU movies never reference the Defenders, even though they're all supposed to take place in the same universe.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> What counts as a casual though in this case?
> 
> I've seen all of the Star Wars movies, sometimes many times, but I'm not interested in reading the books, watching the cartoons, playing the games, etc. Am I a casual?
> 
> ...


Yep you are a casual. I used to be the same way until I started reading the comics and books which are way better than the movies. The cartoons included are just better. Which is why the movies get heavily criticized. They don’t match up to the other great stories told outside of the films. Like I said the movies aren’t the draw for Star Wars. The entire Star Wars universe is.  Which is why normal movie goers don’t understand the hype.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Yep you are a casual. I used to be the same way until I started reading the comics and books which are way better than the movies. The cartoons included are just better. Which is why the movies get heavily criticized. They don’t match up to the other great stories told outside of the films. Like I said the movies aren’t the draw for Star Wars. The entire Star Wars universe is.  Which is why normal movie goers don’t understand the hype.



 Please list any other example of a Star Wars movie relying on the extended universe? 

I strongly disagree with you. If anything, i would argue that Star Wars is the most casual friendly franchise based on its cultural impact and insane box office intake. "Solo", which bombed, grossed around $400mil. The animated movie that tied directly into one of those cartoons- made like $70million. Yes, it did make a profit as the cost was low, but it shows the cartoons are more of a niche audience. If Star Wars was always meant to be about this, then casuals would be alienated from the franchise and Lucas and Disney have always been about the money. 

I'm curious what others, especially those who dislike the NT, think about this though. Am I wrong? Has Star Wars always been more about the comics, books and cartoons than it is about the movies? I've got to give you credit though 'U mad bro', regardless of who's right, you've given me an entirely new debate. I hadn't even thought about any of this before.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Please list any other example of a Star Wars movie relying on the extended universe?
> 
> I strongly disagree with you. If anything, i would argue that Star Wars is the most casual friendly franchise based on its cultural impact and insane box office intake. "Solo", which bombed, grossed around $400mil. The animated movie that tied directly into one of those cartoons- made like $70million. Yes, it did make a profit as the cost was low, but it shows the cartoons are more of a niche audience. If Star Wars was always meant to be about this, then casuals would be alienated from the franchise and Lucas and Disney have always been about the money.
> 
> I'm curious what others, especially those who dislike the NT, think about this though. Am I wrong? Has Star Wars always been more about the comics, books and cartoons than it is about the movies? I've got to give you credit though 'U mad bro', regardless of who's right, you've given me an entirely new debate. I hadn't even thought about any of this before.


Lol the entire prequel trilogy was heavily reliant on the clone wars books and series. Leaving massive blanks to casuals especially the last one. The entire clone wars were broadcasted through books and a television series. Which to me is a major reason the films failed.

I honestly don't know why star wars make so much money. It is not a casual interest to me. It seems that way but without the book and etc, the films are mediocre as hell. Outside of the original trilogy all the other films are extremely criticized and argued over by fans. The fans that kept the interest in the series mainly were engrossed in the exterior material and extremely optimistic about the actual main films.  But if you noticed every last film is highly divisive. Case and point this film I like it but others could care less about it


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Lol the entire prequel trilogy was heavily reliant on the clone wars books and series. Leaving massive blanks to casuals especially the last one. The entire clone wars were broadcasted through books and a television series. Which to me is a major reason the films failed.
> 
> I honestly don't know why star wars make so much money. It is not a casual interest to me. It seems that way but without the book and etc, the films are mediocre as hell. Outside of the original trilogy all the other films are extremely criticized and argued over by fans. The fans that kept the interest in the series mainly were engrossed in the exterior material and extremely optimistic about the actual main films.  But if you noticed every last film is highly divisive. Case and point this film I like it but others could care less about it



I've seen the entire prequel trilogy and at no point did I ever feel lost, confused or like I was missing important information. Once again, in contrast to the Maul reveal of "Solo", where I was initially convinced I had witnessed the biggest blunder in Star Wars history.

The other films are criticized for a variety of reasons, but I've never heard of any complaints surrounding the extended universe. I hear people talk about the bad acting of the prequels, the poor treatment of Luke in TLJ, etc. "Star Wars" was always designed for casuals, because that's where all the money is at. 

As for why they're divisive, it's probably because the franchise is creatively limited. You can't do much without alienating the fans. All of the films, especially the NT (but also the PT), exist based on their relationship to the OT. "The Force Awakens" tries too hard to be like "A New Hope", whereas "The Last Jedi" tries too hard to be different than "The Empire Strikes Back". "Solo" and "Rogue One" are fueled by nostalgia. All this seems to do is remind the audience of their inferiority to the OT. For what it's worth, I think hardcore fans tend to favor the books, comics, cartoons, games, etc. because different mediums call for different rules. I'm not trying to deny the influence of the EU on the fandom. I'm just saying that it's a small part of Star Wars in the long run.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 16, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I've seen the entire prequel trilogy and at no point did I ever feel lost, confused or like I was missing important information. Once again, in contrast to the Maul reveal of "Solo", where I was initially convinced I had witnessed the biggest blunder in Star Wars history.
> 
> The other films are criticized for a variety of reasons, but I've never heard of any complaints surrounding the extended universe. I hear people talk about the bad acting of the prequels, the poor treatment of Luke in TLJ, etc. "Star Wars" was always designed for casuals, because that's where all the money is at.
> 
> As for why they're divisive, it's probably because the franchise is creatively limited. You can't do much without alienating the fans. All of the films, especially the NT (but also the PT), exist based on their relationship to the OT. "The Force Awakens" tries too hard to be like "A New Hope", whereas "The Last Jedi" tries too hard to be different than "The Empire Strikes Back". "Solo" and "Rogue One" are fueled by nostalgia. All this seems to do is remind the audience of their inferiority to the OT. For what it's worth, I think hardcore fans tend to favor the books, comics, cartoons, games, etc. because different mediums call for different rules. I'm not trying to deny the influence of the EU on the fandom. I'm just saying that it's a small part of Star Wars in the long run.


Just because you felt you didn't miss anything doesn't mean you didn't. The movies had Anakin look wack as fuck. It didn't go into half the reasons of why he went evil. It made it seem like his decision was based off that small bit of manipulation. When in fact he was being brainwashed for years. Not to mention it failed to highlight how the jedi were like religious zealots at times. That man damn near lost a lot of shit because of the council. None of that is explained in the movie. Instead what you got is a shallow representation of a character. Which showed and the movie was shitted on.

I never said the complaints were about the extended universe. What I said is the movies are infinitely weaker than the extended universe and doesn't have half it's depth. They come off weaker because instead of making a star wars story they try to pander to the general audience. They succeed in making money but so did the Transformers movies. Yet they both get shitted on because of the mediocre products.

It is a small part that kept this franchise alive. Fans just love star wars shit. You clearly basing your thoughts off of disney success. You fail to realize that the previous trilogy didn't even make solo level money. Disney has the money and budget to promote the shit out of these films. Plus their mcu success added momentum. That wasn't always the case. The casual crowd goes for the hype and the already decent size fandom go because they love star wars shit.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 16, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Lol the entire prequel trilogy was heavily reliant on the clone wars books and series. Leaving massive blanks to casuals especially the last one. The entire clone wars were broadcasted through books and a television series. Which to me is a major reason the films failed.


The only thing watching the Tartakovsky Clone Wars series added to the experience of going into Revenge of the Sith was knowing where Grevious' cough came from. Everything else was covered in the opening crawl or not relevant. Seeing how Palpatine got captured is really cool but if you didn't see it you're not going to be lost. You don't need to read a book about how Anakin got his scar to understand the movie, you just recognize that he has a scar now because he's been fighting in a war.

And as for the newer Clone Wars series that was made years after the prequel trilogy ended for an audience that grew up with it.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 16, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> The only thing watching the Tartakovsky Clone Wars series added to the experience of going into Revenge of the Sith was knowing where Grevious' cough came from. Everything else was covered in the opening crawl or not relevant. Seeing how Palpatine got captured is really cool but if you didn't see it you're not going to be lost. You don't need to read a book about how Anakin got his scar to understand the movie, you just recognize that he has a scar now because he's been fighting in a war.
> 
> And as for the newer Clone Wars series that was made years after the prequel trilogy ended for an audience that grew up with it.


There was more to it. The several cover-ups of the council, which goes partly into religious zealotry the Jedi had at that time, the way Anaki padawan was shitted on by the council forcing her to want to leave, the many instances of palpatine brainwashing Anakin, the death of his unit, and etc. All of that is character building arcs that the movie doesn't showcase. Character motivation matters otherwise he comes off like a whiny bitch like he did in the movie lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Just because you felt you didn't miss anything doesn't mean you didn't. The movies had Anakin look wack as fuck. It didn't go into half the reasons of why he went evil. It made it seem like his decision was based off that small bit of manipulation. When in fact he was being brainwashed for years. Not to mention it failed to highlight how the jedi were like religious zealots at times. That man damn near lost a lot of shit because of the council. None of that is explained in the movie. Instead what you got is a shallow representation of a character. Which showed and the movie was shitted on.
> 
> I never said the complaints were about the extended universe. What I said is the movies are infinitely weaker than the extended universe and doesn't have half it's depth. They come off weaker because instead of making a star wars story they try to pander to the general audience. They succeed in making money but so did the Transformers movies. Yet they both get shitted on because of the mediocre products.
> 
> It is a small part that kept this franchise alive. Fans just love star wars shit. You clearly basing your thoughts off of disney success. You fail to realize that the previous trilogy didn't even make solo level money. Disney has the money and budget to promote the shit out of these films. Plus their mcu success added momentum. That wasn't always the case. The casual crowd goes for the hype and the already decent size fandom go because they love star wars shit.



There is a difference between the EU expanding on the movie and the movie becoming dependent on the EU. Anakin's development is more fluid in the cartoon? Cool. But it wasn't like the movie's didn't explain why Anakin went bad...and this is kind of a bizarre point anyway, as the TV show came out after the prequel trilogy. "Solo" came out after whatever cartoon revealed Maul was alive. It was dependent on the EU.  

Also, my friend, I don't know how old you are, but I was around long before the cartoons even happened. I was even around before the prequels happened and do you know what? Star Wars was just as much of a big deal then. 

You're also wrong about your last paragraph. Solo grossed around $400 million, while "Attack of the Clones" (which did the worst of the PT, from a financial standpoint) grossed around $600 million...and keep in mind, ticket prices were cheaper back then. "The Phantom Menace" was the highest grossing movie of 1999 and "Revenge of the Sith" was the 2nd highest of its year- I believe. The 1st and 3rd of the PT broke many records...the good kinds of records...and I say this as someone who dislikes the PT. 

You said that SW has always been hard on the casuals, but once again, the box office gross of most of these movies shows those casuals don't agree with you. Even if the EU is better than the movies, even if the movies are mediocre, "Star Wars" is, was and probably always will be casual friendly, because that's how money is made.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 16, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> All of that is character building arcs that the movie doesn't showcase.


A lot of it is content written after the trilogy ended. For example Ahsoka Tano didn't even exist until 2008, three years after Revenge of the Sith. The movies didn't showcase this stuff because no one had written it and those who did write it made it for people who enjoyed the movies who wanted more content. They can help make the movies better with the new contexts they create for scenes but the movies were made to be enjoyed without those contexts. Well except Solo I guess since people who didn't know Darth Maul was still alive at that point because of his appearances in Clone Wars and Rebels were very confused when he turned up.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You said that SW has always been hard on the casuals, but once again, the box office gross of most of these movies shows those casuals don't agree with you. Even if the EU is better than the movies, even if the movies are mediocre, "Star Wars" is, was and probably always will be casual friendly, because that's how money is made.


TLJ's Deus Ex Machina powers, attempted deconstruction of heroism, and the talents inability not to politicize it make incredibly unfriendly for casuals.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2018)

There goes Kamal complaining about a political story being "politicized" because now he disagrees with the politics of the movie again.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 20, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> There goes Kamal complaining about a political story being "politicized" because now he disagrees with the politics of the movie again.



Washing you teeth is political because you can make it so. There was no need for divisive partisan horseshit.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2018)

Why because it's on a different side to you? It's interesting how people only complain about things being political when it's expressing views they don't agree with.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2018)

Shame KK didn't join him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

this movie has been a complete waste of time


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> this movie has been a complete waste of time


And of money


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 24, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Why because it's on a different side to you? It's interesting how people only complain about things being political when it's expressing views they don't agree with.


Because it is a franchise meant for the wortld not the 2010s Democratic Party.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> this movie has been a complete waste of time



This thread is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> This thread is a complete waste of time.


57 page look at you with judgement in their eyes.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> This thread is a complete waste of time.


Just like the movie


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2018)

F I L T H


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm not a "Solo" hater, but was it even worthy of Oscar consideration? I get why "The Force Awakens" might get on, if only for ceremony as it's a big deal that John Williams was returning to the franchise. I thought "Rogue One" and "The Last Jedi" had better arrangements and original music, so I'd get that based on them having more memorable tracks....while also giving an opportunity for a Star Wars film to get that kind of nomination.

As I said, I didn't hate "Solo". But I can't really remember the soundtrack. Plus, when you consider all of the negative publicity, it never would've won.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 11, 2018)

Solo is just a fun spin-off movie, like it or hate it that's all it was ever going to be.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 12, 2018)

Gaiash said:


> Solo is just a fun spin-off movie, like it or hate it that's all it was ever going to be.



"Fun"


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 13, 2019)

Fang said:


> 1. I calculated rate of inflation for the USD in 2005 and contrasted it with the current value of the dollar in 2018; easily getting RotS's total budget from Fox ($113 million USD)
> 2. Stop your bullshit projecting
> 3. Your argument doesn't make any fucking sense because Metacritic, RT, and other actual audience/fan review sites show TLJ and Solo are in the negative/mixed ratings on average (Metacritic and RT namely) but even IMDB shows a large negative view of them (about 30% rate TLJ below average to terrible)
> 4. You lost, get over it.
> ...



Meme


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 13, 2019)

Jar Jar doesn’t even make the top five worst cinematic Star Wars characters thanks to this piece of shit movie lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> "Fun"



Well maybe he thinks its one of those bad enough to be good movies.


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2019)

Kaaant said:


> Jar Jar doesn’t even make the top five worst cinematic Star Wars characters thanks to this piece of shit movie lmao


Rose is so much worse. Jar Jar at least was useful


----------



## U mad bro (Jan 14, 2019)

Es said:


> Rose is so much worse. Jar Jar at least was useful


Ironic they killed off Rose sister who was the best female character in the film from her small scene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2019)

Es said:


> Rose is so much worse. Jar Jar at least was useful


The gungans unironically had cool toys and cool stuff. But disney wars stuff it's  just ugly and unapealing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Es (Jan 14, 2019)

What the fuck even were those landspeeders? Is Johnson that terrible at ideas?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2019)

Es said:


> Rose is so much worse. Jar Jar at least was useful



I still laugh at the actress playing her sister being nearly old enough to be mother and yet looks twenty years younger than 

Ontop of that...she is such an untalented actress..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Es (Jan 14, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I still laugh at the actress playing her sister being nearly old enough to be mother and yet looks twenty years younger than
> 
> Ontop of that...she is such an untalented actress..


Johnso was waifuing Rose so hard


----------



## U mad bro (Jan 14, 2019)

Legit pointless character. Instead of giving Finn his own arc they decided to make him a sidekick to an even more pointless character. To go on a pointless mission.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Rose fucking sucks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2019)

Es said:


> What the fuck even were those landspeeders? Is Johnson that terrible at ideas?


The bombers looked like shit, the new disney goons have no fucking clue about how Lucas designed his shit. And this is simple design theory, you need to give each space ship its own silhuette, just like every pokemon has its own silhuette. If it fails the silhuette test then its a no go "imo at least for me"
But if you want proof of it just look at the new "vehicles" RJ its probably getting black listed after wathever project he is doing now which probably he signed during his TLJ production.

Notice how senin of late work locked the other thread because he doesnt like people critiquing the movies that he likes. This is poor modship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 14, 2019)

Rose's older sister was so much hotter too. 

Should've had a bigger role while Rose gets a fodder role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2019)

The wrong sister died


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2019)

So did you all just flock to this thread because The Last Jedi thread got locked? You're just going to get this thread locked too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2019)

As it should be. There's nothing to discuss. Solo flopped and likely isn't getting a sequel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Es (Jan 14, 2019)

Soylo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Jan 14, 2019)

Fuck y’all I liked Solo and don’t judge me. Acting like you don’t have hated films you like

Granted my like can be attributed to the fact tlj was so bad this was an A movie in comparison


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> Fuck y’all I liked Solo and don’t judge me. Acting like you don’t have hated films you like
> 
> Granted my like can be attributed to the fact tlj was so bad this was an A movie in comparison



Solo didn't exactly justify itself needing to be made though.


----------



## The Runner (Jan 14, 2019)

Doesn’t he have the same exact character arc in this movie as in the original Star Wars?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2019)

Sir Jogga said:


> Doesn’t he have the same exact character arc in this movie as in the original Star Wars?


Not really. No.

In OG star Wars he starts off selfish and ends up being kinda heroic...here he's selfish from beginning to end.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Rose's older sister was so much hotter too.
> 
> Should've had a bigger role while Rose gets a fodder role.


It didnt help their costume design look like absolute garbage and unappealing. RJ has a baby face and speaks as if he where jizzing.

As for solo, I have no idea whi tought it was a good idea to make that thing. Or even think that a solo movie was a good idea.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2019)

Solo wasn't bad in concept, in execution though it was. The idea he was a humanitarian before Luke, obi and Leia started mellowing him out is a little much. This guy was a drug running thug who hung out with pirates, warlords, slavers and degenerates and worked for one of the Galaxy's biggest crime bosses (figuratively and literally ) he also blew a dudes brains out for shit talking him and didn't even flinch at taking a gig from and then trash talking a dude the empire had framed as a religious terrorist with magical powers...Who'd just dismembered one of the most dangerous  criminals in the galaxy and mortally wounded the other with a fucking plasma sword.

Also the stupid  Infyst Nyst was just...That was painfully allegorical with all the shitty Antfa/blue haired domestic terrorist movements and generally one is trying to portray the Empire as the bad guys not the dudes dedicated to cleaning up the trash.

I'm assuming the SJW droid was a retarded attempt at parody but just fell flat on its face and Lando as a Pansexual had no fucking purpose and didn't exactly have much in the way of support from the character's history so...yeah...toaster kriffing Lando outta nowhere was just 

Rogue One was an overall better film even if Raddus sorta...doomed the alliance by his actions (which were awesome don't get me wrong but generally speaking one doesn't pull off a coup then commit an atrocity and not end up with your movement crumbling in the face of your foes possessing overwhelming military superiority ) and its execution had issues.



Gaiash said:


> So did you all just flock to this thread because The Last Jedi thread got locked? You're just going to get this thread locked too.



We retain the right to vivisect this nonsense, but please join us here with your manufactured concepts like "abelism" that exist only in the minds of the depraved, the negligent, the indoctrinated and the professionally offended and academic classes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 14, 2019)

Gaiash said:


> So did you all just flock to this thread because The Last Jedi thread got locked? You're just going to get this thread locked too.


I bumped one designed for this


----------



## The Runner (Jan 14, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not really. No.
> 
> In OG star Wars he starts off selfish and ends up being kinda heroic...here he's selfish from beginning to end.


Aside from declining the rebellion invitation, he does end up doing the same thing as done in New Hope, with saving the day and all


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> manufactured concepts like "abelism" that exist only in the minds of the depraved, the negligent, the indoctrinated and the professionally offended and academic classes


Are you really arguing that ableism doesn't exist? That discrimination against people with disabilities and disorders wouldn't have a name the same way other forms of discrimination do?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 14, 2019)

Gaiash said:


> Are you really arguing that ableism doesn't exist? That discrimination against people with disabilities and disorders wouldn't have a name the same way other forms of discrimination do?



I'm saying that the activist class doesn't give a shit about disabled people and most disabled people want nothing to do with social justice or the term abelism 

And no it shouldn't...discrimination doesn't require special names, its discrimination period. When y'all name it, its so you can exploit the people whose plight you're giving a name too for your own egos

in short: the bigot here is you.



Sir Jogga said:


> Aside from declining the rebellion invitation, he does end up doing the same thing as done in New Hope, with saving the day and all



And he's kind of still a drug running dirt bag 

edit- this isn't a condemnation of Solo at all by the way. Written right he was a fantastic bastard


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jan 14, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> flopped and likely isn't getting a sequel.



So your saying it will be a solo movie.


----------



## Zef (Jan 15, 2019)

Saw this on Netflix.

I'm 99% sure I won't like this but I'm bored. Is it worth my time ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2019)

Zef said:


> Saw this on Netflix.
> 
> I'm 99% sure I won't like this but I'm bored. Is it worth my time ?


Give it a watch if you're bored at home and have time to kill.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Give it a watch if you're bored at home and have time to kill.



Pretty much this, it wasn't a bad movie perse just badly executed.

Worth a watch if you have a few hours to kill


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Pretty much this, it wasn't a bad movie perse just badly executed.
> 
> Worth a watch if you have a few hours to kill



How is a badly executed movie not a bad movie?

I mean -- I agree with you from the standpoint that it's more mediocre than good or bad, but that's a strange way of phrasing it. 

On the topic of a sequel: 

I hated the ending of "Solo", as it's doomed to confuse everyone who's not familiar with the TV show. It's also funny, because in my theater, people cried when Han and Luke died in TFA/TLJ and cheered when Vader showed up in "Rogue One", yet when Darth Maul made his appearance in "Solo"...I've never heard a theater more audibly befuddled. 

But as misguided as the ending was, I'm sure curious where they planned on going with it. They couldn't have really done anything else with Han and the Darth Maul/Emilia Clarke's character story, right? Han doesn't believe in the force by the time the original movie occurred and they can't build a franchise around a hero who's ignorant of the story he's participating in...right?!

So was the plan to just focus on Emilia Clarke's character and Darth Maul...RIGHT?! I've also never seen a sequel hook that conceptually can't hook a sequel.

Oh well, I guess it's pointless to talk about now.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 15, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> How is a badly executed movie not a bad movie?
> 
> .



Because some elements of the story, or the quality of the actors or what have you can turn a badly executed movie from being pure garbage into "okay". Phantom Menace is a good example of that, the reboot of the magnificent 7 was an example of a really poorly executed and implemented reboot becoming a fun movie simply by virtue of the actors. 

The Shadow...is an enjoyable film, the sound track and Baldwin carry what otherwise would be..bad. It didn't quite save it but its not a movie I'll flip the channel on.

Hell Godfather 3 is _watchable _because of the amount of Scenery Joe Mantegna and Eli Wallach chewed when they were in the film and one or two really stupid scenes sold by the talent of Garcia and co...

Devil's advocate is fucking horrible, in execution, in story and everything else. Except Pacino who randomly turns into William Shatner, pretending to be Pacino. 




MartialHorror said:


> Oh well, I guess it's pointless to talk about now.



they should just nut up and do a movie about Mandalorians...directed by Mel Gibson or Gareth Edwards again.

That would actually be pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2019)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Because some elements of the story, or the quality of the actors or what have you can turn a badly executed movie from being pure garbage into "okay". Phantom Menace is a good example of that, the reboot of the magnificent 7 was an example of a really poorly executed and implemented reboot becoming a fun movie simply by virtue of the actors.
> 
> The Shadow...is an enjoyable film, the sound track and Baldwin carry what otherwise would be..bad. It didn't quite save it but its not a movie I'll flip the channel on.
> 
> ...



Got it. 

lol, I'm feeling really nostalgic for "The Shadow" now...That's one of those movies I remember adoring as a kid, but have never revisited as an adult. Then again, as a kid, I also liked "Phantom"...so maybe there's a reason I haven't revisited it...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 16, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Got it.
> 
> lol, I'm feeling really nostalgic for "The Shadow" now...That's one of those movies I remember adoring as a kid, but have never revisited as an adult. Then again, as a kid, I also liked "Phantom"...so maybe there's a reason I haven't revisited it...



The Shadow is head over heels better than that parody. Jerry Goldsmith knocks the soundtrack out of the park and Baldwin did a really good job with the role. Plus Tim Curry plays an amateur mad scientist and John Lone is a telepathic Mongol dictator.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2019)

Man I'm watching this on DVT and boy did they overpromised Donald glover's performance


----------

